# Kleidungs Schnäppchen : hier gibt es sie..



## MEGATEC (17. Juni 2010)

Hi Leute, 
ich hab mir gedacht ich eröffne mal nen Posting wo jeder seine im www gefundenen Bekleidungsschnäppchen posten kann - vielleicht kann ja so der eine oder andere ne richtig guten Fang für wenig Geld machen 


Ich fang mal an :
Gore Bike Wear Fusion WS Softshell Hose 
119,- statt 169,-
http://www.globetrotter.de/de/shop/detail.php?mod_nr=134373&k_id=03&hot=1






Gore Bike Wear Tool Handschuhe
33,- statt 47,-
http://www.globetrotter.de/de/shop/detail.php?mod_nr=129406&k_id=03&hot=1





GORE BIKE WEAR Contest Bibtights WINDSTOPPER® Soft Shell Trägerhosen 
69,- statt 149,- 
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k716/a13898/contest-bibtights-windstopper-soft-shell.html





SHIMANO SH-AM50 All-Mountain- / Enduro-Schuh 
89,- statt 149,-
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k718/a7271/sh-am50-all-mountain-enduro-schuh.html


----------



## MEGATEC (17. Juni 2010)

Grad noch per Post rein geflattert :

deuter SUPERBIKE 18+4 Rucksack
39,- statt 79,-
http://larca.de/shop_sparfestival/19/1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radneuling (17. Juni 2010)

*SHIMANOâAll Mountain-Schuhe SH-AM50*

*89,95  bei rose...*
http://www.roseversand.de/schuhe/sc...ng=35&wahl_groesse=1276974#anchor_content_top

Vorhandene größen
38
39
41
42
45
48


----------



## ChristopherB (17. Juni 2010)

Gore Countdown AS WINDSTOPPER
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a1...e-schwarz.html?uin=t7j5ra708pnj6bnt615mn55474
*99,95â¬*


----------



## MEGATEC (17. Juni 2010)

GoLite - Rush Modell 2008 - Leicht Bikerucksack
56,- statt 75,-
http://www.bergfreunde.de/rucksaecke/bike+rucksaecke/golite+rush+modell+2008+leichtrucksack.html





DEUTER TRANSALPINE 30 Bikerucksack
65,- statt 89,- 
http://www.bluesky-outdoor.de/index.html?index.html
Auf Aktuelles -> Angebote klicken


----------



## MEGATEC (18. Juni 2010)

VauDe Engelberg Freeride Pants, black
100,- statt 220,-
http://www.outdoorshop.de/index.php...7925.04341578&anid=3284b1d2bc171c381.07124401







SCOTT RC PRO Regenjacke
89,- statt 139,-
http://www.profirad.de/scott-regenjacke-206035-2009-auslauf-p-12518.html


----------



## Hillcruiser (18. Juni 2010)

sorry, aber die meisten preislich wirklich guten Angebot bei bike-discount gibt´s doch nur in Größen S oder XXL; kaum was in "normalen" Größen - ist eher Augenwischerei; ich find den Laden nicht so prall...


----------



## ChristopherB (18. Juni 2010)

Habe da auch noch nie gekauft, kann man aber gut für den "price alert" bei bike-components benutzen


----------



## MEGATEC (18. Juni 2010)

Hillcruiser schrieb:


> sorry, aber die meisten preislich wirklich guten Angebot bei bike-discount gibt´s doch nur in Größen S oder XXL; kaum was in "normalen" Größen - ist eher Augenwischerei; ich find den Laden nicht so prall...



Das ist egal : es geht hier um Schnäppchen und es gibt ja auch Biker + Bikerinnen die nach solchen Größen suchen !

Zudem solte das eigentlich kein Diskussions Thread sein sondern ein Tips Thread.
Diskussionen sollten nach Möglichkeit nur dann stattfinden wenns einen gezeigten Artikel irgendwo anderst noch günstiger gibt ...


----------



## MEGATEC (18. Juni 2010)

Mavic Infinity Jersey autob/black
99,- statt 150,-
http://www.fahrrad.de/restposten/bekleidung/mavic-infinity-jersey-autobblack/221894.html


----------



## Hillcruiser (18. Juni 2010)

MEGATEC schrieb:


> Zudem solte das eigentlich kein Diskussions Thread sein sondern ein Tips Thread.
> Diskussionen sollten nach Möglichkeit nur dann stattfinden wenns einen gezeigten Artikel irgendwo anderst noch günstiger gibt ...



sorry, bin schon still...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MEGATEC (18. Juni 2010)

Hillcruiser schrieb:


> sorry, bin schon still...



War nicht böse gemeint - aber so bleibt der Thread sauber und übersichtlich und es dreht sich um das um was es geht : *SCHNÄPPCHEN *


----------



## barbarissima (18. Juni 2010)

Hillcruiser schrieb:


> sorry, aber die meisten preislich wirklich guten Angebot bei bike-discount gibt´s doch nur in Größen S oder XXL; kaum was in "normalen" Größen - ist eher Augenwischerei; ich find den Laden nicht so prall...


 
Ich werde da auch nichts mehr kaufen  Die haben sage und schreibe zwei Wochen gebraucht, um mir ein paar Bremsbeläge zu schicken, die sie am Lager hatten. Auf Mails wird gar nicht reagiert und wenn man anruft wird man vertröstet.


----------



## MEGATEC (22. Juni 2010)

Cannondale - Radjacke
Softshell. Winddicht. Wasserabweisend. Enduromax Fabric.
75,- statt 139,-
Leider erst jetzt gesehen - Angebot ist schon abgelaufen 

http://www.outdoor-broker.de/index/cannondale-sliceplus.html


----------



## Tifftoff (22. Juni 2010)

MTB-Schuh SH-M300 bei fabial.de für 100euro


----------



## MEGATEC (22. Juni 2010)

Gore Bike Wear PACKLITE Jacke
199,- statt 266,-
http://www.sportscheck.com/Gore-Bik...eJjgrM0l_6m6c8Ahk_laiaagBKspzCtBk_laiODYkrw==


----------



## cmg20 (22. Juni 2010)

MEGATEC schrieb:


> Gore Bike Wear PACKLITE Jacke
> 199,- statt 266,-
> http://www.sportscheck.com/Gore-Bike-Wear-Jacke-Maenner/shop-de_dpip_4352971-XL-3002%40Sportscheck-SportscheckDe_sh21331213;sid=IpZD5G17ZYBK5CFbxxZeJjgrM0l_6m6c8Ahk_laiaagBKspzCtBk_laiODYkrw==




Ich bin mir grad nicht 100% sicher, obs wirklich dieselbe Jacke ist, aber wenns die Gore Alp-X Winter 09/10 ist, dann gibt es die bei Hibike grade um nur 180,-  (anstatt 249,- --> wie um Himmels Willen kommt Sportscheck auf 266,-??  Außerdem könnten die mal anfangen, die korrekten Bezeichnungen rein zu schreiben. Der Laden ist mir irgendwie nicht ganz geheuer.). 

Die Damen-Version ist bei Hibike übrigens auch grad reduziert, von 249,- auf 179,90.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Easy (23. Juni 2010)

Gestern mit der Post gekommen, gleich verliebt 

http://www.zweirad-stadler.de/Fahrr...rtby=&marken=&vonSuche=&suchOption=&suchWert=

Vaude Spray Event für unter 100,-


----------



## elTorito (25. Juni 2010)

Habe mir gerade ne Vaude Spray Pants II bestellt für 56,66 ... die letzte in M... ist noch eine in S zu haben ... http://www.kecksport.com/-Artikelansicht/a-4538/ReferrerIDQQ9.html


----------



## MEGATEC (25. Juni 2010)

Bis zu 40% bei SPECIALIZED Klamotten sparen bei BOC :

https://www.boc24.de/c/Specialized____19235_19373_18306?campaign=net4b

Grad mal geile Trikots geordert


----------



## M3Michi (26. Juni 2010)

Craft pro cool Unterwäsche schnäppchen für ladies.
http://shop.ebay.co.uk/concept2uk/m.html?_nkw=craft


----------



## MEGATEC (26. Juni 2010)

Lezyne - Bike Rucksack Power Pack :
Mit 3L Trinkblase. Helmhalter, Organiserfach.
37,- statt 75,-

http://www.outdoor-broker.de/bike/lezyne-powerpack.html


----------



## MEGATEC (28. Juni 2010)

IXS Freeride Trikots in tolem Design :

39,- statt 69,-
http://www.jehlebikes.de/detail-3307.html





49,- statt 79,-


----------



## autohomer (30. Juni 2010)

*Briko - Prokare Radbekleidung*

Radhosen drei Verschiedene Ausführungen...statt 80 jetzt 49


http://www.outdoor-broker.de/


----------



## MEGATEC (1. Juli 2010)

Hibike Bekleidungs Schnäppchen bis zu 55% reduziert :

http://www3.hibike.de/main.php?sess...0d9004&method=m_catalog&nodeID=4c28d1f0981e2#


----------



## MEGATEC (3. Juli 2010)

Smartube Trinksystem
statt 14,95 ab 4,95

http://www.lauche-maas.de/data/werbung/072010/alle.pdf
Seite 4


----------



## MEGATEC (3. Juli 2010)

Sport BITTL :

auf alles 20% - auch reduzierte Ware 
http://shop.bittl.de/index.php


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nuckelhamster (3. Juli 2010)

Nur heute: GORE BIKE WEAR COUNTDOWN II Shorts schwarz für 69,95 Euro!
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a27707/countdown-ii-shorts-schwarz.html

Normalpreis: 85 Euro


----------



## MEGATEC (4. Juli 2010)

Viel Bike Bekleidung, Rucksäcke, Taschen und Helme 20 - 40% reduziert :

http://www.rangertravel.de/shop/specials.php?page=1&osCsid=70f64f02091bff95294ecf6e3bf64110


----------



## MEGATEC (12. Juli 2010)

OSPREY Tourenrucksack - TESTSIEGER !!

69,- statt 120,-

http://www.outdoor-broker.de/berg/osprey-stratos34.html?campaign=facebook_pinwand/osprey-stratos34


----------



## trixter78 (14. Juli 2010)

...und nochmal ein Rucksack bei outdoor-broker.de:

*Lezyne - All Pack 17l

44,- Euro (UVP 88,- Euro)

*http://www.outdoor-broker.de/index/lezyne-allpack.html


----------



## MEGATEC (17. Juli 2010)

Wirklich schade das hier nur alle mitlesen und profitieren aber fast keiner auch was postet....

*Und das bei 5000 Zugriffen innerhalb eines Monats !!!*


----------



## DaBua (17. Juli 2010)

Haste recht! Dann will ich euch mal darauf hinweisen. 
Es gibt bei Sport-Conrad auf bestimmte Artikel 20% Rabatt. 
http://www.sport-conrad.com/index.asp?disp=kategorie&kat_id=26

Für mich war leider nix dabei, aber vielleicht für einen von euch.


----------



## Mishima (17. Juli 2010)

Habe leider nur einen Tip fÃ¼r hier anwohnende, Kreis GT.

In Marienfeld bei Bessmann gibt es einen Sportausverkauf.
Man muss suchen, aber es gibt Teilweise SchnÃ¤ppchen zum Schreien:

Adidas Polar Shirt 10 â¬ 
Adidas Gore Tex RIOT 50 â¬
New Balance 765 30â¬
The North Face Schuhe 30â¬
Northland Zelt 25 â¬
Scott MTB Schuhe 30â¬ (besser als meine SpÃ¤zeleizzd)
Scott Klamotten Jacke, Shirts etc.ab 20â¬
Scott Triathlon Schuh Carbon 240 â¬ auf 70 â¬
Odlo (jetzt alles fast weg) ab 10 â¬
Brooks Trance six 40â¬
Laufsocken und Taschen und was weiss Ich was Ich alles dort gekauft habe.

Ach ja - Scott Laufschuhe, ab 40 â¬
und Salewa Teile und Northland RucksÃ¤cke.
Frauenradklamotten satt!!  

Zeit mitbringen- StÃ¶bern 

Ach ja - gestern Brikko Brille auch mitgenommen 8,95â¬


----------



## OPCTorsten (17. Juli 2010)

Boc 24  
Bekleidung, 3 Teile kaufen zwei bezahlen!


----------



## MEGATEC (18. Juli 2010)

Coole PIRATE Klamotten runtergesetzt :

http://www.pirate.biz/catalog/index.php?cPath=50&osCsid=dd760d274e7807a6f618a72ab3e9012b


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## danysun2010 (18. Juli 2010)

http://dailydeal.de/gutscheine/kassel?mc=de.website.deal.dailydeal.national.sidedeal_profirad

*60 Euro Gutschein für 35 Euro* bei profirad.de .. Ich hatte nur mal nach Protektoren geschaut (Sixsixone Evos für 60 Öre plus Versand..), aber man findet sicher noch andere schöne Dinge..


----------



## BrotDasBernd (18. Juli 2010)

SSV bei fahrrad.de via mydealz


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (18. Juli 2010)

Mavic MTB-Schuh Razor White/Black/White


----------



## MEGATEC (20. Juli 2010)

Mainstream MTB Bike Trekking Zip Off Pant lange Hose CC 09

76,- statt 109,-
http://www.funspeicher.de/catalog/p...=2652&osCsid=5bec4732221342daa9840cca67247dc2


----------



## Snap4x (22. Juli 2010)

Also ich wart ja auf Winter 
Auf die Unterwäsche, Socken und Handschuhe von Gore & Co


----------



## ChristopherB (22. Juli 2010)

Es gab wieder Post vom H&S Bike-Discount - wenngleich ich noch nie dort bestellt habe und es auch wohl nicht werde, kann man die Preise ja immerhin fÃ¼r einen "Preisalarm" bei anderen heranziehen . 
Unter anderem die Sugoi RS mal wieder fÃ¼r 99,90â¬.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MEGATEC (22. Juli 2010)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Also ich wart ja auf Winter
> Auf die Unterwäsche, Socken und Handschuhe von Gore & Co



Wintersachen kauft man im Sommer günstig
Und 
Sommersachen kauft man im Winter günstig


Hab ich letzte Woche gekauft :

GORE BIKE WEAR PHANTOM Winter Handschuhe
32,90 statt 42,90 :

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k5...indstopper-soft-shell-handschuh.html?mfid=454


----------



## tvaellen (22. Juli 2010)

ja, die Sugoi ist schon genial, habe sie als Teamhose, damit kann man problemlos 12 h fahren ohne Sitzprobleme. Wenn ich diesen Monat nicht schon so viel Bikekram gekauft hätte, würde ich sie mir bestellen.


----------



## thto (22. Juli 2010)

evoc 

http://www.zweirad-stadler.de/Fahrr...&marken=&vonSuche=1&suchOption=&suchWert=evoc


----------



## autohomer (23. Juli 2010)

So bei Outdoor Broker gibts wieder was


Muc off -Race Kit zu 24,00â¬
Dare2b-Radjacke zu 29,95â¬

aber schaut selber


http://www.outdoor-broker.de/


----------



## mican (23. Juli 2010)

ah


----------



## Easy (24. Juli 2010)

Hat jemand einen Tipp, wo ich besonders günstig Vaude-Rucksäcke herbekomme?

Danke


----------



## cmg20 (24. Juli 2010)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Also ich wart ja auf Winter
> Auf die Unterwäsche, Socken und Handschuhe von Gore & Co



Das kannst du jetzt schon: bei Hibike ist Sommerschlussverkauf, u.a. für Gore-Sachen, aber auch für diverse andere Marken.

Außerdem, wie oben schon wer gesagt hat: Wintersachen im Sommer, Sommersachen im Winter. So fährt man eindeutig am günstigsten.


----------



## Eike. (24. Juli 2010)

Sombrio Short fÃ¼r 45â¬ bei Outdoor-Broker bis morgen 12 Uhr.


----------



## Easy (25. Juli 2010)

Easy schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen Tipp, wo ich besonders günstig Vaude-Rucksäcke herbekomme?
> 
> Danke



Ergänzung: ich suche den Hyper Air 14+3, Roomy Air 12+3 oder ggf. noch Cluster Air 10+3


----------



## MEGATEC (25. Juli 2010)

Easy schrieb:


> Ergänzung: ich suche den Hyper Air 14+3, Roomy Air 12+3 oder ggf. noch Cluster Air 10+3



Hi, ich habe Dir doch schon per PN geschrieben das doch bitte einen eigenen Thread aufmachen sollst, denn :



MEGATEC schrieb:


> Zudem solte das eigentlich kein Diskussions Thread sein sondern ein Tips Thread.
> Diskussionen sollten nach Möglichkeit nur dann stattfinden wenns einen gezeigten Artikel irgendwo anderst noch günstiger gibt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MEGATEC (26. Juli 2010)

Craft Herren Fahrradtrikot "Performance Logo Jersey", schwarz
30,- statt 59,95 

http://www.karstadt.de/Craft/Herren...3225192&pfad=2973+865853+746674+746675+746684







Shimano Herren Langarm-Radtrikot "All Mountain XTR", schwart/titan
40,- statt 54,90

http://www.karstadt.de/Shimano/Herr...3655706&pfad=2973+884197+748244+866246+749580


----------



## Eike. (26. Juli 2010)

Gore Bikewear Restposten bei Terrific.de allerdings eher in Größen an den Rändern des Spektrums, die Chance für kleine und sagen wir mal kräftig gebaute


----------



## MEGATEC (27. Juli 2010)

Pearl Izumi Elite Versa 1/2 Zip Jersey

27,- statt 45,-





http://www.bergzeit.de/pearl-izumi-elite-versa-1-2-zip-jersey.html


----------



## gugi (27. Juli 2010)

"SchnÃ¤ppchen" ist natÃ¼rlich relativ ...

Bike-Discount.de:

Gore Xenon III Bibtights short schwarz
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a27761/xenon-iii-bibtights-short-schwarz.html

109â¬ statt 159â¬

Gore Ozon II TrÃ¤gerhose schwarz kurz

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a13389/ozon-ii-traegerhose-schwarz.html
90â¬ statt 129â¬

Jeweils alle GrÃ¶Ãen verfÃ¼gbar.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Karstadt.de






GrÃ¶Ãe L
55â¬ statt 80â¬ (Preis gilt wohl auch in den Filialen !)


----------



## UglyKid (27. Juli 2010)

Will ich auch gerade mal meinen Klamottenfundort melden:

Wer aus FFM kommt, der könnte von den Marken Vaude, Pearl Izumi, Gore Bike Wear und Scott ein paar Schnäppchen bei Sport Scheck machen.
Viele Dinge waren vorhin noch in nahezu allen Größen vorhanden.


----------



## MEGATEC (28. Juli 2010)

Mal was für die Damenwelt :

Vaude Spray Jacket Women
79,- statt 119,-





http://www.ladybikewear.de/Sonderangebote/Womens-Spray-Jacket::120.html


----------



## Easy (28. Juli 2010)

Für 99,- gibt es die in der Event-Ausführung bei Stadler. Link siehe unter post 18


----------



## Nuckelhamster (29. Juli 2010)

Viele Kleidungsschnapper bei 

http://www.bruegelmann.de/fahrrad-restposten/bekleidung.html


----------



## cux5 (29. Juli 2010)

pearl izumi MTB-Schuhe X-Alp Mid Ltd.
55,- 

http://www.zweirad-stadler.de/Fahrr...on.php?VID=fahrrad_bekleidung&ArtikelID=16120


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gi7mo (31. Juli 2010)

ssv bei bike-components.de jede menge gore bike wear


----------



## Hufi (2. August 2010)

BikeMailOrder
Aktion Kali Aatma Helme
Statt 215,- nur 139,90â¬
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/KALI-Aatma-AKTION:_:250.html


----------



## MEGATEC (2. August 2010)

Hufi schrieb:


> BikeMailOrder
> Aktion Kali Aatma Helme
> Statt 215,- nur 139,90
> http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/KALI-Aatma-AKTION:_:250.html



Obeiger Link geht bei mir nicht - der hier sollte gehen :
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/:_:250.html?language=de


----------



## -Cobra- (2. August 2010)

Mal etwas für die Damen
http://www.1-2-sports.com/shop_4626/damen_radjacke_whisper_jacket


----------



## biker1978mtb (3. August 2010)

Hab ein paar gute Maloja Schnäppchen beim bikedress sale gemacht.

Die haben auch den coolen, schweizer Suplest Cross Country Schuh um fast 40% reduziert.


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (3. August 2010)

Wo bekommt man denn Assos-Kleidung am "günstigsten"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saeschn (4. August 2010)

Bei Amazon im Bereich Outlet hab ich auch schon öfters ein "Kleidungs Schnäppchen" geschnappt.

Grüße
seaschn


----------



## klandestino (4. August 2010)

MEGATEC schrieb:


> Mal was für die Damenwelt :
> 
> Vaude Spray Jacket Women
> 79,- statt 119,-
> ...



Von der Jacke ist meine Freundin schwer beeindruckt...Allerdings fährt sie die schwarze Version


----------



## Eike. (4. August 2010)

Protective Bikeshort fÃ¼r 39,95â¬ bei Outdoorbroker bis morgen Mittag. Leider gibts das schickere Modell nur fÃ¼r die Damen. FÃ¼r unsereins gibt es nur die langweilige braun-schwarze


----------



## jijo (5. August 2010)

*Shimano SH-MT91 MTB Schuhe braun Mod. 2010*



http://www3.hibike.de/main.php?sess...t&productID=Se3263f4a9901303ff71a79e8b6ac34ac#

129  statt 199 


----------



## jijo (5. August 2010)

nekorman schrieb:


> schau mal hier nach .... lohnt sich
> 
> 
> http://www.sam-workwear.de


 

Der Link geht bei mir nicht, aber sehe bei www.sam-workwear.de gerade noch nicht so viel MTB Bekleidung  ?!? Es sei denn, es geht hier generell um Bekleidung, dann hab ich natürlich nichts gesagt !


----------



## apoptygma (5. August 2010)

Eike. schrieb:


> Protective Bikeshort für 39,95 bei Outdoorbroker bis morgen Mittag. Leider gibts das schickere Modell nur für die Damen. Für unsereins gibt es nur die langweilige braun-schwarze



Ich habe genau umgekehrt gedacht "Bäh, schon wieder son verspielter Sch.....für Mädels, ich will die andere"


----------



## MEGATEC (5. August 2010)

Ich wollte es nur nochmal in Erinnerung rufen und diejenigen die Posten bitten, das zu beachten - denn sonst läuft der Thread aus dem Ruder :



MEGATEC schrieb:


> Zudem solte das eigentlich kein Diskussions Thread sein sondern ein Tips Thread.
> Diskussionen sollten nach Möglichkeit nur dann stattfinden wenns einen gezeigten Artikel irgendwo anderst noch günstiger gibt ...


----------



## Columbia (5. August 2010)

*Craft Elite Attack bib Damen und Herren*

149,95 statt 199,95
http://www.bikestore-kleve-shop.de/...345/Products/1900000/SubProducts/1900000-0001

*Vaude Pace Event Jacket*

149,95 statt 199,95
http://www.bikestore-kleve-shop.de/...2659345/Products/06774/SubProducts/06774-0002

*Shimano SH-M183N*

139,00 statt 194,95
http://www.bikestore-kleve-shop.de/...345/Products/SHM183N/SubProducts/shm183n-0005

*Shimano SH-R132L*

119,95 statt 159,95
http://www.bikestore-kleve-shop.de/...5/Products/SH-R132L/SubProducts/sh-r132l-0005


----------



## thto (5. August 2010)

sorry für OT aber vllt interessant code set 219 inkl versand ! hammerpreis !
http://www.velokontor.de/KOMPONENTE...-Code-Set-Vorderrad-Hinterrad-Model-2010.html


----------



## trixter78 (6. August 2010)

thto schrieb:


> sorry für OT aber vllt interessant code set 219 inkl versand ! hammerpreis !
> http://www.velokontor.de/KOMPONENTE...-Code-Set-Vorderrad-Hinterrad-Model-2010.html



Für Komponenten usw. gibts unter 'Tech Talk' nen anderern Schnäppchenjäger-Thread: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MEGATEC (6. August 2010)

Einzelstück Schuh Sidi Zephyr Rennrad Unpaar 
69,- statt 139,-

http://www.bikepalast.com/product_i...lstueck-Schuh-Sidi-Zephyr-Rennrad-Unpaar.html


----------



## thto (6. August 2010)

trixter78 schrieb:


> Für Komponenten usw. gibts unter 'Tech Talk' nen anderern Schnäppchenjäger-Thread: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035



sauber vielen dank , kannte ich nicht !


----------



## Easy (7. August 2010)

Merino-Shirts für 20,- 

https://www.outdoor-broker.de


----------



## dkc-live (7. August 2010)

für leute die noch günstige Ratscheschuhe wollen!

diadora x-trail für 69. Meine sind schon angekommen.

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=50953


----------



## MEGATEC (11. August 2010)

Wird ja bald wieder Winter .....

Günstige MERINO Shirts gibt es hier :
39,- statt 79,- Euro

http://www.fliegfix.com/webshop/produkte.php?id=LUNMERROU






Auch ideal für Snowboard, Ski , Schneeschuh Wandern + Langlauf


----------



## NobbyNico (12. August 2010)

Scott Regenjacke Limited
99 statt 179






http://www.zweirad-stadler.de/Fahrr...rtby=&marken=&vonSuche=&suchOption=&suchWert=


----------



## Easy (13. August 2010)

Und die dann gleich passend dazu 
Scott Gore-Tex Hose für 59,- 

http://www.zweirad-stadler.de/Fahrrad_Motorrad_Zubehoer/information.php?VID=1281680813bYamnpTV1QudmJzR&lss=fahrrad_bekleidung&aktion=&naviid=1&ArtikelID=17209&marke=&start=1&limit=20&sortby=&marken=Scott&vonSuche=&suchOption=&suchWert=


----------



## Snap4x (13. August 2010)

Bald hat LIDL wieder was im Angebot.


----------



## brmpfl (13. August 2010)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Bald hat LIDL wieder was im Angebot.



Geht's hier nicht um "Schäppchen", d.h. um Artikel mit einem besonders guten Preis/Leistungsangebot?
Oder geht's hier um BILLIG?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Easy (13. August 2010)

brmpfl schrieb:


> Geht's hier nicht um "Schäppchen", d.h. um Artikel mit einem besonders guten Preis/Leistungsangebot?
> Oder geht's hier um BILLIG?



Naja, das meiste ist in der Tat nur billig. 
Manchmal schlägt man bei den Discountern auch das eine oder andere  Schnäppchen, z.B. mein umgelabelter Cratoni-Helm, der super passt und ganz leicht ist. Ob diesmal was dabei ist, bitte im dazugehörigen Fred diskutieren.


----------



## Kesan (13. August 2010)

Rotwild Jacke für 47 anstelle UVP 99 bei Outdoor Broker


----------



## gugi (14. August 2010)

Auf ebay hat der Verkäufer "primalralph" momentan viele Camelbak-Rucksäcke von 2010 mit *50% Rabatt* im Angebot.


----------



## Rockerbox (14. August 2010)

Braucht vielleicht nicht jeder zum biken?!?! Trotzdem!
Beim Stadler gibts den Dainese Wave 13 Rückenprotektor für 99,- Euro 

http://www.zweirad-stadler.de/Fahrrad_Motorrad_Zubehoer/information.php?VID=12817823733byD4pJgei5cxz6a&lss=biker_shop&aktion=&naviid=426&ArtikelID=8235&marke=&start=1&limit=20&sortby=&marken=&vonSuche=&suchOption=&suchWert=


----------



## apoptygma (14. August 2010)

brmpfl schrieb:


> Geht's hier nicht um "Schäppchen", d.h. um Artikel mit einem besonders guten Preis/Leistungsangebot?
> Oder geht's hier um BILLIG?



 Gut, manche kaufen auch in vollster Inbrunst jegliche Markeware, völlig egal, obs taugt oder nicht 

Ich für meinen Teil habe mit meiner Fuktionsunterwäsche vom Lidl die bis dato vom Preis/Leistungverhältnis beste Unetrwäsche.


----------



## MEGATEC (14. August 2010)

Tatonka - Patience 10 - Aktiv-/ Bikerucksack

38,- statt 55,- Euro
http://www.bergfreunde.de/rucksaeck...ucksack.html?listtype=search&searchparam=bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cux5 (14. August 2010)

löffler trägerhose 80,- (70,- mit gutschein) statt 150,-
Sitzpolster Comfort Extrem 10mm: Spitzenmodell der Löffler Sitzpolster

http://sports.engelhorn.de/sportarten/radsport/bekleidung/herren/hosen/traegerhosen/l%C3%B6ffler-herren-rad-tr%C3%A4gerhose-bike-hose-extrem--71774--45037--200/


----------



## brmpfl (15. August 2010)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Gut, manche kaufen auch in vollster Inbrunst jegliche Markeware, völlig egal, obs taugt oder nicht
> 
> Ich für meinen Teil habe mit meiner Fuktionsunterwäsche vom Lidl die bis dato vom Preis/Leistungverhältnis beste Unetrwäsche.



Du hast a.) nicht verstanden, worum es geht und b.) gibt es gefühlte 1Mio Threads in denen das diskutiert wird.
Entweder hast Du Tipps, wo es Kleidungsschnäppchen gibt oder Du hältst Dich aus diesem Thread raus.


----------



## MEGATEC (15. August 2010)

Hier mal was passendes zur Wetterlage, hab die Jacke selber und kann sie sehr empfehlen - allerdings 189,- dafür bezahlt 


Jeantex Menton 5in1 Radjacke - wasserdicht :
149,- statt 219,-
http://www.terrific.de/Schnaeppchen/Jeantex/Jeantex-Menton-5-1-Radjacke-wasserdicht.html


----------



## BikerBilly (17. August 2010)

Hab nen dickes Gewinnspiel für Klamotten gefunden. Falls von euch wer Glück hat ;-)


----------



## apoptygma (17. August 2010)

brmpfl schrieb:


> Du hast a.) nicht verstanden, worum es geht und b.) gibt es gefühlte 1Mio Threads in denen das diskutiert wird.
> Entweder hast Du Tipps, wo es Kleidungsschnäppchen gibt oder Du hältst Dich aus diesem Thread raus.



Wo ist Dein Vorschlag?

Davon ab, Schätzchen , unterlass es, mir vorzuschreiben, wo ich zu posten habe.

Ich denke, wir verstehen uns


----------



## apoptygma (17. August 2010)

Für die etwas "stärkeren" Kerls in XL

http://www.kauflux.de/?id=FROOGLE&_artnr=23688582

Wird ja bald Herbst


----------



## Kesan (26. August 2010)

Briko Jacke/Weste bei http://www.outdoor-broker.de/ anstelle 84,95/79,95 für 44,95/39,95


----------



## strika (26. August 2010)

gugi schrieb:


> Auf ebay hat der Verkäufer "primalralph" momentan viele Camelbak-Rucksäcke von 2010 mit *50% Rabatt* im Angebot.



Dankeschön, hab mir grad nen Don geschossen


----------



## lekanteto (29. August 2010)

Suplest CrossCountry (alte Version, nicht S1) für 99
http://www.bikedress.de/suplest-cross-country-red-10.html


----------



## MEGATEC (29. August 2010)

Bei Mctrek gibts alle reduzierten Jacken nochmals 20 % günstiger !
Ihr müßt Euch halt die Bike Sachen selber rausfischen :








http://www.mctrek.de/yeahshop/shop/...leidung+Unisex+&+Herren&xorder=SRelevanz+DESC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## miofrio (30. August 2010)

Günstige Mtb-Schuhe von Diadora

http://www.fahrrad.de/bekleidung/fahrradschuhe/diadora-escape-mtb-schuh-schwarzsilber/232854.html

nur 49,99 - ich habe die mir selber bestellt.


----------



## sharpe (30. August 2010)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Für die etwas "stärkeren" Kerls in XL
> 
> http://www.kauflux.de/?id=FROOGLE&_artnr=23688582
> 
> Wird ja bald Herbst



die Teile sind absolut genial, hab mir vor ein paar Monaten eins gekauft


----------



## cux5 (30. August 2010)

vaude chronos überschuhe 17,95 statt 30,-

http://www.outdoortrends.de/bekleidung/schuhueberzuege/vaude-shoecover-chronos-bike-ueberschuh.html

hier zwei kundenbewertung (amazon)


```
http://www.amazon.de/product-reviews/B001GHGSV6
```


----------



## woersdorfer (30. August 2010)

Bei McTREK gibt's nicht nur 20% auf Jacken ...

http://www.mctrek.de/yeahshop/shop/...26&nval=Jack-Wolfskin-Night-Rider-22-Rucksack

Für die kommenden abendlichen Runden bestimmt wertvoll.


----------



## WildesRot (30. August 2010)

Wo gerade der Hinweis auf einen DIADORA-Schuh gefallen ist:
Bike-Discount hat auch gerade einen für knapp 70EUR im Angebot (minus 10ct), der so auch von anderen Herstellern gar nicht mehr angeboten wird.
Der hat Schnürung, Klettabdeckung und einen Klettriegel, wenig Lüftung, aber sehr robust. Muss ein Restposten sein.

Gibt es auch für um die 50EUR  bei CRC, da aber nur in Kindergrößen.


----------



## Tobi29NRW (31. August 2010)

Genialer Thread! Danke an alle, die sich beteiligen. 

Gruß vom
Tobias


----------



## UglyKid (31. August 2010)

Na da will ich doch noch was dazuschreiben, auch wenn´s wieder nichts Konkretes ist:

Ab 1.9. gibt´s 30% Rabatt auf alle Kleidungsstücke bei BikeMax...und zwar auch auf die bereits reduzierten Stücke laut Verkäuferin (z.B. Vaude Air Jacket für 24,50).

Viel Spaß beim Schnäppchenkauf


----------



## MEGATEC (31. August 2010)

@ Tobi29NRW : DANKE

*Wäre übrigens nicht schlecht wenn ihr diesen Thread bewerten würdet, vielleicht wird er ja mal irgendwann von nem Mod festgepinnt* 

@ Ugly Kid : Link wäre nicht schlecht !

Zurück zum Thema :
DEUTER Superbike Rucksack
39,- statt 75,-

http://larca.de/shop_sparfestival/19/1


----------



## UglyKid (31. August 2010)

Einen Link gibt´s bei BikeMax nicht...da muss man schon selber hinfahren  Also wer einen Bikemax Laden um die Ecke hat, der kann ggf. mal hinfahren und ein schönes Schnäppchen machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strika (31. August 2010)

@Megatec: ist dir aufgefallen dass bei besagtem Deuter Rucksack deutlich in rot druntersteht: Ausverkauft? ;D

...wobei ich grad am grübeln bin warum man für etwas Werbung macht, was bereits ausverkauft ist...naja, Werbefuzzis


----------



## Agil (31. August 2010)

Vielleicht ist die abgebildete Farbkombination ausverkauft?

cu


----------



## woersdorfer (1. September 2010)

Aldi hat nächsten Montag den 6.9. Bikekleidung. Ob die was taugt ist eine andere Sache.

http://www.aldi-sued.de/de/html/offers/angebote_ab_mo-06kw3610.htm


----------



## woersdorfer (1. September 2010)

Und Lidl übrigens auch.

http://www.lidl.de/cps/rde/xchg//SI...trict=&street=Limburger+Str.+71&ar=14&nf=True


----------



## Dosenbrot (1. September 2010)

woersdorfer schrieb:


> Und Lidl übrigens auch.
> 
> http://www.lidl.de/cps/rde/xchg//SI...trict=&street=Limburger+Str.+71&ar=14&nf=True


 
Hier geht es um Schnäppchen. Also um gute Qualität zu prima Preisen. Billigklamotten wie Kik & Co sollten hier nicht gepostet werden.


----------



## tanteandi (1. September 2010)

...ich auch: ABO!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (1. September 2010)

Hy,

prima Sache hier 

Ich suche eine Regenjacke mit abzippbaren Ärmeln - hat jemand einen Tipp?


----------



## MEGATEC (1. September 2010)

MEGATEC schrieb:


> Zudem solte das eigentlich kein Diskussions Thread sein sondern ein Tips Thread.
> Diskussionen sollten nach Möglichkeit nur dann stattfinden wenns einen gezeigten Artikel irgendwo anderst noch günstiger gibt ...



*Es wäre schön wenn das beachtet werden würde um den Thread sauber zu halten. *




Hier noch was :
Ergon BD1-M black
99,- statt 129,-
http://www.roseversand.de/taschen/t...1-m-black.html?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=7659


----------



## WildesRot (2. September 2010)

_Zum verlinkten Schuh von oben: War noch 10EUR billiger, aber nur am 2.9. _


----------



## MEGATEC (4. September 2010)

Arm + Beinlinge von BRIKO bei Outdoorbroker :

17,- statt 33,- 
http://www.outdoor-broker.de/index/briko-arm-beinlinge.html


----------



## daseinzigwahre (5. September 2010)

Dosenbrot schrieb:


> Hier geht es um Schnäppchen. Also um gute Qualität zu prima Preisen. Billigklamotten wie Kik & Co sollten hier nicht gepostet werden.



Hier handelt es sich um ein Forum. Also um gute Beiträge mit prima Rechtschreibung. Mitglieder wie Dosenbrot & Co. sollten hier nichts posten.


----------



## Hacky 2003 (6. September 2010)

Hallo  Zusammen
Was ich euch noch empfehlen könnte. Schaut ab und zu bei H&S bikediscount vorbei haben öfters Kleidungs und andere Schnäppchen(Tagesangebote) wie zum Beispiel heute  Diadora Nomad grau für 39,95
Gruß Hacky


----------



## ansgar1 (6. September 2010)

ich hatte diese http://www.shivaoutdoors.com/shout/product_detail.php?pro_id=5&name=The%20Jack oder diese  http://www.shivaoutdoors.com/shout/product_detail.php?pro_id=15&name=The%20Sniper 
im Visier, doch seit 2 Monaten warte ich, dass eine Zweigstelle, wie angekündigt, in Deutschland aufmacht. Laut http://www.kletter-outdoorladen.com/outdoorkleidung.htm
soll die Membran funktionieren


----------



## Landyphil (6. September 2010)

Danke für diesen Beitrag, bookmarked


----------



## zagatotz3 (6. September 2010)

*Shimano SH-MT32 BR Touring Schuh Preis: 34,90 EUR*







http://www.actionsports.de/de/Bekleidung/Schuhe/Shimano-SH-MT32-BR-Touring-Schuh::17710.html


----------



## Trek-970 (8. September 2010)

Hi

Für die Biker an der Holland Grenze sage ich nur " Outlet Roermond ":

http://www.designer-outlet-roermond.com/shops/index.php?shop=56&cat=4#content-sub

Gerade bei The North Face die Titan Jacke gekauft die von 200 auf 140, und jetzt im Angebot für 70!, das ist ein Schnäppchen 
Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MEGATEC (8. September 2010)

Vaude Bike Alpin Air 30 black/offwhite
59,- statt 90,- Euro :
http://www.sport-conrad.com/index.asp?disp=artikel&art_nr=51209006






Source Cycopack 2L red
29,- statt 49,-
http://www.sport-conrad.com/index.asp?disp=artikel&art_nr=51201101


----------



## pdm82 (9. September 2010)

Trek-970 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Für die Biker an der Holland Grenze sage ich nur " Outlet Roermond ":
> 
> ...



Welches Modelljahr und welche Farbe haben die im Angebot?


----------



## Trek-970 (9. September 2010)

pdm82 schrieb:


> Welches Modelljahr und welche Farbe haben die im Angebot?



@ pdm82

Habe laut Verkäufer einen von 2009 ( hat nachgeschaut ) und die Farbe ist Rot. Für den Preis war mir Pers. die Farbe egal, du mußt bis am Ende des Ladens gehen, auf der linken Seite, da sind div. Angebote auch Gore Tex Jacken und div. bis zu 50 Prozent weniger als der Outlet Preis!
Gruss


----------



## pdm82 (10. September 2010)

Trek-970 schrieb:


> @ pdm82
> 
> Habe laut Verkäufer einen von 2009 ( hat nachgeschaut ) und die Farbe ist Rot. Für den Preis war mir Pers. die Farbe egal, du mußt bis am Ende des Ladens gehen, auf der linken Seite, da sind div. Angebote auch Gore Tex Jacken und div. bis zu 50 Prozent weniger als der Outlet Preis!
> Gruss



Top. Danke. Werde die Tage dann mal hinfahren.


----------



## woersdorfer (10. September 2010)

Für alle die aus der Nähe kommen - sehr nette und kompetente Leute!

http://www.ebener-zweiradsport.de/werbung/2010/Schlussverkauf_2010_900.pdf


----------



## Trek-970 (10. September 2010)

pdm82 schrieb:


> Top. Danke. Werde die Tage dann mal hinfahren.


 
@pdm 
Tritt in die Pedale denn das Zeugs ist nicht unendlich Vorhanden, drücke dir mal die Daumen das du was kriegst 
Gruss


----------



## Ulmi (12. September 2010)

Der Mountainbike-Radladen "Velo" in Leipheim bei Günzburg/Ulm macht dicht, Deswegen auf alle Top-Markenradelklamotten 50 Prozent nachlaß!!!
War selber vorgestern dort und konnte noch eine Fox und eine Magura Hose in meiner Größe ergattern, hat sich gelohnt. 

Der Ausverkauf geht noch bis zum 31.Oktober! Einfach im Internet googlen 
Velo Leipheim und dann mal anrufen, Fahrräder gibts teilweise auch runtergesetzt, aber natürlich keine 50 Prozent!

Gruß 

Rainer


----------



## Ulmi (12. September 2010)

ps suche ne günstige gute Regenjacke, gibts da irgendwo was gerade, wer ist denn da PreisLeistungssieger...


----------



## Lynus (12. September 2010)

Regenjacke:

LINK

Ist eine Scott Gore-Tex® Jacke "Limited".
Hab sie mir letzte Woche vor Ort gekauft, passt gut, Nähte sind verschweisst, Obermaterial wirkt robust, Rückenteil ist ein wenig verlängert. Konnte sie -zum Glück- bisher noch nicht im Regen testen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r0ckZ (12. September 2010)

daseinzigwahre schrieb:


> Hier handelt es sich um ein Forum. Also um gute Beiträge mit prima Rechtschreibung. Mitglieder wie Dosenbrot & Co. sollten hier nichts posten.


----------



## trixter78 (12. September 2010)

Bis zum 14.9., 12.00 Uhr:*
Lezyne - Bike Rucksack*
Power Pack 11

*37,50 Euro* statt 75,- Euro
mit Gutscheincode *mtb-960-bike* nochmal -5%!

http://www.outdoor-broker.de/bike/lezyne-powerpack.html

Edit: Zum dem Gutscheincode...der gilt übrigens bis um 30.9.
Für die Rubriken Outdoor und Berg lautet der Code *mtb-960* und bringt 20% Rabatt.


----------



## simplysax (12. September 2010)

Weiß nicht, ob das schon gepostet wurde, aber hier bekommt man die 

Gore Cosmo WS Jacke günstig. 129 anstatt 199


----------



## Masberg (12. September 2010)

Ulmi schrieb:


> ps suche ne günstige gute Regenjacke, gibts da irgendwo was gerade, wer ist denn da PreisLeistungssieger...



nimm die: http://www.doublexstore.de/product_info.php?info=p9291_Sportful---Reflex-Regenjacke-schwarz.html#DX2859453%23-M
nur eine nummer größer als du normalerweise brauchst.
Der Preis ist geil, die Jacke ist geil
die Scott ist auch gut vom Packmaß aber das gefühlt 10fache


----------



## _crone_ (13. September 2010)

Hallo, ich suche eine gute, günstige Radjacke für den Winter.

Könnt ihr da etwas empfehlen?


----------



## MEGATEC (13. September 2010)

*Nochmal zur Erinnerung :*



MEGATEC schrieb:


> Zudem solte das eigentlich kein Diskussions Thread sein sondern ein Tips Thread.
> Diskussionen sollten nach Möglichkeit nur dann stattfinden wenns einen gezeigten Artikel irgendwo anderst noch günstiger gibt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frozenDaiquiri (13. September 2010)

Sind die mit Plattformpedalen brauchbar?



zagatotz3 schrieb:


> *Shimano SH-MT32 BR Touring Schuh Preis: 34,90 EUR*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lynus (13. September 2010)

Fahren kannst du mit Plattformpedalen, aber das Gummi der Sohle ist deutlich härter als bei "Freeride"-Schuhen und das Profil ist -vermutlich- auch nicht optimal für die Position der Pins.


----------



## elTorito (13. September 2010)

Lidl (Neuss) hat aktuell Radklamotten im Angebot: Lange winddichte Radhosen, Trikots, Lange Handschuhe, Winddichte Softshell Jacken.


----------



## MEGATEC (15. September 2010)

Rain Jacket - Bionicon

54,- statt 109,-
http://www.bergzeit.de/outlet-bekleidung-herren-bionicon-brg-rain-jacket.html


----------



## Ulmi (15. September 2010)

kurze zwischenpost (tschuldigung) gibts auch einen Fahrradschnäppchenmarkt? Duck und weg...


----------



## hinfo (16. September 2010)

MEGATEC schrieb:


> Rain Jacket - Bionicon
> 
> 54,- statt 109,-
> http://www.bergzeit.de/outlet-bekleidung-herren-bionicon-brg-rain-jacket.html



hmmm... leider nur in "M" :-(


----------



## MEGATEC (16. September 2010)

Hier mal was das etwas aus der Reihe schlägt, aber vielleicht doch der eine oder andere Biker gebrauchen kann ( ich besitze es selber und kann es nur empfehlen ) :

Coleman Rigel X2 Leichtbau Zelt
980g - superkleines Packmaß - passt in jeden Bike Rucksack
128,- statt 180,-

http://www.germica.de/fahrradzelte/coleman-rigel-x2


----------



## Deftik (17. September 2010)

Heute gibt es den Alpina Firebird bei ebay als WOW des Tages für 24,99 EUR

http://snipz.de/2010/ebay-wow-alpin...edenen-grosen-fur-nur-2499-euro-inkl-versand/


----------



## trixter78 (17. September 2010)

Tagesartikel:
*Gore Bike Wear - OXYGEN Trikot schwarz/weiss/titanium*
*37,90  statt 79,90 *

M ist schon ausverkauft!

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a13351/oxygen-trikot-schwarz-weiss-titanium.html


Nicht direkt Bike-Bekleidung aber vielleicht trotzdem interessant:
Noch bis heute mittag:
*Halti - Softshelljacke*
Leicht. Winddicht Atmungsaktiv. Schmutzabweisend.

*48,-  statt 119,90 * (mit Gutscheincode mtb-960)

http://www.outdoor-broker.de/halti-templar.html


----------



## MEGATEC (17. September 2010)

Hier mal der direktlink zu dem Alpina Firebird bei ebay :
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390237981501


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deftik (18. September 2010)

Vaude Men's Oswego Jacket - Softshell für 69 statt 88 EUR


----------



## Eike. (18. September 2010)

Protective Langarmtrikot bei Outdoorbroker. Und Mucoff zum Putzen gibt es auch gleich noch.


----------



## trixter78 (18. September 2010)

Eike. schrieb:


> Protective Langarmtrikot bei Outdoorbroker. Und Mucoff zum Putzen gibt es auch gleich noch.



Habs zwar schonmal geschrieben, aber nochmal zur Erinnerung:
Mit Gutscheincode mtb-960 nochmal -20%, also für 30 Euro.


----------



## Eike. (18. September 2010)

trixter78 schrieb:


> Habs zwar schonmal geschrieben, aber nochmal zur Erinnerung:
> Mit Gutscheincode mtb-960 nochmal -20%, also für 30 Euro.



Sicher? Ich hatte auchmal so einen Gutschein und bei Bikesachen gab es da nur 5%, die 20% nur bei den anderen beiden Kategorien.


----------



## trixter78 (18. September 2010)

Ja, sicher...das Trikot ist nicht in der Bike-Kategorie.
Ich habe den Code auch nochmal getestet.


----------



## Eike. (18. September 2010)

Alles klar, danke für die Info.


----------



## cux5 (19. September 2010)

*Komperdell Herren Seamless Touring Handschuh 
*

*zbsp 25,62 statt 79,95 in xl (komperdell fallen klein aus)*

ich habe mir die mal bestellt für die übergangszeit/regenfahrten






[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Komperdell-Seamless-Touring-Handschuh-schwarz/dp/B002M77OKS"]Komperdell Herren Seamless Touring Handschuh, schwarz: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]


----------



## ChristopherB (20. September 2010)

Habe mir mal das Merino-Shirt bei outdoor-broker bestellt, da für günstig befunden. Vielleicht hat es der ein oder andere noch nicht entdeckt...


----------



## autohomer (20. September 2010)

Bei Fahrrad.de Trikots noch alle Größen vorhanden Falls jemand noch was sucht.



http://www.fahrrad.de/bekleidung/ra...2_20100920_fa_v1&_cid=24_20100920_1_3_6_0_0_0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pixelquantec (20. September 2010)

Zwar nur Einzelstücke, aber für den einen oder anderen passt es vielleicht: KLICK


----------



## MEGATEC (22. September 2010)

Optimal für die kommende kalte Jahreszeit :

Sugoi Finotherm Helmmütze Unisex
13,95 statt 19,95

http://www.globetrotter.de/de/shop/detail.php?mod_nr=122476&k_id=03&hot=1





Mehr Angebote hier :
http://www.globetrotter.de/de/shop/hotoffers.php


----------



## Nuckelhamster (24. September 2010)

Tagesangebot: GORE BIKE WEAR ULTRA IV GORE-TEX® Paclite® Hose schwarz für 99,95 Euro!
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a16710/ultra-iv-gore-tex-paclite-hose-schwarz.html


----------



## A4L (24. September 2010)

Abo


----------



## leeresblatt (24. September 2010)

A4L schrieb:


> Abo


----------



## MEGATEC (24. September 2010)

HEAD Bike-Short Back Country
Herren MTB-Hose mit Innenhose und Polster 

49,- statt 99,-
https://www.boc24.de/webapp/wcs/sto...76nxgN1sHb2p/Ja95Sdz6CHTkwsCkUmlVIV09BfUdR4A/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (24. September 2010)

MEGATEC schrieb:


> HEAD Bike-Short Back Country
> Herren MTB-Hose mit Innenhose und Polster
> 
> 49,- statt 99,-
> https://www.boc24.de/webapp/wcs/sto...76nxgN1sHb2p/Ja95Sdz6CHTkwsCkUmlVIV09BfUdR4A/




Bei der HEAD handelt es sich übrigens um die MSX Mainstream, welche in den Bravos sehr gute Kritiken bekam


Hier noch das andere Modell

https://www.boc24.de/p/HEAD-Bike-Short-Cross-Mountain____123022_18094


----------



## trp (26. September 2010)

mahlzeit!

falls noch nicht bekannt, outdoor-ticker.de listet diverse schnäppchen angebote,
u.a. von bergfreunde.de, die noch bis oktober wechselnde angebote haben.

hab mir heute direkt mal diese vaude softshell-jacke 25% billiger bestellt.


----------



## hean (29. September 2010)

Argh, Kinners, helft mir, irgendwo wurde doch eine rote Jacke von *Platzangst *fÃ¼r weit unter 100â¬ verlinkt, ich finds ums verrecken nicht mehr.

Hiiiilfe. Danke


----------



## frozenDaiquiri (29. September 2010)

hean schrieb:


> Argh, Kinners, helft mir, irgendwo wurde doch eine rote Jacke von *Platzangst *für weit unter 100 verlinkt, ich finds ums verrecken nicht mehr.
> 
> Hiiiilfe. Danke



bei bmo gibts welche, aber ob da ne rote dabei ist 

zb: http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/B...e-Jacket-2009-sulphur-gruen-SALE-::15444.html


----------



## log11 (29. September 2010)

Neues Angebot beim outdoor-broker.

http://www.outdoor-broker.de/index/berghaus-axis.html

Scheint ne interessante Jacke zu sein für den Preis. Nur die "Kunststoffdinger" an den Armbündchen sehen "gewöhnungsbedürftig" aus.


----------



## nullstein (29. September 2010)

hean schrieb:


> Argh, Kinners, helft mir, irgendwo wurde doch eine rote Jacke von *Platzangst *für weit unter 100 verlinkt, ich finds ums verrecken nicht mehr.
> 
> Hiiiilfe. Danke



Such mal bei Amazon! Da gibt es die Ventec in Rot für 70,xx. Aber nur in XS


----------



## hean (29. September 2010)

Ich denke es war eine Platzangst Ventec in M und rot fÃ¼r um die 70â¬, es war nicht bmo und auch nicht amazon...

Ich werde verrÃ¼ckt, wollte die haben, war in dem shop, habs auf spÃ¤ter verschoben und jetzt find ichs nicht mehr... Schaaaade.


----------



## Jakpan (29. September 2010)

Die Ventec hab ich mir heut auch bestellt... Das gÃ¼nstigste was ich via Google gesehen hab war das: hier

109,90â¬

Hab sie mir dann aber bei Bike-Mailorder fÃ¼r 10â¬ mehr gekauft, weil ich noch ne lange Hose brauchte und die hatten keine...


----------



## MEGATEC (29. September 2010)

*Ich bitte das zu beachten :*



MEGATEC schrieb:


> Zudem solte das eigentlich kein Diskussions Thread sein sondern ein Tips Thread.
> Diskussionen sollten nach Möglichkeit nur dann stattfinden wenns einen gezeigten Artikel irgendwo anderst noch günstiger gibt ...


----------



## patrick78 (30. September 2010)

Hallo,
bei outdoor-broker.de gibts heute die briko katana jacke fÃ¼r 89â¬ (minus rabatt).
taugt die was? kennt jemand die jacke?
Gruss
Patrick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Egika (30. September 2010)

typischer Tchibo-Effekt 
Es gibt da irgendwas an der Wand, was man eigentlich gar nicht haben wollte und dann kauft man es, weil es das gerade angeblich günstig gibt.

Brauchst/suchst Du diese Jacke? Dann kauf' sie.


----------



## patrick78 (30. September 2010)

Ich brauch ne Jacke, die mich in der Herbstzeit etwas warm hält (softshell) und frag mich, ob die jacke okay ist oder nicht....


----------



## _mike_ (30. September 2010)

Dann mach bitte einen eigenen Thread dafür auf im Kleidungs Forum - hier werden nur Schnäppchen kundgetan wie schon mehrfach erwähnt.


----------



## Egika (30. September 2010)

das Teil von Briko ist n Hardshell..

Und um wieder on topic zu kommen:
http://www.raddiscount.de/P06352.html


----------



## bikingtrumpet (1. Oktober 2010)

In Neu-Ulm gibt es den Sport-Sohn Lagerverkauf. Da kannn man auch sehr gute Schnäppchen machen, allerdings eher Winterkleidung im Sommer und vice versa.
(Beispiel: Schöffel Trekkinghose statt 130 noch 20)

http://www.sport-sohn.de/Lagerverkauf.htm

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## napstarr (1. Oktober 2010)

Jau, das stimmt.
War letztes WE bei Sport Sohn.
Sommersachen sind grad billig


----------



## kawa116 (1. Oktober 2010)

Servus, 

ich weiss nicht, ob der Link zu http://shop.bronny.de/blog/ 
schonmal aufgeführt wurde. Wenn nicht. Hier gibts auch das ein oder andere Schnäppchen. 

Lieben Gruß Flo


----------



## JuergenM. (1. Oktober 2010)

Zwar keine Bekleidung aber damit jeder den Weg findet 
http://www.outdoor-broker.de/bike.html


----------



## Spacer999 (1. Oktober 2010)

muss denn wirklich jeden tag der outdoor-broker link hier landen?  Vorallem sinds oft nicht mal schnäppchen, nur nen hoher UVP und deren Preis. Einmal inne Suchmaschine gehackt isses nur nochn Mittelmäsiger Preis  

Wir suchen hier SCHNÄPPCHEN die keiner verpassen will 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobilas (2. Oktober 2010)

Wolle Schnäppche?
Guckstdu Schuh?
Leider nur noch in wenigen Größen, aber wem's passt.....War auf der Suche nach neuen AM-Schuhen, da bin ich drüber gestolpert und wollte es euch nicht vorenthalten:
http://www.profirad.de/shimano-sham51-mountain-fahrradschuhe-2010-p-15764.html?language=de


----------



## MEGATEC (2. Oktober 2010)

Lagerräumung bei BOC - Artikel zum Teil bis zu 70% reduziert :

https://www.boc24.de/c/Bekleidung____18060__18065

Z.B. :
SHIMANO ATB Schuh E-SHMT30 Mountain Touring Schuh 
29,- statt 69,-







SHIMANO Windjacke Originals 
45,- statt 69,-





Und für die kommende kalte Jahreszeit :
Bicycles Handschuh Windtex 
19,- statt 29,-





https://www.boc24.de/p/Bicycles-Handschuh____13280_18051__18100


----------



## LB-Biker (2. Oktober 2010)

Moin ihr Schnäppchenjäger, 
da ich als Schüler am "Wenig Geld-Syndrom" leide wäre ich sehr froh wenn mir einer sagen könnte wo ich nen billigen robusten Rucksack herbekomme in den mein MX-Helm passt und noch nen Fach für die Google hat.

MfG


----------



## morph027 (2. Oktober 2010)

Schau mal hier, die haben oft was im Angebot. Der NOMAD oder APEX sollten eigentlich das Richtige für dich sein.


----------



## woersdorfer (2. Oktober 2010)

Rose Versand hat verschiedene Kleidung von Jeantex reduziert.


----------



## GatuRatz (2. Oktober 2010)

Hallos,

der Bikemax in München (gegenüber vom OEZ) räumt grad seinen Fahrradklamottenbestand aus da er wohl über Winter zum "Skimax"wird ;-)
Da gibt es auch etliches im Sonderangebot.

LG,
GatuRatz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Juggalo_ (2. Oktober 2010)

woersdorfer schrieb:


> Rose Versand hat verschiedene Kleidung von Jeantex reduziert.


 
Jeantex? Naja, ich weiß nicht. Es wird schon einen Grund haben, warum die Pleite sind. Und wenn ihr mich fragt, dann liegts an der mangelhaften Qualität.


----------



## Tobilas (2. Oktober 2010)

Ohlala, schon wieder Schuhe, diesmal Lake's MX 156 er bei Amazon, für z.Bsp. 47  in 45,5 (endlich mal brauchbare Größen) !! WOW!
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B0030T1IAY/sr=1-3/qid=1286048470/ref=sr_pop_seeall?ie=UTF8&s=shoes&qid=1286048470&sr=1-3"]http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B0030T1IAY/sr=1-3/qid=1286048470/ref=sr_pop_seeall?ie=UTF8&s=shoes&qid=1286048470&sr=1-3[/ame]
keine Ahnung wie die sind.......


----------



## andikue (3. Oktober 2010)

Mavic Inferno für 130 Euro -  in allen Größen verfügbar

https://www.boc24.de/p/MAVIC-Inferno-Jacket____47042_21005__11679


----------



## trp (4. Oktober 2010)

bikingtrumpet schrieb:


> In Neu-Ulm gibt es den Sport-Sohn Lagerverkauf. Da kannn man auch sehr gute SchnÃ¤ppchen machen, allerdings eher Winterkleidung im Sommer und vice versa.
> (Beispiel: SchÃ¶ffel Trekkinghose statt 130â¬ noch 20â¬)
> 
> http://www.sport-sohn.de/Lagerverkauf.htm
> ...



hrm naja, den lagerverkauf in NU finde ich ehrlich gesagt etwas dÃ¼rftig, da hochwertige marken immernoch teuer sind (zb. sog auslaufmodelle anderswo billiger zu finden sind) und dort primÃ¤r "no-name" outdoorzeugs verramscht wird.

bei sÃ¼dwest in 89129 langenau werden im obersten stock auch sog. klamotten-schnÃ¤ppchen verhobelt, wobei man da glÃ¼ck haben kann, wenn man zb. mammut kleidung erwischt, die nur fÃ¼r katalogaufnahmen getragen wurde.

diese woche bei praxenthaler sind deuter rucksÃ¤cke im angebot. deuter transalpine 30 fÃ¼r ca. 60,--!


----------



## Deftik (4. Oktober 2010)

Bei hibike gibt es diese woche auch den  deuter trans alpin 30 für 59,90 statt 89,90

Deuter Trans Alpine 30 für 59,90


----------



## kawa116 (5. Oktober 2010)

Servus,

hab gestern bei bronny.de eingekauft. Pearl Izumi Barrier Jacket für 59,95 und eine Shimano XT MTB-Short für 23,90.
Bin zufrieden. Jetzt brauch ich blos noch ne lange MTB Hose.
Wenn jemand nen aktuellen Tip hat. 

Gruß Flo


----------



## log11 (5. Oktober 2010)

Outdoorjacke bei Outdoor Broker.

http://www.outdoor-broker.de/index/husky-steaple-sebila.html

Ist sicher durch die Unterarmbelüftung und Atmungsaktivität gut zum biken geeignet. Schade nur daß es die nicht in schwarz gibt.


----------



## Egika (5. Oktober 2010)

log11 schrieb:


> [...]Outddor Broker.[...]


----------



## Eike. (5. Oktober 2010)

Man kann vielleicht darüber streiten ob es sinnvoll ist jeden Tag die Angebote von Outdoor Broker einzustellen aber zumindest gehören die im Gegensatz zu den Kommentaren darüber ins Thema. Und der eine Post alle paar Tage tut auch niemandem weh also verstehe ich das lamentieren darüber nicht. 
Das jetzt aber bitte nicht hier ausdiskutieren!


----------



## gomerline (5. Oktober 2010)

Hier gibt es einen 60 profirad.de Gutschein für 20
http://dailydeal.de/tu/dVWG
Damit lässt sich das ein oder andere Kleidungsschnäppchen machen (oder auch Zubehör etc.).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## danysun2010 (5. Oktober 2010)

gomerline schrieb:


> Hier gibt es einen 60 profirad.de Gutschein für 20
> http://dailydeal.de/tu/dVWG
> Damit lässt sich das ein oder andere Kleidungsschnäppchen machen (oder auch Zubehör etc.).



Ich finde es jetzt nicht wieder, aber irgendwo meine ich gelesen zu haben, dass dieser nur für Fahrräder gültig ist, leider!!!


----------



## gomerline (5. Oktober 2010)

Angebot ist schon wieder vorbei, war aber auf das komplette Sortiment gültig!


----------



## trixter78 (5. Oktober 2010)

Hatte ich auch befürchtet und desshalb genau nachgeschaut. Wie gomerline schon geschrieben hat: Der Gutschein gilt ohne Einschränkungen. Es ist allerdings nur einer pro Bestellung einlösbar. Sonst wärs ja auch ein zu krasses Schnäppchen 

Ich ärgere mich schon, dass ich nur einen gekauft habe.


----------



## IronDust (5. Oktober 2010)

habs leider verpasst. 
Das erste mal gesehn kurz auf Radprofi umgeschaut was ich brauchen könnt. 
Als ich den Gutschein bestellen wollt, wars schon zu spät. ärgerlich!


----------



## danysun2010 (6. Oktober 2010)

So ein Mist.. Also hier steht unter Konditionen: http://www.groupon.de/deals/online-...m_content=Initial_Version&utm_campaign=Varies

- Gilt auf alle Fahrräder (außer Kinderräder)
- Nicht auf Zubehör anwendbar

Konnte ihn also jemand für Bekleidung nutzen?

Egal.. hab eh keinen gekauft, weil ich dachte er bringt mir nichts 

Edit: Jaja.. genau lesen .. ihr sprecht die ganze Zeit von DailyDeal und bei groupon gabs ihn auch, nur halt mit den Bedingungen.. Sorry für die Verwirrung!


----------



## Thomas (6. Oktober 2010)

Thema angepinnt, Umfrage entfernt.
Happy Posting


----------



## anderson (6. Oktober 2010)

Hab keinen Schnäppchentipp, sorry, bräuchte nur mal einen Gutscheincode für outdoorbroker.de! Der hier bisher angegebene mtb-960-bike hauen nicht hin.


----------



## TitusLE (6. Oktober 2010)

Versuch's mal ohne das -bike. Ich meine mich erinnern zu können, dass der nur mtb-960 lautete.

Viel Erfolg!
Marco



anderson schrieb:


> Hab keinen Schnäppchentipp, sorry, bräuchte nur mal einen Gutscheincode für outdoorbroker.de! Der hier bisher angegebene mtb-960-bike hauen nicht hin.


----------



## Egika (6. Oktober 2010)

und ich glaube mich zu erinnern, dass auf dem Gutschein draufstand, dass er bis 30.9. galt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trixter78 (6. Oktober 2010)

Ja, der outdoor-broker.de-Gutschein ist leider abgelaufen.

Und zum dailydeal-Gutschein: Ich habe von meinem schon ne Hose gekauft...das Einlösen ging problemlos.

...und 'sorry' für off-topic...ich finds ja selber nervig, wenn hier so viel diskutiert wird.


----------



## cux5 (6. Oktober 2010)

trinkrucksack 18,- statt 80,-
keine ahnung ob der zum biken taugt aber billig ist der

http://www.amazon.de/Komperdell-Hydrorucksack-Nordic-Walking-Gr%C3%B6%C3%9Fe/dp/B001I91RUE


----------



## morei (7. Oktober 2010)

Gestern habe ich noch bei Craft nach langarm Shirts geschaut und mir gedacht, dass es echt cool wäre, 
wenn es das bei outdoor-broker bald mal geben würde.
Nun, meine Gedanken wurden offensichtlich erhört, hab direkt bestellt 

*Craft - Windstopper Shirt - 39,95
*

http://www.outdoor-broker.de/index/craft-prozeroextreme-windstopper-langarm.html


----------



## sharpe (7. Oktober 2010)

die sind top, hab schon das kurze und das lange ohne
gekauft


----------



## apoptygma (7. Oktober 2010)

Da ich schon mit dem ProWarm von Craft höchst zufrieden bin, hab ich mir das Extrem WS heute auch geordert. Gr. S sollte mir auch passen


----------



## Spacer999 (7. Oktober 2010)

Hab auch eins bestellt, der Preis ist auch echt gut! Weiss eigtl. jemand wass die StudiRabatte bei OutdoorBroker sind? 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharpe (7. Oktober 2010)

na ich muß meine Wampe schon in M quetschen


----------



## danysun2010 (7. Oktober 2010)

Spacer999 schrieb:


> Hab auch eins bestellt, der Preis ist auch echt gut! Weiss eigtl. jemand wass die StudiRabatte bei OutdoorBroker sind?
> 
> Gruß



Es gibt eine Facebook-Gruppe, in die du nur mit gültigem Studentenausweis reinkommst.. Darüber gibts dann ein paar Prozente, meistens 10% für Berg und Outdoor und 5 Prozent für Räder.


----------



## fabu78 (7. Oktober 2010)

morei schrieb:


> Gestern habe ich noch bei Craft nach langarm Shirts geschaut und mir gedacht, dass es echt cool wäre,
> wenn es das bei outdoor-broker bald mal geben würde.
> Nun, meine Gedanken wurden offensichtlich erhört, hab direkt bestellt
> 
> ...



sorry für OT, aber wie fallen die Craft-Shirts aus?
Bin 175 aber schlank. M oder S?

Danke für eine PN!

mfg


----------



## leeresblatt (7. Oktober 2010)

fabu78 schrieb:


> sorry für OT, aber wie fallen die Craft-Shirts aus?
> Bin 175 aber schlank. M oder S?
> 
> Danke für eine PN!
> ...



http://www.craft-sports.de/index.php?&cl=content&tpl=d3d4739b11c187ca7.73357354&popup=1


----------



## Nuckelhamster (10. Oktober 2010)

WINDSTOPPER® Soft Shell Trägerhose mit Polster schwarz für 99,95 Euro!
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a10696/windstopper-soft-shell-traegerhose-mit-polster-schwarz.html

Tagesartikel, nur heute!

Warum ist hier eigentlich jeder 2.te Betrag "Gelaber" und kein Tipp?
Das nervt echt, wenn man den Thread abonniert hat, denn dann ansurft und nur "bla bla" findet ...


----------



## Phil-Joe (10. Oktober 2010)

Also die Pro Zero Extreme fallen recht eng aus. Sollen sie ja auch. Allerdings engen sie eben nicht ein, da sie keine Kompression ausüben.
Sie sitzen aber ziemlich fantastisch und wenn du Sport machst, verlierst du den Gedanken dran, dass du es überhaupt anhast.

Ich hab auch sowohl Pro Zero Extreme kurzarm, als auch Pro Zero Extreme Windstopper Kurzam. Geile Dinger. Aber ich denke, dass die Lebensdauer je nach Statur und Umgang bei ca. 5 bis 6 Jahren liegen dürfte. Danach sind sie vermutlich ausgeleiert und sollten getauscht werden. Ich lass mich gerne eines anderen überzeugen aber so dürfte es aussehen.

Dennoch für die Teile: Beide Daumen hoch.
Die Verarbeitung der Pro Warm Teile halte ich allerdings für besser. Der Stoff ist dicker und damit robuster. Das Langarmshirt davon ist ein Traum!


----------



## birbiker (11. Oktober 2010)

Phil-Joe schrieb:


> Also die Pro Zero Extreme fallen recht eng aus. Sollen sie ja auch. Allerdings engen sie eben nicht ein, da sie keine Kompression ausüben.
> Sie sitzen aber ziemlich fantastisch und wenn du Sport machst, verlierst du den Gedanken dran, dass du es überhaupt anhast.
> 
> Ich hab auch sowohl Pro Zero Extreme kurzarm, als auch Pro Zero Extreme Windstopper Kurzam. Geile Dinger. Aber ich denke, dass die Lebensdauer je nach Statur und Umgang bei ca. 5 bis 6 Jahren liegen dürfte. Danach sind sie vermutlich ausgeleiert und sollten getauscht werden. Ich lass mich gerne eines anderen überzeugen aber so dürfte es aussehen.
> ...


 
Ärgerlich solche Posts, viele hier, wie ich, haben den Thread abonniert, nach dem Motto "mal gucken was das Netz bietet". Für alles andere gibt es andere Kategorien. Nun ja hier noch ein snap-fish
http://212.202.110.172/Laufraeder/M...nId=&a=article&ProdNr=A3471&t=362&c=608&p=608


----------



## Uplooser (11. Oktober 2010)

Ich find es nicht ärgerlich!
Der eine postet den Schnapp, die Anderen direkt eine Wertung, das ist doch ok. 
So kann ich evtl. besser einschätzen ob ein Schnapp wirklich ein Schnapp ist.
Und ob Laufräder den Bekleidungsschäppchen zuzurechnen sind, glaub ich auch nicht.
Aber trotzdem gut, daß Du das einstellst.
Vielleicht sollte man , den Thread verallgemeinern und Netz-Schnäppchen draus machen.


----------



## superwolfi (11. Oktober 2010)

Uplooser schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man , den Thread verallgemeinern und Netz-Schnäppchen draus machen.




Hi,

es gibt bereits einen Tread für Schnäppchen


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035

Hier ist sehr vieles vertreten..

Gruss


----------



## Spacer999 (11. Oktober 2010)

Das wäre dann dieser hier : 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7645601#post7645601


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## birbiker (11. Oktober 2010)

Uplooser schrieb:


> Ich find es nicht ärgerlich!
> Der eine postet den Schnapp, die Anderen direkt eine Wertung, das ist doch ok.
> So kann ich evtl. besser einschätzen ob ein Schnapp wirklich ein Schnapp ist.
> Und ob Laufräder den Bekleidungsschäppchen zuzurechnen sind, glaub ich auch nicht.
> ...


Tschuldigung, habe übersehen, dass ich im Bekleidungsforum war; ich gebe dir allerdings Recht, dass der "Schnäppchenthreat" über alle Grenzen gehen sollte, ähnlich wir in "TOUR-Forum".  Ich denke, dass dieser Threat entgegen seines Rufs seine Berechtigung hat, weil zunehmend Versandhändler (es werden immer mehr) wirklich gute Tagesangebote bringen, die man als Einzelner nicht immer überschauen kann. Es gibt dann viele Links, für mich ist dann ein- oder zweimal im Jahr was dabein - vielleicht.  Aber nochmals meine Bitte: Nicht erzählen, nicht loben, nicht kritisieren, sondern Links schicken. 
Habe im Moment keinen guten Klamotten-Link, daher mal meine Bestellung vom Freitag letzter Woche
http://www.kurbelix.com/products/Fa...rion-Cyclo-Cross-3000-Rennrad.html?cat=165279&


----------



## LERadler (13. Oktober 2010)

für Leipzig/Halle/Merseburg
im Nova Eventis beim Stadler gibt es die Mavic Inferno in gelb, für 100,00 statt 200,00 

gruss
Manuela


----------



## MEGATEC (14. Oktober 2010)

Hier mal ein Schnäppchen Tip für diejenigen die vor Ort sind - dafür bekommt man aber Top Ware zum Top Preis :

http://www.yetiworld.com/yeti/news.html







Schade das ich da nicht in der Nähe bin ..


----------



## MEGATEC (14. Oktober 2010)

Und zur Abwechslung mal wieder was für die weiblichen Bikerinen und die kommende kalte Jahreszeit:

GORE-TEX-Damen-Handschuhe COUNTDOWN
39,- statt 65,-

http://www.roseversand.de/bekleidun...hne-abb-.html?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=23314


----------



## arminiusf (14. Oktober 2010)

birbiker schrieb:


> "Schnäppchenthreat"





Threat = Bedrohung, Gefahr
Thread = (Diskussions)Faden, Gewinde u.a.

Wann die Welt das endlich lernt... 

BTT:

Sportbuck (www.sportbuck.com) bietet 25% Rabatt auf alle Mammutprodukte bzw. 28% bei Vorkasse. Gutscheincode hierzu: MAMMUT .  Sicher nicht alles MTB-tauglich, aber da Mammut generell ganz gutes Zeug macht und die Softshells sowieso teuer sind, lohnen sich die 25% vielleicht schon für den ein oder anderen.

Zum Thread allgemein:

Wäre super, wenn ein Moderator hier für strikte Ordnung sorgen könnte. D.h. entweder im Beitrag ist ein Schnäppchen oder den Beitrag gibt's nicht mehr. Sonst endet der Thread nämlich mit "Ich will dieses billig und jenes auch. Wo bitte?".


----------



## Bob_The_Dog (15. Oktober 2010)

ProTec - Hucker Knie-Schienbein-Kombo Schoner 2008

bei BMO statt 59,90 für 19,90 in L/XL:


http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/P...nie-Schienbein-Kombo-Schoner-2008::13025.html


----------



## diri3l (16. Oktober 2010)

Wusste nicht ob das hier zu Bekleidung mit rein passt:

Evoc Freeride Pro Rucksack: 62,87 Euro Preis abhängig von Kombination von Farbe und Größe! Hab ihn mir gestern geleistet, klasse 

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/EVOC-Rucksack-Protektor-Powderguide-Taschenbuch/dp/B003AQC46E/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1287219382&sr=8-1"]EVOC Rucksack mit Protektor Freeride Pro + Powderguide Taschenbuch: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]

Evoc Freeride Tour: 74,76 Euro

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Evoc-Rucksack-Freeride-Tour-blue/dp/B002ZG7STS/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1287219382&sr=8-4"]Evoc Rucksack Freeride Tour 30l inkl. Rückenprotektor: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]


----------



## funtomas (16. Oktober 2010)

Bei Polo gibt es leichte Motorradstiefel im Sonderangebot die sich gut für Freerie oder Downhill eigenen. Die Stiefel haben eine Protektion für die Knöchel und gehen bei mir bis an die Protektoren.

Airvent Sommerstiefel


----------



## habbadu (16. Oktober 2010)

Bei Roseversand gibt's PLATZANGST, z. B. Ventec Jacken sowie Freerideshorts u. Pants fÃ¼r unter 100â¬.

http://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=464&search=platzangst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (16. Oktober 2010)

Mit dem Facebook-Gutschein wirds nochmal 10â¬ billiger.


----------



## Eike. (18. Oktober 2010)

Das alte 30l Model vom Evoc Rucksack fÃ¼r 65â¬ bei Ebay leider nur in GrÃ¶Ãe S sonst wÃ¤r einer schon weg


----------



## MEGATEC (19. Oktober 2010)

Ironman Socken, 3er Pack aus TACTEL

3,99 statt 7,90

IRONMAN Socken


----------



## diri3l (19. Oktober 2010)

diri3l schrieb:


> Wusste nicht ob das hier zu Bekleidung mit rein passt:
> 
> Evoc Freeride Pro Rucksack: 62,87 Euro Preis abhängig von Kombination von Farbe und Größe! Hab ihn mir gestern geleistet, klasse
> 
> ...


Der Rucksack ist jetzt wieder bei normalem Preis. Hab ihn für die 64 Euro bekommen. Sonst noch jemand dabei den Schnapper mitgenommen?


----------



## kawa116 (19. Oktober 2010)

Craft Trikot für 49,90 statt 69,90

http://www.akzent-bikestyle.de/live_shopping.php

Die haben allgemein einige Sachen reduziert.


----------



## xTr3Me (20. Oktober 2010)

bei 2fuer1.sc24.com gibts zz ne aktion, man kauft 2 teile und zahlt das *teurere*..
gibt da funktionsunterwäsche usw, ist auch was für den winter dabei,..

edit: fehler ausgebessert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bob_The_Dog (21. Oktober 2010)

Bei dem ebay-Shop gibts CRAFT PRO WARM Funktionsshirts ab 1.- (ist weder mein Shop, noch bin ich mit dem Inhaber verwandt oder befreundet):

http://stores.ebay.de/vexario-sport...d=312082852&_trksid=p4634.c0.m14.l1581&_pgn=2

Die weißen Shirts gehen für kleines Geld über den Tisch, ich hab ein Kurzarm für 16.- und ein Mock-Zip Langarm für 19.- ersteigert. Versand ist super schnell, Samstag/Sonntag ersteigert, per PAYPAL bezahlt, Dienstags beide Teile in einem Karton erhalten.


----------



## vitaminc (21. Oktober 2010)

64 EUR für den EVOC Rucksack, war aber auch nur S oder?

Ich bräuchte das Teil in M/L zu dem Preis


----------



## Triathletin007 (21. Oktober 2010)

MEGATEC schrieb:


> Ironman Socken, 3er Pack aus TACTEL
> 
> 3,99 statt 7,90
> 
> IRONMAN Socken



Ich dachte die Ironman- Socken wären nur für uns Triathleten.


----------



## Egika (21. Oktober 2010)

Ja, und drückende Nähte ham sie auch. 

Für Triathleten eher zu empfehlen:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=36273
Sitzt gut, läßt sich leicht auf feuchte Füße ziehen und sieht auch noch gut aus 

Kein Post ohne Schnäppchen!!!!
Handschuhe 661 Comp 2010 für 14-17 Euro versandkostenfrei 
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=47023

Und ab morgen den Maxxis HR Single Ply in 2.5 Zoll!!
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=5845


----------



## golo120 (21. Oktober 2010)

Bob_The_Dog schrieb:


> Bei dem ebay-Shop gibts CRAFT PRO WARM Funktionsshirts ab 1.- (ist weder mein Shop, noch bin ich mit dem Inhaber verwandt oder befreundet):
> http://stores.ebay.de/vexario-sport...d=312082852&_trksid=p4634.c0.m14.l1581&_pgn=2
> Die weißen Shirts gehen für kleines Geld über den Tisch, ich hab ein Kurzarm für 16.- und ein Mock-Zip Langarm für 19.- ersteigert. Versand ist super schnell, Samstag/Sonntag ersteigert, per PAYPAL bezahlt, Dienstags beide Teile in einem Karton erhalten.



...wenn man die ein oder andere Gebotsübersicht betrachtet...wird das Gefühl auf ein "echtes Schnäppchen" doch schnell getrübt...vielleicht aber auch nur bei mir...
Gruß Gordon


----------



## xTr3Me (21. Oktober 2010)

golo120 schrieb:


> ...wenn man die ein oder andere Gebotsübersicht betrachtet...wird das Gefühl auf ein "echtes Schnäppchen" doch schnell getrübt...vielleicht aber auch nur bei mir...
> Gruß Gordon



da kann man vll ein schnäppchen abgreifen wenn man glück hat, aber das ist bei immer so, insofern halte ich das auch eher für nen normales angebot.

die 661 gloves gibts in rot noch günstiger:
http://cgi.ebay.de/661-SixSixOne-Co...=UK_Cycling_Clothing&var=&hash=item66726da7d3

nur 13,61 inkl versand


----------



## Triathletin007 (21. Oktober 2010)

Egika schrieb:


> Ja, und drückende Nähte ham sie auch.
> 
> Für Triathleten eher zu empfehlen:
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=36273
> ...



Ich glaube, da bleibe ich lieber meinen Ironman- Socken treu!

Denn der Name verpflichtet ja (Kona- Finisherin 2009) und da will ich auch wieder in 2011 hin.


----------



## Egika (21. Oktober 2010)

Is ja doll, was Du alles kannst.
Und auch schön, daß Du jetzt zwei mal in diesem Thread geschrieben, aber außer Dich selbst zu beweihräuchern keinen Schnäppchenlink gepostet hast...
Nerv...

Achja, bei HiBike ist grad Herbstmarkt mit Ausverkauf der Vorjahreskollektion:
http://www3.hibike.de/shop/catalog/...reskollektionen.html?cluster=1&clustersize=64


----------



## Triathletin007 (21. Oktober 2010)

Günstige Angebote für MTB- Schuhe:

http://www.chainreaction-cycles.de/

Unter Preishit der Woche (bis 31.10.2010) alle aufgeführten Schuhe zum halben Preis der UVP


----------



## Büscherammler (21. Oktober 2010)

^^
Was ist denn das??? Ne Phishingseite?

Wäre mal interessant was die echten CRC davon halten!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MEGATEC (21. Oktober 2010)

*Ich habe es glaub sicher schon 5mal geschrieben - und es wäre nach wie vor schön wenn sich einige dran halten würden :*



MEGATEC schrieb:


> Zudem solte das eigentlich kein Diskussions Thread sein sondern ein Tips Thread.
> Diskussionen sollten nach Möglichkeit nur dann stattfinden wenns einen gezeigten Artikel irgendwo anderst noch günstiger gibt ...


----------



## bobons (21. Oktober 2010)

Die Preishits lassen sich allesamt günstiger finden. Der Mavic Kysium Elite z:B. 100 Euro günstiger: http://www.basislager.com/article/Laufradsaetze_Rennrad/Mavic_Ksyrium_Elite_Laufradsatz_2009_M10_schwarz/1389/shop.htm.

Trotzdem ein netter Link und beobachtenswert!

MEGATEC hat recht!


----------



## Rikus (21. Oktober 2010)

Mavic Inferno Thermojacke Modelljahr 2010 in rot gibt es derzeit bei bike-discount für 139,95  statt 200  in allen Größen:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k753/a20352/inferno-jacke-bright-red.html

Gruß
Rikus


----------



## Bob_The_Dog (22. Oktober 2010)

Bei BMO zZt alle älteren SOMBRIO Sachen deutlich reduziert:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/Bekleidung/Sombrio-BIG-SALE-:::48_491.html


----------



## GatuRatz (23. Oktober 2010)

andikue schrieb:


> Mavic Inferno für 130 Euro -  in allen Größen verfügbar
> 
> https://www.boc24.de/p/MAVIC-Inferno-Jacket____47042_21005__11679




Hat die eigentlich schon irgend jemand von BOC bekommen?

Sie sollte in KW41 lieferbar sein aber es kam nur ne Mail, daß es noch dauert. Inzwischen gibts die ja sogar im Shop dort wieder.

LG, GatuRatz


----------



## Sven_Kiel (23. Oktober 2010)

GatuRatz schrieb:


> Hat die eigentlich schon irgend jemand von BOC bekommen?
> 
> Sie sollte in KW41 lieferbar sein aber es kam nur ne Mail, daÃ es noch dauert. Inzwischen gibts die ja sogar im Shop dort wieder.
> 
> LG, GatuRatz



*Schon mal was von Telefon gehÃ¶rt?* Ansonsten schade, daÃ auch dieser thread wieder zerquatscht wird.

Polaris MTB Winterschuh fÃ¼r 120â¬
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a38292/polaris-mtb-winterschuh-schwarz-silber.html


----------



## Tifftoff (23. Oktober 2010)

*Ich habe es glaub sicher schon 5mal geschrieben - und es wäre nach wie vor schön wenn sich einige dran halten würden :
*
Bitte keine Diskussionen !!!!


----------



## Sven_Kiel (23. Oktober 2010)

Tifftoff schrieb:


> *Ich habe es glaub sicher schon 5mal geschrieben - und es wäre nach wie vor schön wenn sich einige dran halten würden :
> *
> Bitte keine Diskussionen !!!!



*Auch für Dich gilt: hier kein post ohne Kauftip!*

..
Race Face Base Shorts M für 29,95:
http://bikeparts-online.de/bpo_new/site_frameset.php?page=art&id=54216


----------



## arminiusf (24. Oktober 2010)

http://www.craft-sports.de/sale/kat...76-s0309-flex-hood-full-zip-steel.html?pgNr=1

CRAFT Flex Hood Full Zip in grau für 65 Euro. Wenn man den Newsletter bestellt gibt's nochmal 5 Euro Rabatt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tifftoff (24. Oktober 2010)

Race Face Base Short auch in large fÃ¼r 35â¬

gefunden Ã¼ber meta-preisvergleich


----------



## MEGATEC (24. Oktober 2010)

Jeantex Jonzac Jacke - hab ich selber :
79,- statt 109,-

http://www.lucky-bike.de/.cms/Jeantex_Jonzac_Jacke/337-1-3188


----------



## Tifftoff (24. Oktober 2010)

Die gelbe JEANTEX Regenjacke JONZAC gibts bei Rose für 65 Euro.


----------



## IronDust (24. Oktober 2010)

Mtb - Spd Schuh bei Rose fÃ¼r 60 anstatt 100â¬


----------



## Sven_Kiel (25. Oktober 2010)

Vans für 49,90
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/B...elen-2009-2010-purple-white-SALE-::17788.html


----------



## bobons (25. Oktober 2010)

Gore Phantom Lady Soft-Shell Jacke für 90 Euro.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wallbreaker (26. Oktober 2010)

n bisschen Suchbegriffe kombiniert und Schwups kam da ein krasser iXS Ausverkauf zum Vorschein:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=iXS+Sale&x=0&y=0


----------



## Mattulla (27. Oktober 2010)

Bei Rose gibt es momentan die Platzangst Climex im Angebot für 83,50  statt 119 . Meine ist gestern gekommen. Es hat sich gelohnt!

http://www.roseversand.de/bekleidun...e-climex.html?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=25016

Dazu hatte ich mir noch eine Shimano MTB Unterziehshorts, ebenfalls im Angebot für 35  statt 49,95 , bestellt. Bin mit dieser ebenfalls sehr zufrieden!

http://www.roseversand.de/bekleidun...ehshorts.html?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=17255


----------



## Eike. (27. Oktober 2010)

Bei Outdoor-Broker gibt es passend zur Jahreszeit Windstopper Handschuhe von RÃ¶ckl fÃ¼r 29,95â¬


----------



## vitaminc (27. Oktober 2010)

Danke Eike, die Winterhandschuhe habe ich mir auch gleich mal bestellt.

Hier übrigens ein Test zu den Roeckl:
http://content.delius-klasing.de/interfaces/payment/?id=3860


----------



## WildesRot (28. Oktober 2010)

Mag noch wer Windstopper-Accessoires von Gore?
Bike-Discount hat die derzeit im Angebot, nicht nur heute und jeweils zum halben Preis: 

... Armlinge für 20 EUR: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k720/a17003/windstopper-soft-shell-armlinge-iv-schwarz.html
... Beinlinge für 30 EUR: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a17062/windstopper-soft-shell-beinlinge-iv-schwarz.html

Beide sind nichts für Modellathleten, da sich die Membran kaum dehnt. Und Größe XL wird bei mehr Schrittlänge als 85 wohl knapp.
Meine Exemplare haben einwandfrei verarbeitete Nähte. Im Sommer hatte ich schon mal bestellt. Damals kamen die Sachen schon mit gerissenen Nähten an.


----------



## wurzelgeist (28. Oktober 2010)

bei sport scheck  gibt es derzeit reduzierte softshell jacken und thermohosen !


----------



## IronDust (28. Oktober 2010)

beim Stadler gibts derzeit 2 * nobby Nic für 55 


----------



## log11 (29. Oktober 2010)

Vaude Men's Ride Jacket fÃ¼r 69,90â¬

https://www.gesundheitsland.de/store/productPage.jsf?productid=Default/100215000


----------



## DrKimble (29. Oktober 2010)

GONSO Bike-Zipp-off-Hose DAKOTA *ab 77.-*

Roseversand


----------



## italotom (31. Oktober 2010)

*Herren Fan T-Shirt von SCOTT Bike Fahrrad Gr. M NEU !!*


http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290491767904&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## austriacarp (31. Oktober 2010)

Habe auch wieder eines gefunden und gleich bestellt XTR Handschuhe Modell 2010 um 15 statt 40
http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content=8;product=10929;menu=1100,1111


----------



## patrick78 (31. Oktober 2010)

aus facebook:
AKTION ZUM WOCHENENDE! 10% RABATT auf jeden Warenkorb! 
Gutscheincode: BMOX10
Mehrmals verwendbar, kein Mindestbestellwert! Gültig bis 01.11.2010
bei bike-mailorder.de


----------



## cris-py (1. November 2010)

Viel Style & Qualität für wenig Geld gibt`s hier.:
http://de.shop3essen.com/shop/kategorien/164_Angebot


----------



## MEGATEC (1. November 2010)

cris-py schrieb:


> Viel Style & QualitÃ¤t fÃ¼r wenig Geld gibt`s hier.:
> http://de.shop3essen.com/shop/kategorien/164_Angebot



*Bitte keine allgemein gehaltene Werbung fÃ¼r irgendwelche Shops sondern Direkte Links zu SchnÃ¤pchen, denn solche Postings bringen einem gar nichts !!*

*So sollte das aussehen :*

Ideal fÃ¼r die kalte Jahreszeit ( habe ich selber letzte Woche bekommen ) :
Jeantex HelmÃ¼berzug
3,90 statt 7,95 â¬

http://www.terrific.de/Schnaeppchen/Bike-Run-Men/Reduziert-Jeantex-Helmueberzug.html






Jeantex Zippjacke Peronne Men - wasserdicht 
99,- statt 199,- â¬
http://www.terrific.de/Schnaeppchen...eantex-Zippjacke-Peronne-Men-wasserdicht.html


----------



## Supernova (2. November 2010)

MEGATEC schrieb:


> Bitte keine allgemein gehaltene Werbung für irgendwelche Shops sondern Direkte Links zu Schnäpchen, denn solche Postings bringen einem gar nichts !!



Soll er jeden einzelnen Artikel in dem Angebot aufführen? Ich fand den Link super! Unter Rest finden sich im 3Essen-Shop sogar noch günstigere Schnäppchen.


----------



## ansgar1 (3. November 2010)

Craft Performance Glove, 23,95â¬ statt 39,95â¬. Und der 5â¬ Gutschein beim Ordern der newsletters
http://www.craft-sports.de/herren/kategorien/accessoires/craft-193799-performance-glove-black.html


----------



## tobone (3. November 2010)

MEGATEC schrieb:


> HEAD Bike-Short Back Country
> Herren MTB-Hose mit Innenhose und Polster
> 
> 49,- statt 99,-
> https://www.boc24.de/webapp/wcs/sto...76nxgN1sHb2p/Ja95Sdz6CHTkwsCkUmlVIV09BfUdR4A/



Die habe ich mir mal vor ein paar Jahren gekauft. Sieht gut aus und passt gut, aber das Polster ist viel zu dünn. Oder hat sich da inzwischen was getan?


----------



## Hacky 2003 (4. November 2010)

Hallo 
Wer Schuhe braucht guckst du
Shimano
SH-MT52 MTB Multi-Sport/ Off-Road Schuh schwarz (link will nicht richtig gehen) bei Bike-discount heute Tagesangebot,war es gestern auch schon wurde nochmal um 10Euronen gekürzt.
Gruß Hacky


----------



## nofake1 (4. November 2010)

Habe viele Funktionsshirts bis hin zu Merinowollshirts getestet. Mein Fazit: Das Mammut Cotopaxi Shirt war unterm Strich am angenehmsten + hat am besten funktioniert. 
D.h. es ist selbst bei schweisstreibenden Anstiegen nicht schwitzig, bleibt trocken bzw. fühlt sich immer trocken an + bringt den Scheiss von der Haut weg und dank der gewaffelten Innenseite hat man immer ein ultra angenehmes, luftiges Tragegefühl auf der Haut. Ohne Jacke drüber ist es bei einer Aussentemperatur von ca 15-30 Grad gut, + wenn es kälter ist dann halt Jacke bzw. Softshell drüber.
Einzigster Nachteil wenn man oft an Dornengestrüpp vorbeifährt ( oder reinfällt !) , dabei habe ich mit schon ein kleines Loch eingeholt
Gekauft habe ich es bei 
http://www.stadt-land-fluss.biz/marken/mammut/mammut-cotopaxi-zip-pull-1.html
die liefern es frei Haus + Bei Vorkasse mit 8% Skonto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nofake1 (4. November 2010)

...äh sorry der link wurde nicht vollständig reinkopiert.
Ich versuche es nochmal:
http://www.stadt-land-fluss.biz/marken/mammut/mammut-cotopaxi-zip-pull-1.html


----------



## bobons (4. November 2010)

nofake1 schrieb:


> bringt den Scheiss von der Haut weg...



Wenn das mal kein Fake-Account ist...

Ich weiss es kann nervig sein für alte Hasen, aber bei http://www.outdoor-broker.de/ gibt es gerade wieder Funktionskleidung und Handschuhe.


----------



## cube.ltd (4. November 2010)

bobons schrieb:


> Ich weiss es kann nervig sein für alte Hasen,



Wieso schreibst Du das dann rein? zumal ein paar Zeilen weiter vorne bereits steht das es nervt. 
Und Schnäppchen = outdoorbroker glauben auch nur diejenigen welche für's Internet zu doof sind.


----------



## apoptygma (4. November 2010)

cube.ltd schrieb:


> Wieso schreibst Du das dann rein? zumal ein paar Zeilen weiter vorne bereits steht das es nervt.
> Und Schnäppchen = outdoorbroker glauben auch nur diejenigen welche für's Internet zu doof sind.




Der Umgang miteinander ist so schön hier. Die einen reglementieren die anderen, der Fred-Eröffner macht hier den Blockwart und ich habe bei outdoor-broker schon Schnäppchen geschossen.

Weitermachen Jungs!


----------



## cube.ltd (4. November 2010)

und die Frauen verstehen wieder mal gar nix *duckUndWech* ;-)


----------



## Mattulla (6. November 2010)

Nächste Woche Donnerstag gibt es bei ALDI Süd Multifunktionssportbrillen mit Wechselgläsern und der Möglichkeit zwischen Bügel und Band zu tauschen. Für den Preis werde ich wohl auf jeden Fall mal eine testen.

http://www.aldi-sued.de/de/html/offers/58_23045.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobons (6. November 2010)

Bei Lidl gibt es auch auch eine Sportbrille ab Montag: http://www.lidl.de/cps/rde/xchg/lidl_de/hs.xsl/index_19856.htm


----------



## pixelquantec (6. November 2010)

bobons schrieb:


> Bei Lidl gibt es auch auch eine Sportbrille ab Montag: http://www.lidl.de/cps/rde/xchg/lidl_de/hs.xsl/index_19856.htm


 
Mit sowas ähnlichem fare ich seit ein paar Jahren und die Qualität ist top. Die Skihandschuhe sind bei dem Preis fürs Winterbeiken auch interessant.


----------



## Spacer999 (6. November 2010)

Puh.. des is dann wohl Geschmackssache. Hab die gleiche mal Spaßeshalber mitgenommen und liegt seit dem rum.. m.M Schrott und nicht mal 4 wert  
Die von Aldi schaut bissl hochwertiger aus. Vorallem auch wegen dem Schaumstoff zur Abdichtung könnte cool sein.

http://www.zweirad-stadler.de/Fahrr...rtby=&marken=&vonSuche=&suchOption=&suchWert= Gonso Long Tight fürn Fuffie


----------



## vitaminc (6. November 2010)

Habe mir vor 2 Jahren auch eine LIDL-Sportbrille geholt. Taugt nix, aber wenigstens schmerzt der Verlust nicht so sehr, oder wenn man auffe Nase fliegt und Brille futsch ist.


----------



## Mattulla (7. November 2010)

Für alle, die sie letztes mal verpasst haben. Die Roeckl Winterhandschuhe gibt es wieder bei Outdoor-Broker.

http://www.outdoor-broker.de/index/roeckl-3103-753.html

Meine sind Freitag gekommen und ich bin bisher sehr zufrieden damit, auch wenn das aktuelle Wetter keinen ausgiebigen test zuließ.


----------



## AntaresH (7. November 2010)

also ich werde mir die Lidl Sportbrille mal anschauen...wenn se ok isch dann reicht mir die fürn Winter..brauch man net so aufpassen beim radeln...Brille erinnert mich ein bissle an die Cratoni..


----------



## Trompeten Paul (8. November 2010)

Hallo

Bei BOC gibt es FunktionsunterwÃ¤sche zum kleinen Preis. Kann leider noch nichts zur QualitÃ¤t sagen, aber sollen auch mit Windschutz sein. Na bei dem Preis kann man mal testen.

https://www.boc24.de/c/Herrenwaesche____18208_18118_18118

hoffe mal der Link funktioniert. Habe gleich beide lange Unterhemden von Bicycles bestellt und Conti SchlÃ¤uche fÃ¼r 3,39â¬ das StÃ¼ck.


----------



## Jonas-7596 (8. November 2010)

Hi,

bei Tchibo gibts im Moment Microfleece-Sturmhauben für 5.
Machen einen recht guten Eindruck, habe schon seit 2 Jahren nen Facewarmer von denen aus dem selben Material, hat sich bewährt.
Die Sturmhaube passt (zumindest bei mir) auch problemlos unter den Helm.


----------



## Euforias (9. November 2010)

Vaude Radjacke Dundee Zip-Off Women III Jacke ab 40,86E

http://www.terrific.de/Markensuche/...-Radjacke-Dundee-Zip-Off-Women-III-Jacke.html


----------



## trivette55 (9. November 2010)

Kann jemand etwas zu der Rückenprotektorweste von Lidl sagen? Taugt die was und wie siehts qualitätstechnisch aus? 

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snap4x (9. November 2010)

Fox Flux http://www.roseversand.de/bekleidun...elm-flux.html?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=17230
70â¬


----------



## miss-lydia (10. November 2010)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Der Umgang miteinander ist so schön hier. Die einen reglementieren die anderen, der Fred-Eröffner macht hier den Blockwart und ich habe bei outdoor-broker schon Schnäppchen geschossen.
> 
> Weitermachen Jungs!



Wieso Blockwart ?
Ich finde es besser wenn nicht diskutiert wird, dazu ist der Rest des Forums da, ich will schnäppchen lesen und kein gelaber 
Grüße Lydia

Zurück zum eigentlichen :Superwarme Skisocken, ideal für verfrohrene Ladys wie mich 
http://www.zweirad-stadler.de/Fahrr...rtby=&marken=&vonSuche=&suchOption=&suchWert=
9,90 Euro


----------



## Uplooser (10. November 2010)

Seh ich anders
Ich finds besser, wenn ich direkt zum post des schnapps die entsprechenden Erfahrungen und Meinungen lesen kann.


----------



## ben83 (10. November 2010)

Die Firma Kurbelix hat im moment Craft Funktionswäsche reduziert. Jetzt für die Temperaturen genau das richtige.

http://www.kurbelix.com/products/Fa...CREWNECK-LANGARM-GRL-SCHWARZ.html?cat=165822&


----------



## Mattulla (11. November 2010)

Platzangst Oryx Zipp Off Pants aktuell fÃ¼r 89,90 â¬ im Angebot im Platzangst-Shop

http://www.platzangst-shop.com/product_info.php/info/p953_zip-off-pants--quot-ORYX-quot-.html


----------



## smithi80 (11. November 2010)

five ten freerider fÃ¼r 70â¬ in verschiedenen GrÃ¶Ãen noch zu haben, mit 10â¬ Gutschein bei facebook dann nur 60â¬
http://www.roseversand.de/schuhe/sc...chuhe-fr.html?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=25063


----------



## Rikus (11. November 2010)

bei bike-discount haben Sie wieder ein paar Mavic Inferno Thermojacken reinbekommen - statt 200  für 139 :

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k753/a20352/inferno-jacke-bright-red.html?mfid=50

Derzeit alle Größen von S - XXL verfübar (je nach Größe mit weniger als 3 bzw. weniger als 10 verfügbar). Habe die Jacke vor kurzem selbst bei einem anderen Händler für den Preis bestellt. Zur aktuellen Jahreszeit sicherlich eine Überlegung wert...

Gruß
Rikus


----------



## Trail_Rider (13. November 2010)

trivette55 schrieb:


> Kann jemand etwas zu der Rückenprotektorweste von Lidl sagen? Taugt die was und wie siehts qualitätstechnisch aus?



Hi!

Leider kann ich dir keine Tipps geben, was die Weste von LIdl angeht - habe leider keine.

Da ich aber derzeit auf der Suche nach einem Rückenprotektor bin, würde ich mir das Lidl-Teil gerne mal ansehen.
Auf der Homepage finde ich den Protektor leider nicht, wann war dieser denn im Angebot? Hat jemand einen Link?

grüßle, Jaki


----------



## bobons (14. November 2010)

http://www.lidl-shop.de/de/Wintersport--Sauna/CRIVIT-SPORTS-Rueckenprotektorenweste

Müsste es auch noch im Laden geben, war ab letztem Montag (8.11.) im Angebot.

Übrigens die Aldi-Brille ist super, die Gläser beschlagen nicht und das Gestell ist flexibel sowie helmtauglich und macht den Eindruck als ob es vieles mitmacht. Die billige Lidl-Brille (sehr schlecht verarbeitet, es gab verschiedene mehr oder weniger stabile Modelle)war fast schon ausverkauft, die Aldi-Teile liegen noch zu Dutzenden im Laden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cklein (14. November 2010)

bobons schrieb:


> http://www.lidl-shop.de/de/Wintersport--Sauna/CRIVIT-SPORTS-Rueckenprotektorenweste
> 
> Müsste es auch noch im Laden geben, war ab letztem Montag (8.11.) im Angebot.
> 
> Übrigens die Aldi-Brille ist super, die Gläser beschlagen nicht und das Gestell ist flexibel sowie helmtauglich und macht den Eindruck als ob es vieles mitmacht. Die billige Lidl-Brille (sehr schlecht verarbeitet, es gab verschiedene mehr oder weniger stabile Modelle)war fast schon ausverkauft, die Aldi-Teile liegen noch zu Dutzenden im Laden.



Hab die Aldi-Brille Gestern bei Wind und Regen testen dürfen. Am ersten Anstieg hat die Brille sofort beschlagen!! 
Für mich ein absolutes NoGo im Wald und auf der Straße.
Fazit: dürft ihr euch selber ausmalen


----------



## andi55 (14. November 2010)

Mattulla schrieb:


> NÃ¤chste Woche Donnerstag gibt es bei ALDI SÃ¼d Multifunktionssportbrillen mit WechselglÃ¤sern und der MÃ¶glichkeit zwischen BÃ¼gel und Band zu tauschen. FÃ¼r den Preis werde ich wohl auf jeden Fall mal eine testen.
> 
> http://www.aldi-sued.de/de/html/offers/58_23045.htm



Hi!

Die gleiche Brille gab's vor knapp zwei Monaten bei Lidl unter der "Marke" Crivit. FÃ¼r 8â¬ ist die echt ok.

Mit Kopfband lÃ¤sst die sich aber nur mit dem Polster tragen, sonst drÃ¼ckt die am NasenrÃ¼cken. Zumindest bei mir.

Die orangen GlÃ¤ser sind (angeblich) mit einer Anti-Beschlag-Beschichtung. Die funktioniert aber nur, wenn man fÃ¤hrt und genug Zugluft da ist 

KÃ¶nnte mir vorstellen, dass die Brille auch als kleine Skibrille taugt.

Eine TÃ¶nungsstufe hÃ¤tte m.E. (zum Biken) gereicht. DafÃ¼r noch klare GlÃ¤ser reingepackt, und gut is'.
Ok, wie es dann im alpinen einsatz aussieht sei mal dahin gestellt.


Unterm Strich: Daumen hoch!
 Klar gibt es leichtere Brillen und welche, die evtl. besser vor Zugluft schÃ¼tzen (wobei da ja immer auch die eigene Gesichtsform 'ne Rolle spielt), aber nicht fÃ¼r das Geld.

FÃ¼r Markenfetischisten: Das Logo am BÃ¼gel kann man rel. leicht abkratzen, womit die Billig-Herkunft nicht sofort ersichtlich ist

Angenehmen Sonntag noch,

GO OUT AND RIDE!


----------



## vitaminc (14. November 2010)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Fox Flux http://www.roseversand.de/bekleidun...elm-flux.html?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=17230
> 70â¬



Oder:
*FOX Flux* MTB-Helm Mod. 2010               
GrÃ¶Ãe S/M (55-58cm) desert camo
GrÃ¶Ãe XS/S (50-54cm) desert camo
fÃ¼r *59,90â¬*


http://www4.hibike.de/produkt/7cd1ee7d74d5f5d199dcea9dbb194135/FOX%20Flux%20MTB-Helm%20Mod.%202010.html


----------



## Trail_Rider (14. November 2010)

bobons schrieb:


> http://www.lidl-shop.de/de/Wintersport--Sauna/CRIVIT-SPORTS-Rueckenprotektorenweste
> 
> Müsste es auch noch im Laden geben, war ab letztem Montag (8.11.) im Angebot.



okay, vielen Dank für den Link, werde dann Morgen mal beim Lidl vorbeischauen.

Habe aber gestern noch einen eventuell interessanteren Rückenprotector in einer Werbebeilage von Penny gesehen. Ab 15.11.10 erhältlich.

So wie ich das verstanden habe, ist das wohl einer mit diesen SaS-Tec Protektoren, könnte also vermutlich besser sein als der vom Lidl?

Meint iht diese beiden Protectoren kann man sowohl fürs Snowboarden(sollte gehen, da ja explizit in der Winter-Werbung) als auch fürs Biken verwenden?

grüße, Jaki


----------



## bobons (14. November 2010)

Was Du damit machst bleibt Dir überlassen, ich sehe keinen Grund warum man die Teile nicht auch zum Inlinen oder Rugby anziehen könnte.
Das Teil bei Penny scheint überteuert zu sein (vorausgesetzt es ist dasselbe Modell): http://cgi.ebay.de/MAUI-SPORTS-Gr-M-Rueckenprotektor-Gr-M-186-cm-/120645787934


----------



## Snap4x (14. November 2010)

Mal wieder unseren bekannten Schnäppchen-Profi:
http://www.outdoor-broker.de/?newsletter=2010/cannondale-bibtight-caffeinepant


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven_Kiel (14. November 2010)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Mal wieder unseren bekannten Schnäppchen-Profi:
> http://www.outdoor-broker.de/?newsletter=2010/cannondale-bibtight-caffeinepant



Finde ich jetzt nicht wirklich ein Schnäppchen..80.

Alternativ für knapp 30..gute Rezensionen..
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B000O1H7HY/ref=pd_lpo_k2_dp_sr_1?pf_rd_p=471061493&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=B000MRR8CY&pf_rd_m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_r=0JGRV9K9ZS49A7167YY2"]Zip-Off Trekking Pants, viele Farben & Größen: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]


----------



## Ulmi (14. November 2010)

Gestern drübergestolpert und gleich gekauft

http://www.fahrrad.de/bekleidung/ra...09.html?c=12&_cid=22_-1_162_181_184_233409_0_[REF]

allerdings nicht bei Fahrrad.de sondern bei 

http://www.radsport-reyhle.de/shop/index.php

Hosen und andere Kleidungsstücke waren ausgezeichnet mit 98,50 UvP, 
Schild drüber alle Restposten 25,00 Euro!!! 
Am Ständer hingen noch so 5-6 Hosen diverse Jacken etc. 

Denke anrufen kann sich lohnen, oder falls jemand in der Nähe wohnt..vorbeifahren, leider sind die Restposten nicht auf der Homepage.


----------



## Euforias (16. November 2010)

Cannondale - Rad Handschuhe
Softshell mit Windschutz und Gelpolsterung. Mittlere Dicke.

23,00  statt UVP: 40,00  


http://www.outdoor-broker.de/bike/cannondale-windfront-glove.html


GORE BIKE WEAR
Cosmo Plus WINDSTOPPER® Soft Shell Jacke camouflage
139,95  

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a40031/cosmo-plus-windstopper-soft-shell-jacke-camouflage.html


----------



## Bebop (17. November 2010)

ich weiß nicht, ob das 100%tig aufs bike passt aber hier *mammut ultimate* jacken für 139!

http://cgi.ebay.de/MAMMUT-ULTIMATE-...port_Alle_Sportbekleidung&hash=item255efa0924


----------



## vitaminc (17. November 2010)

adidas TRAIL 3-in-1 GTX
   Alter Preis: 339,95 EUR 
Jetzt: 169,95 EUR

http://www.sportscheck.com/adidas-Jacke-Maenner/shop-de_dpic_an432572


----------



## Laphroaig10 (19. November 2010)

Gonso Shorts Texas ab 37,88
[ame=http://www.amazon.de/GONSO-Herren-Bike-Shorts-Texas-black/dp/B00264VG2O/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=sports&qid=1290130955&sr=8-1]Amazon.de[/ame]


----------



## Euforias (19. November 2010)

Vaude Bikehose Arbon Women Zipp-Off Gr. 40    34,90Euro

http://cgi.ebay.de/VAUDE-Arbon-ZP-P...port_Alle_Sportbekleidung&hash=item41546ead41


----------



## Bob_The_Dog (20. November 2010)

Platzangst zip off pants "ORYX"

für 89,90 statt 139,-

http://www.platzangst-shop.com/prod...-quot-.html/XTCsid/rn68br3kbl1mb1augp1oo3bd81


----------



## Panscher (20. November 2010)

schade das es die ORYX nur in blau gibt zu dem top preis!


----------



## nosaint77 (22. November 2010)

Craft Zero Extrem Unterhemd langarm und Craft Zero Extreme Unterhose lang für je 55 Euro (Versandkostenfrei). Ergoogelten Gutscheincode "WP3955GT" verwenden und nochmal 10 Euro sparen (gilt leider erst ab 60 Euro).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ergowolf (24. November 2010)

www.radhaus-winterlingen.de

wer in der Nähe wohnt unbedingt vorbeischauen. Viele Radbekleidungsartikel, Hosen, Jacken,Trikots und Überschuhe von Gore, Sugoi, FOX und Co. 50% Rabatt!!!

Ansonsten einfach mal anrufen!

Haben jetzt auch Five Ten Schuhe neu im Sortiment!


----------



## Steve Style (25. November 2010)

Bei Hibike gibt es wieder einen Weihnachts-Newsletter mit einigen interessanten Klamotten-/Rucksäcke-/etc.-Angeboten. Habe schon zugeschlagen.

http://newsletter1.hibike.com/d/HY48MPS8DXB2212B/91541/Weihnachts-Newsletter.html


----------



## Kruko (27. November 2010)

Bei www.wiggle.co.uk gibt es bis Montag bis zu 20 % auf den Listenpreis. Die Gutschein-Codes sind:

xmas-15 (-15 % bei Bestellwert über 50GBP)
xmas-20 (-20% bei Bestellwert über 100 GBP)

Zum Beispiel kann  man bei Northwave-Schuhen das eine oder andere Schnäppchen machen.

Northwave Celsius GTX. z. B. ca. 125 Euro
Northwave Celsius Arctic GTX z. B. ca. 145 Euro


----------



## Dreh (27. November 2010)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Bei www.wiggle.co.uk gibt es bis Montag bis zu 20 % auf den Listenpreis. Die Gutschein-Codes sind:
> 
> xmas-10 (-10 % bei Bestellwert Ã¼ber 50GBP)
> xmas-20 (-20% bei Bestellwert Ã¼ber 100 GBP)
> ...



Kann es sein, dass du xmas-15 mit 15% Nachlass ab 50GBP meinst? so stehts jedenfalls auf der Startseite bei denen
-ansonsten danke fÃ¼r den Hinweis...284â¬ fÃ¼r den Hoops-LRS...wenn die Naben doch nur in Farbe erhÃ¤ltlich wÃ¤ren


----------



## Kruko (27. November 2010)

Dreh schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass du xmas-15 mit 15% Nachlass ab 50GBP meinst? so stehts jedenfalls auf der Startseite bei denen
> -ansonsten danke fÃ¼r den Hinweis...284â¬ fÃ¼r den Hoops-LRS...wenn die Naben doch nur in Farbe erhÃ¤ltlich wÃ¤ren



ist berichtigt. Danke fÃ¼r den Hinweis

Und wo wir dabei sind. CRC gibt auch bis Montag 10 % auf alles.


----------



## Chaser84 (27. November 2010)

Mavic Echappe für 169,-
Mavic Inferno für 130,-

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/m50/k753/liste.html?ft=1&od=2d


----------



## bobons (28. November 2010)

Rudy Project FREEON silver velvet / racing red Brille für 60 Euro


----------



## <NoFear> (28. November 2010)

FR-Handschuhe ATTACK  für 25

http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/fr-handschuhe-attack


----------



## Canyon-Paul (28. November 2010)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> FR-Handschuhe ATTACK  für 25
> 
> http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/fr-handschuhe-attack



Bei Hibike gibt es sie für 20 Euro. Zwar nicht mehr alle Größen, sind aber bequem, meine sind vor 3 Tagen gekommen:

http://www3.hibike.de/shop/product/...7dbdc/FOX-Attack-MTB-Handschuhe-Mod-2010.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAKAY (28. November 2010)

ich zahl nie über 20  für handschuhe


----------



## bobons (28. November 2010)

Noch ein Handschuhtipp, habe sie nach 10 Tagen Lieferzeit gestern erhalten: 
No Fear Quartz Gloves 2009 ab 12 Euro inkl. Versand

Ich habe das Modell in M und weiss bestellt und das 2010er in M und grau/weiss erhalten, sieht gut aus und passt bei 24 cm Handumfang sehr enganliegend.
FÃ¼r CC im Winter vollkommen ausreichend.



> ich zahl nie Ã¼ber 20 â¬ fÃ¼r handschuhe



Danke fÃ¼r diese Ã¼beraus sinnvolle die Allgemeinheit betreffende Information!


----------



## austriacarp (28. November 2010)

O Neal Ractor meiner Meinung nach ein Top Hanschuh 2 Saisonen Duereinsatz und ständig in der Waschmaschine haben ihn nichts anhaben können und dann noch zu diesen Preis.http://www.actionsports.de/de/Bekleidung/Handschuhe/ONeal-Reactor-Glove-schwarz::17793.html


----------



## DAKAY (29. November 2010)

bobons schrieb:


> Danke für diese überaus sinnvolle die Allgemeinheit betreffende Information!



25 für Handschuhe ist meiner Meinung nach halt kein Schnäppchen,
hier zb. gibt es X Handschuhe die billiger sind: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Categories.aspx?CategoryID=1543&SortBy=Price
und momentan noch -10%


----------



## austriacarp (30. November 2010)

Billig schon aber die meisten in S und XS


----------



## Euforias (2. Dezember 2010)

Vaude Regenjacke Spray Event Lady Rot Gr 36,38 99Euro

http://www.zweirad-stadler.de/Fahrr...&marken=Vaude&vonSuche=&suchOption=&suchWert=


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ansgar1 (3. Dezember 2010)

Nachdem die reduierte Merino UnterwÃ¤sche bei fliegfix fast ausverkauft ist, habe ich beim ARA Werksverkauf in LÃ¼nen Merino Pullis (mit und ohne Rollkragen) von 29 bis 39â¬ gesehen, gekauft und ausprobiert.. Die haben zwar keine FlachnÃ¤hte, sind aber sauwarm und mit den merinotypischen Eigenschaften ausgestattet


----------



## apoptygma (3. Dezember 2010)

Euforias schrieb:


> Vaude Regenjacke Spray Event Lady Rot Gr 36,38 99Euro
> 
> http://www.zweirad-stadler.de/Fahrr...&marken=Vaude&vonSuche=&suchOption=&suchWert=



Kleiner Tip: Die Jacken fallen extrem klein aus. Ich selbst habe in Jacken zwischen S und M (also 36/38 je nach Schnitt) Die Spray musste ich in 40 nehmen. Also vorsicht


----------



## austriacarp (4. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe mir auch ein Dynamics Radshirt in XXL bei Stadler bestellt das passt meiner Tochter mit 11 Jahren und 45 kg.


----------



## xTr3Me (4. Dezember 2010)

Puh also das ist wirklich extrem 
Habe eines in L von Dynamics und das fällt wie M aus. Also ziemlich eng anliegend, aber geht schon..


----------



## single-malts (5. Dezember 2010)

Nur heute (Sonntag 5.12.) 189,- für die Gore Alp X III statt 259,-


----------



## mv444 (6. Dezember 2010)

Nur heute
http://www.craft-sports.de/herren/k...tml?newsletter=craft/2010/12/31/siberianglove

habe die selber schon ...sind die besten die ich je hatte..
cio ma


----------



## xTr3Me (6. Dezember 2010)

maximal in S verfügbar.. wem bringt das was?


----------



## bobons (6. Dezember 2010)

Ich weiss es, ich weiss es:

Frauen, Kindern und Jugendlichen sowie Männern mit kleinen Händen!

Was habe ich gewonnen?

Stell Dich nicht so an, man muss nicht alles kommentieren, holst halt die hier in XXXL: Gore Tool IV

Farbe hässlich, aber die Handschuhe sind richtig gut.


----------



## Kruko (6. Dezember 2010)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> maximal in S verfügbar.. wem bringt das was?



Heute morgen waren alle Größen verfügbar. Die gängigen Größen gingen wohl weg wie warme Semmeln. Beim Bestellvorgang war mein Größe schließlich auch ausverkauft. Für alle die noch welche in Größe L suchen:

http://www.alwaysriding.co.uk/index...cts_id=261&cPath=146_113&go_read=1#BPRWrapper

Versand ist dort heute selbst nach Deutschland ab 20 GBP kostenlos. Ich will hoffen, dass da was kommt.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (7. Dezember 2010)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Heute morgen waren alle Größen verfügbar. Die gängigen Größen gingen wohl weg wie warme Semmeln. Beim Bestellvorgang war mein Größe schließlich auch ausverkauft. Für alle die noch welche in Größe L suchen:
> 
> http://www.alwaysriding.co.uk/index...cts_id=261&cPath=146_113&go_read=1#BPRWrapper
> 
> Versand ist dort heute selbst nach Deutschland ab 20 GBP kostenlos. Ich will hoffen, dass da was kommt.



Schöner Tip aber leider ist "Shipping" mittlerweile 7,15...also 41,25

Alternative mit Primaloft für halbes Geld:
e.s. Winterhandschuhe Ice Extreme

http://www.engelbert-strauss.de/sho...&sid=967634d8e88645fbb381344ee83e4fbf94b277a0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rolf (7. Dezember 2010)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> SchÃ¶ner Tip aber leider ist "Shipping" mittlerweile 7,15â¬...also 41,25



Gestern lieÃen sich die VersandKosten noch mit dem GutscheinCode *DECEMBERSHIP* sparen...

EDIT: ich habe aber die bestellt (gabs bei AlwayRinding nicht mehr in L): http://www.fabial.de//p3918-thermal-split-finger-glove-black-red.kaufen.html


----------



## KONI-DU (7. Dezember 2010)

geht heute auch noch. Kommt per Popup ;-)


----------



## Sven_Kiel (7. Dezember 2010)

KONI-DU schrieb:


> geht heute auch noch. Kommt per Popup ;-)





Rolf schrieb:


> Gestern ließen sich die VersandKosten noch mit dem GutscheinCode *DECEMBERSHIP* sparen..



Danke, mein Blocker war schuld ...habs soeben bestellt. Bin gespannt ob mittlerweile doch wieder lieferbar.


----------



## Ergowolf (8. Dezember 2010)

Habe mir gestern einen Maloja Fleecepulli statt 79,00Euro für 39,50Euro im Radhaus in Winterlingen geangelt!!
Die haben da zwei große Bekleidungsständer mit auf 50% reduzierter Radbekleidung, bzw. Freizeitbekleidung von Maloja, Gore-Bike-Wear (schade das ich schon eine Paclite Überhose habe...), Pearl Izumi, FOX, Sugoi und andere Hersteller in den gängigen Größen!! 
Und gegen kalte und nasse Füße dann auch noch Sugoi und Goretex-Überschuhe in einer Kiste mit der Aufschrift...50%!!!
Zwar nicht auf der Homepage zu finden, aber vorbeischauen oder einfach mal anrufen wenn man was bestimmtes sucht ist es allemal wert!!
www.radhaus-winterlingen.de

Evt. findet man dann auch noch mehr Aktuelle (zum normalen Preis) richtig gute Sachen (eiweih das Konto)...Hatten zwar den Baron von Five-ten noch nicht da (ist aber bestellt) aber dafür die Minaar, Sam Hill und den Freerider...glaube der Trend geht zum Zweit- und Drittschuh...

In nächster zeit solls dann richtig Prozente für die Auslaufmodelle bei den Bikes (2010/2009er) geben...

Bin ab und an mal oben und wenn jemand was bestimmts sucht kann ich ja mal stöbern (wusste gar nicht das Klamottenkauf so´n Spass macht).


----------



## tmac111 (9. Dezember 2010)

*Bike-Mailorder*
Donnerstag gibt's Taschengeld! 
EUR 5,00 geschenkt für Deine Bestellung am Donnerstag 09.12.2010!
Unabhängig vom Bestellwert...
Gutscheincode: "Taschengeld" (ohne Anführungszeichen)


----------



## Egika (9. Dezember 2010)

Shimano Schuh SH-MT52
für 55,- statt 110,-
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a12616/sh-mt52-mtb-multi-sport-off-road-schuh-schwarz.html


----------



## Hongkong (9. Dezember 2010)

Billiger wird der *SH-MT52 *für Füße bis 39. (40 Euro)
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k680/a36063/sh-mt52-mtb-multi-sport-off-road-schuh-schwarz.html

Ich habe ihn jetzt hier gekauft, da hier zum gleichen Preis inkl. Versand 
http://www.actionsports.de/de/Bekle...o-SH-MT52-MTB-Schuh::20778.html?refID=froogle

Auch günstig für die Jahreszeit fand ich die Gore Alp X Handschuhe

http://www.actionsports.de/de/Bekle...indstopper-Handschuhe-schwarz-rot::30036.html


----------



## Siggi81 (9. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe die Tage hier 

http://www.bike-it-easy.de/index.php?id=12

eins von den vielen Schnäppchen geschossen die dort aufgeführt sind.
Shimano MP66 Schuhe für gerade mal 40 Euro, natürlich neu.

http://www.bike-it-easy.de/index.php?id=52&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=375&tx_ttnews[backPid]=12&cHash=372b69b49c136c29fe1960402027dcf6

Wenn man irgendwas aus dem Laden haben möchte, einfach nur eine Email schreiben und er Herr Steg kümmert sich um alles.
So netten und unkomplizierten Kontakt hatte ich bei noch KEINEM Versandhaus im Netz.


----------



## mibau (10. Dezember 2010)

Panscher schrieb:


> schade das es die ORYX nur in blau gibt zu dem top preis!




jetzt gibt es sie auch wieder in schwarz, am mittwoch noch bestellt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pommes5 (11. Dezember 2010)

Aber nur in M


----------



## xTr3Me (11. Dezember 2010)

Hab gestern abend noch eine in L ergattert. Bin mir aber noch nicht sicher ob ich sie behalte, erstmal anprobieren und sehen 
Kann dir anbieten sie dir zu verkaufen wenn sie mir nicht passt.


----------



## jokomen (11. Dezember 2010)

Im Adventskalender heute bei H&S

Cosmo WINDSTOPPER® Soft Shell Jacke schwarz 139,95 


----------



## Trek-970 (12. Dezember 2010)

Rucksack
The North Face, Typ Terra 30
UVP. 110, gekauft für 77 in Outlet Roermond 
Gruß Trek


----------



## borisw (13. Dezember 2010)

Bei Sportscheck:

http://www.sportscheck.com/Uvex-Brillenset/shop-de_dpic_an521232?CategoryName=sh13112111

Gruß
Boris


----------



## 6erRudl (14. Dezember 2010)

und bei Aldi gibts Schweinefleisch im Angebot - Sorry!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Feierkater (14. Dezember 2010)

6erRudl schrieb:


> und bei Aldi gibts Schweinefleisch im Angebot - Sorry!?



Musst dich nicht Entschuldigen, aber bitte dann noch verlinken und Preis pro kg mit angeben.

Danke


----------



## bobons (14. Dezember 2010)

Was sollte das eigentlich, wolltest Du wissen wie lange es dauert bis die Werbung gelöscht wird?

Schnäppchen:Langarmtrikot Bi-Bike MicroTex weiss-blau noch in S, M, L für 18,99 Euro


----------



## autohomer (14. Dezember 2010)

Heute im Angebot....denke mal ist ein Schnäppchen also kann nur sagen8habe dort schon mal was bestellt)super schnelle Lieferung



http://www.fahrrad.de/bekleidung/fahrradschuhe/vaude-basin-rc-black-mountainbikeschuh/224532.html


----------



## Euforias (15. Dezember 2010)

Thermojacke, 3-farbig, JX Insulation Kollektion Bienne - M -  nachtblau    	50,00 EUR 	

http://www.bike-x-perts.com/product...49121?osCsid=191af79b79895619482442c878602650


----------



## Hongkong (15. Dezember 2010)

CRAFT 190983  Allround Extreme Crewneck (4/S,6/L,8/XXL) : 29,95
http://www.craft-sports.de/sale/kat...-extreme-crewneck-silver-calida-1.html?pgNr=1

versandkostenfrei
Bei Bestellung der Newsletter gibt es einen 5 Euro Gutschein
http://www.craft-sports.de/index.php?sid=c1926300ee6dc2dec2cbbf59fe64a9ec&&cl=newsletter

-------
Der Vollständigkeit halber, Radhose von Oakley: 38,96 aus England
http://www.mandmdirect.de/products-Oakley-Mens-Rotor-Mountain-Bike-Short-Sheet-Metal_OK702.htm

http://www.mandmdirect.de/ProductList.aspx?Search=Oakley

5 Euro Versandkosten
MDZ9 :20% (vermutlich ohne Mindestbestellwert)


----------



## Flo-B (15. Dezember 2010)

Bei Amazon sind POC Artikel im Angebot. 

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/POC-Erwachsenen-Protektor-Black-20350_2/dp/B003EV6YWA/ref=sr_1_27?ie=UTF8&qid=1292414563&sr=8-27"]POC Bone VPD Leg von 104,99 auf 61,42 reduziert. [/ame]

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/POC-Erwachsenen-Protektor-Black-20360_2/dp/B003EV6YWU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=sports&qid=1292414998&sr=8-1"]POC Bone Arm von 69,99 auf 	34,65 - 40,94 reduziert. [/ame]


Weitere POC Artikel wie Handschuhe und Trikos sind ebenfalls reduziert.


----------



## Hongkong (17. Dezember 2010)

Allround Crewneck Longsleeve im Adventskalender heute für 24,95
(-5 Euro mit Newsletterbestellung)

http://www.craft-sports.de/herren/k...craft-194004allroundcrewneck-longsleeve.html/

(Wenn es für Langlauf langt, sollte es ja auch fürs Bike geeignet sein -
die Craft-Bezeichnungen sind schon sehr vielfältig)


----------



## lilu24 (17. Dezember 2010)

Der Adventskalnder bei Trikotexpress ist auch einen gute Sache. gestern gab es ne lange Hose für den Hlaben Preis und heute sind es Langarm Trikots:

http://www.trikotexpress.de/Weihnachtskalender/?


----------



## ansgar1 (17. Dezember 2010)

Hongkong schrieb:


> (Wenn es für Langlauf langt, sollte es ja auch fürs Bike geeignet sein -
> die Craft-Bezeichnungen sind schon sehr vielfältig)



Habe ich mir bei meinen Craft Langlauf Handschuhen (warm&atmungsaktiv)auch gedacht, eignen sich aber in keinster Weise, da nicht ausreichend winddicht-> saukalt


----------



## DomXC (17. Dezember 2010)

- sorry, falscher Tread -


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Euforias (18. Dezember 2010)

Shimano SH-AM50 All-Mountain- / Enduro-Schuh Größe 39
39,95 


http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a7...uro-schuh.html?uin=limvq7jhri91pa03kdgnjtd9v7


----------



## Scholzi (23. Dezember 2010)

*Northwave Celsius GTX Winter boots 2011  *
129.- anstatt UVP 169,95 bei www.chainreactioncycles.com
Kann den web shop uneingeschränkt empfehlen, nach 1 Woche waren die Schuhe da. Tel. Nachfrage wurde sofort und kompetent beantwortet. Also null Problemo trotz Lieferung aus Nordirland.

Gruß
Reiner


----------



## Bernhard3 (27. Dezember 2010)

Shimano SH MT 21 Mountain Touringschuh nur Gr. 38 für 15Euro
http://www4.hibike.de/shop/product/...-MT21-Mountain-Touringschuhe-Gr-38-braun.html
MfG Bernhard


----------



## Deleted 173968 (28. Dezember 2010)

*SH-RW80* fÃ¼r *unter â¬ 130,-* incl. Versand:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Shimano-RW80-Cyc...g_Goods_Athletic_Shoes_ET&hash=item230b9a053e

Ich hatte mir Anfang November ein Paar bestellt. Bei mir war der Euro noch etwas stÃ¤rker (oder PayPal rechnet anders um) so das ich nur â¬ 112,- incl. bezahlt habe. Zollfrei da aus England. Zahlung PayPal. ZuverlÃ¤ssige Abwicklung.

Zwischen Bezahlung und Erhalt der Schuhe sind rd. 2 Wochen vergangen.

  ​


----------



## Gletchi (31. Dezember 2010)

Letzte Woche bestellt:

Vaude Parkride Softshell Jacket 99,-+ 5 %Skonto
http://www.zweirad-stadler.de/Fahrr...ken=&vonSuche=1&suchOption=&suchWert=parkride

Vaude Northshore 20 L 59,- + 5 % Skonto
http://www.zweirad-stadler.de/Fahrr...n=&vonSuche=1&suchOption=&suchWert=northshore


----------



## Gletchi (31. Dezember 2010)

VAUDE Men's Parkride Shirt  47.87 inkl. Versand und Skonto
http://www.camping-papst.de/vaude-parkride-shirt.html

grad bestellt um die Parkride Reihe zu vervollständigen, weil bin sehr zufrieden mit Style, Komfort,Schnitt, Material..

VAUDE Men's Mount Shirt in schwarz und L 38,43,- inkl all
http://www.outdoorsports24.com/SONDERANGEBOTE/Vaude-Mens-MOUNT-SHIRT-Funktionsshirt--360.html

ausserdem kann ich die   Vaude Ride Jacket II Windjacke wärmstens empfehlen, hab die schon hier in schwarz,superstylisch und bequem, sehr elastisch, hohe Materialqualität ,Kategorie: Lieblingsjacke  79,90,-
http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;product=15402;page=3;menu=1100,1121;mid=184;pgc=0


----------



## bobons (4. Januar 2011)

Vaude Basin RC black Mountainbikeschuh *noch* in allen Größen für 39,99 Euro. Gibt es gerade bei vielen Anbietern im Abverkauf zu diesem Preis.


----------



## Bebop (5. Januar 2011)

hier noch ein paar angebote...

http://www.fahrrad.de/aktion/heisse-preise.html


----------



## Chaser84 (5. Januar 2011)

Mavic Inferno fÃ¼r 119,- â¬ !!!

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a20352/inferno-jacke-bright-red.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raze (6. Januar 2011)

Chaser84 schrieb:


> Mavic Inferno für 119,-  !!!
> 
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a20352/inferno-jacke-bright-red.html



Hallo,

wenn ich draufklicke kostet die Jacke 130.- 

Viele Grüße raze


----------



## xTr3Me (6. Januar 2011)

jo wurde wieder erhöht


----------



## PfohlbachOst (7. Januar 2011)

Sixsixone Comp white Fullface-Helm
statt 69 â¬ nur 39,99 â¬







auf http://www.bikeunit.de/bekleidung/f...0.html?c=3&_cid=23_1_1_6295_6296_6302_225570_[REF]


----------



## MEGATEC (8. Januar 2011)

DEUTER - Rucksack Cross Air EXP
Volumen: 18+4l, Gewicht: 1100g 

49,99 statt 69,99

https://www.boc24.de/webapp/wcs/sto...QrsiseJjrE54Ay9ygUdK323&ddkey=https:ClickInfo


----------



## 124penoepel (9. Januar 2011)

Marmot Minimalist Jacke mit Gore Paclite Membran für 120,- statt 200,-

http://www.larca.de/shop_sparfestival_nl1101/17/1


----------



## brmpfl (10. Januar 2011)

MEGATEC schrieb:


> DEUTER - Rucksack Cross Air EXP
> Volumen: 18+4l, Gewicht: 1100g
> 
> 49,99 statt 69,99



40,00, 44,99


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MEGATEC (10. Januar 2011)

brmpfl schrieb:


> 40,00, 44,99



Hab grad den LARCA Newsletter bekommen - es geht scheinbar noch billiger beim DEUTER - Rucksack Cross Air EXP :
http://www.larca.de/shop_sparfestival_nl1101/22/1


----------



## Enrgy (10. Januar 2011)

MEGATEC schrieb:


> Hab grad den LARCA Newsletter bekommen...



AGB Auszug:
"Als neuer Kunde gilt, wer in den letzten drei Jahren nicht bei LARCA bestellt hat. Der Mindestbestellwert beträgt 40,00 "


----------



## bobe (22. Januar 2011)

[ame="http://www.amazon.co.uk/Gore-Vista-WindStopper-Long-Tight/dp/B0049LBFI2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=A2SGW2Q792QCL2&qid=1295712674&sr=1-1&searchContext=B0049LBFI2,B002LG3EAO,B00446842W,B003YYT42O,B003JE932A,B002PU9T8C"]Gore Bike Wear Vista Windstopper Tights[/ame]


keine Ahnung ob gepolstert oder nicht...

39 Pfund + 15 Pfund Versandkosten

ca. 67 Euro inkl. Versand nach DE (UVP in DE 109 / 119 Euro, Straßenpreis 99 Euro ???)


----------



## Chaser84 (22. Januar 2011)

Heute wieder Mavic Inferno fÃ¼r 119,- â¬

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a20352/inferno-jacke-bright-red.html


----------



## eHarzer (27. Januar 2011)

Mainstream MSX Hosen

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/m438/k1098/mainstream-msx.html?od=&ft=1


----------



## Eike. (27. Januar 2011)

Verlosungen sind sicher keine Schnäppchen.


----------



## austriacarp (27. Januar 2011)

Uvex Crow 54,90
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k314/a9685/crow-pro-sportbrille-weiss-kauftipp.html


----------



## damage0099 (27. Januar 2011)

austriacarp schrieb:


> Uvex Crow 54,90
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k314/a9685/crow-pro-sportbrille-weiss-kauftipp.html



sry, daß ich kein Schnäppchen habe, aber:

Die Crow-pro kann ich nicht empfehlen.
Wer öfters die Gläser wechselt, sollte gleich ne Hand voll Ersatznasenpads dazubestellen, die gehen sehr leicht und leider auch oft kaputt


----------



## austriacarp (27. Januar 2011)

Nasenpad ging mir auch schon kaputt aber ansonst ist die Brille top. Nasenpads und Ersatzgläser gibt es bei Intersport. Nasenpads bekam ich gratis und Gläser gibt es für 16 habe ich sonst nirgends um diesen Preis gefunden.


----------



## mistgabel (27. Januar 2011)

jau,
 gibt es auch sonst nirgends für den Preis.
Ist ein Top Angebot. Musste ich leider schon 
einige Male drauf zurückkommen!!!


Vielleicht frag ich mal ob die mich sponsern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (28. Januar 2011)

Protective Damen Winterjersey Mia, GrÃ¶Ãen 36-40 fÃ¼r 19,90â¬ bei Actionsports.


----------



## Easy (3. Februar 2011)

Bei Outdoorbroker gibt es heute ein schickes Merino-Langarmshirt von Sugoi

http://www.outdoor-broker.de/bike2/sugoi-wallaroo290-jersey.html


----------



## Sera (9. Februar 2011)

edit: doch keins :/


----------



## Egika (9. Februar 2011)

Sera schrieb:


> Bei Pearl gibt es (kostenlos) beheizbare Schusohlen. Versandkosten von ~5 Euro kommen jedoch hinzu.
> http://www.pearl.de/a-GRA18220-8909.shtml
> Für den Preis sicher interessant zum Testen. Chemische Fußwärmer kosten ja auch 2-5 Euro und halten vermutlich nicht ganz so lange



"Benötigt jeweils einen 9V-Block" 
Da in den Dingern keine Energie gespeichert ist, absolut total rausgeschmissenes (Versandkosten-)Geld!


----------



## DFG (9. Februar 2011)

Bei Globetrotter sind Hosen von Gore Bike Waer reduziert.


----------



## fairplay911 (9. Februar 2011)

Egika schrieb:


> "Benötigt jeweils einen 9V-Block"
> Da in den Dingern keine Energie gespeichert ist, absolut total rausgeschmissenes (Versandkosten-)Geld!



und man muss mind. was für 15  bestellen um überhaupt was geliefert zu bekommen


----------



## Sera (9. Februar 2011)

fairplay911 schrieb:


> und man muss mind. was für 15  bestellen um überhaupt was geliefert zu bekommen



Okay, das hatte ich so nicht gelesen gehabt, dann tut es mir leid



> "Benötigt jeweils einen 9V-Block"
> Da in den Dingern keine Energie gespeichert ist, absolut total rausgeschmissenes (Versandkosten-)Geld!



hmkay, auch das habe ich so nicht bedacht...


----------



## pixelquantec (9. Februar 2011)

Dann das dazubestellen: http://www.pearl.de/a-PX3634-5238.shtml
Kennt jemand jemanden, der jemanden kennt, der jemanden kennt der so ein Ding hat. Ist doch sicher Schrott?


----------



## ansgar1 (10. Februar 2011)

http://www.pearl.de/a-NC5043-5410.shtml?query=solarlampe+bewegungsmelder
Nö, aber das Ding habe ich. Bin kurz davor, es an mein Fahrrad zu bauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chem (11. Februar 2011)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> Dann das dazubestellen: http://www.pearl.de/a-PX3634-5238.shtml
> Kennt jemand jemanden, der jemanden kennt, der jemanden kennt der so ein Ding hat. Ist doch sicher Schrott?


eine viel teurere wurde in der mountainbike getestet und hat da sehr schlecht abgeschnitten. die Bildqualität soll grauenhaft sein.


----------



## pixelquantec (11. Februar 2011)

War ja eigentlich klar.


----------



## svenji94 (11. Februar 2011)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> Dann das dazubestellen: http://www.pearl.de/a-PX3634-5238.shtml
> Kennt jemand jemanden, der jemanden kennt, der jemanden kennt der so ein Ding hat. Ist doch sicher Schrott?


 
Hast du den Sinn dieses Freds nicht verstanden oder spammst du mit Absicht hier rein?  

Zitat:
"AW: Kleidungs Schnäppchen : hier gibt es sie.."

Fällt dir was auf?


----------



## 124penoepel (12. Februar 2011)

Gore Bike Wear Alpx Paclite Regenhose für 129,-

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a27664/alp-x-gt-hose-schwarz.html


----------



## kitor (12. Februar 2011)

Mal wieder die Mavic Inferno für 124,-!

Schon bestellt!

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a2...right-red.html?uin=4569kfuhgggcr91sg1lct9bq52


----------



## Spacer999 (12. Februar 2011)

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...ack-MTB-Short-ULTRA-Sitzpolster-Mod-2010.html

Fox Attack, mit dem Newslettercoupon fÃ¼r 40,-â¬ anstatt 125,-!

Leider nur noch RestgrÃ¶Ãen, hab mir grad ne 36 bestellt 

GruÃ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dreh (12. Februar 2011)

Spacer999 schrieb:


> http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...ack-MTB-Short-ULTRA-Sitzpolster-Mod-2010.html
> 
> Fox Attack, mit dem Newslettercoupon für 40,- anstatt 125,-!
> 
> ...



Hast du mal einen Link zu diesem Coupon?
Und wie ist das mit den Größen bei der Hose..sind das Frauengrößen?
Dann müsste die 38 etwa einer M/48 entsprechen, oder?


----------



## Eike. (12. Februar 2011)

Den Gutschein hat man per Newsletter bekommen. Sind aber "nur" 10%, es geht also auch ohne. Die Größen sind keine Frauengrößen sondern Jeansgrößen, also Bundumfang in Inch, klick einfach oben beim Artikel auf _Größentabelle_. 48 entspricht 32-33


----------



## Spacer999 (12. Februar 2011)

Jap coupon gabs per Newsletter und ist jeweils nur vom entsprechenden EmpfÃ¤nger einlÃ¶sbar! Aber selbst fÃ¼r 45,-â¬ isses noch nen SchnÃ¤ppchen!


----------



## Dreh (12. Februar 2011)

Das mag sein, aber ich glaub bei Jeansgröße (hätte ich ja auch drauf kommen können...danke  ) 36 oder sogar 38 wird der Gürtel da etwas zu nötig, oder? hab normal 32.. :/


----------



## Eike. (12. Februar 2011)

Dann kannst du dich in einer 36 umdrehen ohne die Hose zu berühren ;


----------



## Dreh (12. Februar 2011)

Eike. schrieb:


> Dann kannst du dich in einer 36 umdrehen ohne die Hose zu berühren ;



Mein rechter, rechter Platz ist frei... 
-ne, hatte ich befürchtet, danke für's bestätigen.


----------



## Tifftoff (13. Februar 2011)

Shimano Schuhe gibts bei hibike stark reduziert, allerdings nicht in allen GrÃ¶Ãen.

z.B. der SH-M225S mit Carbonsohle fÃ¼r 80 statt 189,95 â¬


----------



## Jakpan (13. Februar 2011)

Bei Bikunit (www.bikeunit.de) gibt es im Moment einen 10â¬ Gutschein, wenn man ein Produkt bewertet!
Hab mir gerade die "661 Comp Glove" (Handschuhe) Bestellt. Sind auf 14,99â¬ Reduziert und mit Gutschein, incl. Versand, kosten sie nur noch 8,98â¬. 
Versandkosten entfallen ab 100â¬, falls ihr was grÃ¶Ãeres bestellen wollt.

Bei www.bruegelmann.de gibts den Gutschein und die Handschuhe auch.


----------



## Thalor (13. Februar 2011)

Vergleich mal die Impressi (äh, was ist eigentlich die Mehrzahl von Impressum?) der beiden Seiten


----------



## pommes5 (14. Februar 2011)

Bell Drop 69  @ bmo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jokomen (14. Februar 2011)

Oder der hier:

Bell Bellistic Downhill Helm 2010 fÃ¼r 64,90 â¬


----------



## Matrahari (15. Februar 2011)

Wurde eigentlich schon erwähnt ?

Five Ten Hellcat 79,69 ,   UVP 124,94  

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=58910


----------



## Spacer999 (16. Februar 2011)

Hossa! 

Nomma wegen der Fox Attack! Ich hab normalerweise Gr.34, hab dann aber anstatt der 36 nur noch ne 38 bekommen! Die Weite is aber über Klett regulierbar und passt trotzdem Wunderbar! 
Also für 40 Steine echt unschlagbar!

Grüße


----------



## woersdorfer (18. Februar 2011)

Bei Bike-Discount gibt es eine Shorts von Gore. Habe sie mir bestellt und finde sie klasse.

Lieferzeit war übrigens 1 Tag!!!


----------



## Sven_Kiel (18. Februar 2011)

woersdorfer schrieb:


> Bei Bike-Discount gibt es eine Shorts von Gore. Habe sie mir bestellt und finde sie klasse.
> 
> Lieferzeit war übrigens 1 Tag!!!



aber nur XXL....eher was für Riesen, oder wie fällt sie aus?

warmes Wintertrikot...auch gut zum Laufen:
http://www.outdoor-broker.de/index/pearlizumi-flythermal-top.html


----------



## Regensbiker (19. Februar 2011)

Bei Lidl gibt es im moment Motorrad-Funktionsshirts (langarm) sowie dazu passend lange Hosen.

Langarmshirt für 13 EUR. Hab eben zugeschlagen und macht nach der ersten Anprobe einen guten Eindruck.

Gibt noch mehr dort. Handschuhe, kurzarmshirts ....


----------



## IronDust (19. Februar 2011)

die gibts doch erst ab Montag :O


----------



## Regensbiker (19. Februar 2011)

anscheinend nicht 

Auf jeden Fall hab ich ein SHirt in der Hand


----------



## svenji94 (19. Februar 2011)

Regensbiker schrieb:


> Bei Lidl gibt es im moment Motorrad-Funktionsshirts (langarm) sowie dazu passend lange Hosen.
> 
> Langarmshirt für 13 EUR. Hab eben zugeschlagen und macht nach der ersten Anprobe einen guten Eindruck.
> 
> Gibt noch mehr dort. Handschuhe, kurzarmshirts ....


 
Das hier ist ein Schnäppchen-Fred. Billig-Klamotten sind keine Schnäppchen. Außerdem taugen die nix. Komischer Schnitt, schlechte Nähte, minderwertige Stoffe. Naja, wer billig kauft, kauft 2x. Weil Qualität hat halt seinen Preis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IronDust (19. Februar 2011)

Nachdem ich auch Motorradfahrer bin hab ich von verschiedenen Leuten gehört dass diese Motorradfunktionswäsche sehr gut sein soll. sowohl die von Lidl (vor 2 Jahren) als auch die von Aldi (war glaub ich vor einem). In wie weit die für Fahrrad taugen weiß ich net, kann mir allerdings vorstellen dass es durchaus nützlich sein kann.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (19. Februar 2011)

svenji94 schrieb:


> Das hier ist ein Schnäppchen-Fred. Billig-Klamotten sind keine Schnäppchen. Außerdem taugen die nix. Komischer Schnitt, schlechte Nähte, minderwertige Stoffe. Naja, wer billig kauft, kauft 2x. Weil Qualität hat halt seinen Preis.



Minderwertig ist eher Dein Beitrag, zumal Du noch nicht mal eigene Erfahrungen beisteuern oder einen Alternativ-Tip abgeben kannst.

@Irondust...stimmt...ich hab übrigens das Oberteil...gabs schon mal bei Lidl vor ca. einem Jahr auf dem Grabbeltisch. Macht wirklich einen qualitativ hochwertigen Eindruck. Ist sehr warm und ideal bei kaltem Wetter zum drunterziehen fürs biken. Sitzt sehr enganliegend aber durchaus angenehm.

adidas Response Clima Proof Wind Vest L
http://www.bikestore.cc/product_info.php?products_id=130319


----------



## <NoFear> (20. Februar 2011)

svenji94 schrieb:


> Das hier ist ein Schnäppchen-Fred. Billig-Klamotten sind keine Schnäppchen. Außerdem taugen die nix. Komischer Schnitt, schlechte Nähte, minderwertige Stoffe. Naja, wer billig kauft, kauft 2x. Weil Qualität hat halt seinen Preis.



 *Setzen 6!* 

Solche Pauschalantworten taugen nichts! 




IronDust schrieb:


> Nachdem ich auch Motorradfahrer bin hab ich von verschiedenen Leuten gehört dass diese Motorradfunktionswäsche sehr gut sein soll. sowohl die von Lidl (vor 2 Jahren) als auch die von Aldi (war glaub ich vor einem). In wie weit die für Fahrrad taugen weiß ich net, kann mir allerdings vorstellen dass es durchaus nützlich sein kann.



ja... von der motorradkleidung hab ich auch schon gehört, dass die ganz gut sein soll... kann dies leider nicht beurteilen.

ich selbst trage diese "billige" unterwäsche, sprich teile dieser ersten bekleidungsschicht (running-wear, bike-wear, skiunterwäsche) und kann nur sagen, dass die teile sehr gut mit anderer "markenunterwäsche" konkurrieren können! wer mehr zahlt ist selbst schuld


----------



## morph027 (20. Februar 2011)

nochmal Rose: PROTECTIVE Baggy-Shorts PRAG inkl. Innenhose für 53.55 versandkostenfrei


----------



## Sven_Kiel (20. Februar 2011)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> *Setzen 6!*
> ...ja... von der motorradkleidung hab ich auch schon gehÃ¶rt, dass die ganz gut sein soll... kann dies leider nicht beurteilen..



...ich kanns wie gesagt beurteilen...bin mit dem Oberteil heute 4 Stunden bei -4Â° gefahren, da drÃ¼ber ein Langarm und eine Softshelljacke. SchweiÃ wird gut nach drauÃen transportiert. Habs danach ausgezogen...furztrocken. Absoluter Kauftip!!

Auch gut: Sugoi Remote MTB-Short fÃ¼r 49.90â¬ bei bike24:
http://www.bike24.net/p110809.html


----------



## svenji94 (20. Februar 2011)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> ...ich kanns wie gesagt beurteilen...bin mit dem Oberteil heute 4 Stunden bei -4Â° gefahren, da drÃ¼ber ein Langarm und eine Softshelljacke. SchweiÃ wird gut nach drauÃen transportiert. Habs danach ausgezogen...furztrocken. Absoluter Kauftip!!
> 
> Auch gut: Sugoi Remote MTB-Short fÃ¼r 49.90â¬ bei bike24:
> http://www.bike24.net/p110809.html


 

Und was soll da ein SchnÃ¤ppchen sein, du Nase?  AuÃerdem ist die Hose hÃ¤sslich wie Egon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (20. Februar 2011)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> ...ich kanns wie gesagt beurteilen...bin mit dem Oberteil heute 4 Stunden bei -4° gefahren, da drüber ein Langarm und eine Softshelljacke. Schweiß wird gut nach draußen transportiert. Habs danach ausgezogen...furztrocken. Absoluter Kauftip!!
> 
> Auch gut: Sugoi Remote MTB-Short für 49.90 bei bike24:
> http://www.bike24.net/p110809.html




setze im Winter v.a. bei Minustemperaturen absolut auf die Skiklamotten von LIDL. Die sind so ähnlich verarbeitet wie die Motorradwäsche. Das Zeug ziehste an und du hast auch nach 2 Stunden kein "Nässegefühl" auf der Haut! Und die Sachen halten den Körper sehr gut warm!

SUPER für das Geld!


----------



## <NoFear> (20. Februar 2011)

svenji94 schrieb:


> ...  Außerdem ist die Hose hässlich wie Egon...



Hat jemand gesagt, dass du dir die Hose kaufen musst? Also manche Leut...


----------



## svenji94 (20. Februar 2011)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> Hat jemand gesagt, dass du dir die Hose kaufen musst? Also manche Leut...


 
Naja, aber so ein Posting wie oben ist doch echt für den Allerwertesten. Zuerst postet er ne Hose im Schnäppchen Fred, die überhaupt kein Schnäppchen ist. Und hässlich ist die auch noch dass man sich Schämen würde mit sowas durch die Gegend zu fahren. Was soll so ein Schmarrn-Posting? Hauptsache mal was gepostet oder wie?! Aber wenn du die Hose so geil findest, kannste dir ja ein paar davon kaufen.  Also manche Leut...


----------



## Eike. (20. Februar 2011)

Hässlich oder nicht ist kein Kriterium weil das jeder anders sieht. Rund 15% unter UVP ist allerdings wirklich kein Schnäppchen. 

Könnten wir jetzt bitte wieder damit aufhören über jedes einzelne Posting im allgemeinen und die Qualität von Lidl-Klamotten im speziellen zu diskutieren? Manchmal ist es einfach besser sich einen Kommentar zu verkneifen. Ein Post den man unpassend findet stört nicht weiter, die 10 folgenden in denen sich darüber empört wird allerdings schon! Wenn einen das vorgeschlagene nicht interessiert, einfach mal Klappe halten - Danke.


----------



## svenji94 (20. Februar 2011)

Eike. schrieb:


> Hässlich oder nicht ist kein Kriterium weil das jeder anders sieht. .


 
Ach ja?! Wirklich?! Den will ich mal sehn, der diese Hose schön findet.


----------



## <NoFear> (20. Februar 2011)

.


----------



## Dreh (20. Februar 2011)

svenji94 schrieb:


> Ach ja?! Wirklich?! Den will ich mal sehn, der diese Hose schön findet.



Typ,
deine ganzen Postings ohne Link und Nutzen nerven mehr wie es die hässlichste Hose es je könnte... 

Mavic Espoir, für heiße Tage, fällt allerdings 1-2 größen kleiner aus.
Ich bin 176 und normalschlank, M war mir viel zu klein, XL passte egtl perfekt von der Länge, war dann nur nicht mehr ganz eng anliegend seitlich, L konnte ich leider noch nicht testen.
Wirkt vom Stoff aber sehr gut.
35 statt 55, auch in weiß für 34 und Schwarz für 37 zu haben.
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a13089/espoir-jersey-bright-red.html


----------



## 124penoepel (20. Februar 2011)

svenji94 schrieb:


> Ach ja?! Wirklich?! Den will ich mal sehn, der diese Hose schön findet.



Muß ja nicht jeder mit solchen papageifarbenen Mechandising-Produkten rumfahren.

Shimano SM 230 Schuhe 99,90 statt 219,-

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...kampf-Schuhe-champagner-schwarz-Mod-2010.html


----------



## ActionGourmet (20. Februar 2011)

Wer nen edlen und günstigen DH-Helm sucht: verkaufe einen neuen THE One Carbon INK2 in M für 170 anstatt 329 Euro


----------



## Sven_Kiel (20. Februar 2011)

svenji94 schrieb:


> Naja, aber so ein Posting wie oben ist doch echt für den Allerwertesten. Zuerst postet er ne Hose im Schnäppchen Fred, die überhaupt kein Schnäppchen ist. Und hässlich ist die auch noch dass man sich Schämen würde mit sowas durch die Gegend zu fahren. Was soll so ein Schmarrn-Posting? Hauptsache mal was gepostet oder wie?! Aber wenn du die Hose so geil findest, kannste dir ja ein paar davon kaufen.  Also manche Leut...



Du bist hier immer nur am motzen anstatt mal selber etwas produktives zu bringen. Merkst Du eigentlich noch was? Alle Deine postings die Du bis jetzt in diesem Forum gebracht hast, sind völlig destruktiv oder überflüssige Kommentare. Weiter so. ..wirst es später noch zu was bringen. Gottseidank gibts die ignore-Funktion..

Softshell von Shokti..
http://www.outdoor-broker.de/index/berghaus-choktoi.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## "Joker" (21. Februar 2011)

Bei Lidl, auf jeden Fall im Norden, gibt es ab heute Funktions-Motorradunterwäsche. Die Hose mag zum Unterziehen ganz brauchbar sein, zum unten aus der Shorts gucken erscheint sie mir allerdings zu empfindlich zu sein. Das Langarmshirt trägt sich sehr angenehm und ist gut verarbeitet! Die Sachen fallen klein aus: Ich bin 1,73m groß/klein und wiege um die 70kg - die kleinste Größe, also M, sitzt bei mir eher wie S, sprich recht eng, aber noch tragbar. Mit der Hose verhält es sich ähnlich.

Grüße, Marco


----------



## greenhorn-biker (21. Februar 2011)

Motorradfunktionsunterwäsche gibts auch ab heut in Aldi-Süd allerdings als T-Shirt und lange Unterhose beides jeweils für 9,99Euro


----------



## IronDust (21. Februar 2011)

Joker schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin 1,73m groß/klein und wiege um die 70kg - die kleinste Größe,  also M, sitzt bei mir eher wie S, sprich recht eng, aber noch tragbar.  Mit der Hose verhält es sich ähnlich.


Also bei mir (1,84m, 69 Kilo ) passd M (LIDL) verdammt gut. Eng anliegend aber nirgends drückend



			
				Joker schrieb:
			
		

> Die Hose mag zum Unterziehen ganz brauchbar sein, zum unten aus der  Shorts gucken erscheint sie mir allerdings zu empfindlich zu sein. Das  Langarmshirt trägt sich sehr angenehm und ist gut verarbeitet!



dem kann ich gut zustimmen. Zum drunterziehen Perfekt. Solo würd ichs auch nicht nutzen (aber is ja auch unterwäsche )


weiß jemand wie das Zeug vom ALDI ist? Vor allem das Kurzarmshirt?


----------



## greenhorn-biker (21. Februar 2011)

War mir gerade das Kurzarmshirt kaufen und finde es vom stoff sehr angenehm.Die Farbe ist etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig ein mittelding aus braun und grau aber man ziehts ja schließlich drunter 
Bei der Größe bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher hatte mir eine nummer größer mitgenommen, weil ich schon ein anderes Shirt von einer anderen Marke habe die recht kurz ausfallen .Scheint bei den motorradfahrern anders zu sein . Ich denke ich werde es mir eine Nummer kleiner holen (somit meine normale Kleidergröße).
Blöd finde ich nur dass kein Unterschied zw Frau und Mann gemacht wird und es somit Universal ist.


----------



## <NoFear> (21. Februar 2011)

IronDust schrieb:


> ...weiß jemand wie das Zeug vom ALDI ist? Vor allem das Kurzarmshirt?



Hab mir heute ein "Motorradwäsche"-Shirt im ALDI geholt. Bin 184 und Größe L passt gut! Liegt bequem an und ist nicht zu eng! Vllt hilft das weiter?


----------



## Spacer999 (22. Februar 2011)

Craft Flex Hood bei H&S

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/mi...irectsend&soshop=true&query=flex+hood&x=0&y=0

AusgewÃ¤hlte Farben fÃ¼r 39,95â¬ anstatt 69,95! Hab mir mein erstes fÃ¼r teure 70â¬ gekauft und ich lieb es trotzdem! Die Teile sind als 2te Schicht einfach GENIAL! 

GruÃ
Markus


----------



## DAKAY (23. Februar 2011)

hey, hab das motorradshirt von aldi leztes jahr gekauft und werde mir wohl ein zweites zulegen. meines ist xl und liegt obwohl ich eigentlich m trage perfekt an, da sehr elastich.


----------



## Mc_Fly (23. Februar 2011)

The North Face Winter Softshell Jacke ....

.... zum Schnapperpreis bei Amazon UK

Für Frauen:
[ame="http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B000XRI1Z6/ref=oss_product"]http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B000XRI1Z6/ref=oss_product[/ame]

Preis umgerechnet = 46 Euro (lt. google Kursrechner)

Für Männer:
[ame="http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B004BDNPZE/ref=oss_product"]http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B004BDNPZE/ref=oss_product[/ame]

Preis umgerechnet = 64 Euro (lt. google Kursrechner)

Versand nach Deutschland = 5 Euro

greetz
McFly


----------



## theworldburns (26. Februar 2011)

Vaude Parkride Softshelljacke für 79,99 statt 120 Euro bei Stadler.

Ich hab mir eine gekauft. Sie ist für ne Softshell wirklich dünn, mit Zwiebelschalenprinzip aber imho genau das richtige für einen großen Teil des Jahres. Sitzt ein bisschen luftiger als die "Race" Modelle, ohne sackig wie die von Aldi und Konsorten, zu wirken. Die Verarbeitung ist tiptop.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildermarkus (27. Februar 2011)

Lange Hose

http://www.louis.de/_30c078fe0905b0...ist_total=44&anzeige=0&page=2&artnr_gr=205313

Gruß


----------



## bobons (27. Februar 2011)

theworldburns schrieb:


> Vaude Parkride Softshelljacke für 79,99 statt 120 Euro bei Stadler.



Aktuell für 60 Euro bei ebay, es gibt noch ein paar: Vom Händler


----------



## theworldburns (27. Februar 2011)

hätte ich nicht die in XL gebraucht hätte ich mich nun wirklich SEHR geärgert


----------



## george1 (27. Februar 2011)

Mc_Fly schrieb:


> The North Face Winter Softshell Jacke ....
> 
> .... zum Schnapperpreis bei Amazon UK
> 
> ...


Hammer Angebot! Leider XL


----------



## Menevado (3. März 2011)

Buff ("Multifunktionstuch") für 1,- Euro bei louis bis 6.3.


----------



## Spacer999 (6. März 2011)

Coole Hose fÃ¼rn fairen Preis beim Stadler!

Fox Sergeant Bikeshort fÃ¼r 60â¬
http://www.zweirad-stadler.de/Fahrr...rtby=&marken=&vonSuche=&suchOption=&suchWert=


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KarlTheodor (7. März 2011)

Softshell Jacke Moorhead Till für 50,- bei Karstadt.
Sie hat innen ein dünnes Fleece/Meshfutter und Reißverschlüsse zur Belüftung unter den Armen. Zudem vorne innen eine kleine Handytasche und relativ lange und somit fahrradtaugliche Ärmel, die zudem dank eines Fleece-Einsatzes dicht abschließen. Einen verlängerten Rücken hat sie jedoch nicht.

Ich finde die Jacke cool (das rot ist auch nicht ganz so grell wie auf dem Bild - es gibt die Jacke auch noch in braun mit blauem Reißverschluss), bei Minusgraden auf dem Weg zur Arbeit ziehe ich noch einen Fleecepulli drunter, über 0°C reicht mir ein langes Unterhemd (ich schwitze aber auch eher als dass ich friere). Man sollte sich die Verarbeitung genau angucken, da bei Moorhead die Streuung z.T. etwas größer ist.


----------



## trixter78 (8. März 2011)

Spacer999 schrieb:


> Coole Hose fÃ¼rn fairen Preis beim Stadler!
> 
> Fox Sergeant Bikeshort fÃ¼r 60â¬
> http://www.zweirad-stadler.de/Fahrr...rtby=&marken=&vonSuche=&suchOption=&suchWert=



Bei Hibike gibts diverse Fox-Hosen noch stark reduziert, allerdings nicht mehr in allen GrÃ¶Ãen.
Die Sergeant kostet da z.b. 54,90 Euro.

http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/t...0168&groupID=940&btn_submit1=Suche+starten...

Edit: Hibike versendet Ã¼brigens den ganzen MÃ¤rz ab 50 Euro versandkostenfrei.


----------



## AntaresH (8. März 2011)

bei Rose Versand gibt auch gerade sehr viele schnäppchen...rose handschuhe für 9 und auch günstige Hosen...dazu ab 50 Versandfrei bis 15. März!


----------



## Deleted 201159 (9. März 2011)

Heute gibt es 50â¬ Gutscheine fÃ¼r 20â¬ bei DailyDeal fÃ¼r den Onlineshop sc24.com

Ich habe mir eben 2 Stk. gekauft.

Viel SpaÃ euch!

http://dailydeal.de/gutscheine/specialdeal1


----------



## Spacer999 (9. März 2011)

wow.. auch direkt zwei gesichert!  wenn man jetzt noch 2 auf einmal verwenden könnte ^^


----------



## 12die4 (10. März 2011)

Mist, zu spät gesehen.


----------



## Deleted 201159 (10. März 2011)

12die4 schrieb:


> Mist, zu spät gesehen.



Der Deal läuft noch gute 40 Stunden!

KAUFEN! KAUFEN! KAUFEN! KAUFEN!


----------



## 12die4 (10. März 2011)

Huch? Oja, irgendwie hatte er die Website nicht richtig angezeigt, sodass kein Timer zu sehen war. Dann schlag ich gleich mal zu.


----------



## Goldi03421 (10. März 2011)

Und wer postet die Schnäppchen aus dem Shop?


----------



## Spacer999 (10. März 2011)

In den Restposten sind paar sehr gute SportschuhschnÃ¤ppchen! Und wer sich noch zum Newsletter anmeldet bekommt nochmal nen 10â¬ Gutschein! 

Sprich 60â¬ Artikel fÃ¼r 20â¬ kaufen! Bei DailyDeal  kann man auch noch paar Gutschriften absahnen.. (weiterempfehlen... newsletter) etc.. 

Also wenn dass nicht der Schnapper des Jahres wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IronDust (10. März 2011)

Alpina Helme fÃ¼r kleines Geld (25â¬ ) 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290542499821


----------



## [email protected] (11. März 2011)

Der Roseversand hat seine Topangebote nochmals um 10% reduziert. Bis 15.03 zusÃ¤tzlich ohne Versandkosten.

Habe jetzt kein spezielles Angebot rausgepickt sind aber im Bereich Bekleidung ein paar nette Sachen dabei, auch RucksÃ¤cke und Sachen von POC sind zu Teil verdammt gÃ¼nstig.

Doch nochmal schnell gesucht...

ERGON BD1-W black 60â¬
http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/ergon-bd1-w-black/aid:208773/?fromtopoffers=1

Evoc Freeride Trail 72.80â¬ XL
http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/evoc-freeride-trail-20-l/aid:395203/?fromtopoffers=1

Evoc Freeride CC 61,60â¬
http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/evoc-freeride-cc-16l/aid:395183/?fromtopoffers=1

M MAVIC Bike-Shorts NOTCH 39,20â¬
http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/m-mavic-bike-shorts-notch/aid:310033/?fromtopoffers=1

Dakine T-Shirt Factor 14â¬
http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/dakine-t-shirt-factor/aid:395353/?fromtopoffers=1

POC Handschuhe INDEX DH 39,20â¬
http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/poc-handschuhe-index-dh/aid:397406/?fromtopoffers=1

POC Shorts DH 67,20â¬
http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/poc-shorts-dh/aid:397383/?fromtopoffers=1

Teilweise nur noch eine GrÃ¶Ãe...

Wer ihn noch nicht verbraucht hat kann zusÃ¤tzlich noch den 10â¬ Facebook Gutschein einlÃ¶sen.


----------



## Spacer999 (11. März 2011)

Hat jemand den Gutschein von DailyDeals schon bekommen?


----------



## Eike. (11. März 2011)

Erst lesen, dann kaufen. Die Gutscheine bekommt man bei Dailydeal immer erst wenn die Aktion abgelaufen ist, teilweise auch erst ein oder zwei Tage später.


----------



## Spacer999 (11. März 2011)

Okay, gut zu wissen... aber wo soll des bitte stehen? In der AB Mail steht [... erhältst Du Deinen Gutscheincode, nachdem wir das Geld erfolgreich verbuchen konnten. ...]

Nachdem mit Paypal bezahlt ist dies wohl schon geschehen...

[edit] Okay, im "So funktioniert´s" stehts drin... aber hey, wer liest sowas schon!


----------



## Tifftoff (12. März 2011)

Zitat sc24.com:
"Auf Restposten-Artikel sind keine weiteren Rabatte anwendbar!"

gilt das auch für den dailydeal gutschein? Habe mal nachgefragt, es gab bis jetzt noch keine Antwort von sc24.com

2300 Käufe, da wird der Laden ja leergekauft.


----------



## xTr3Me (12. März 2011)

Ein Gutschein ist ja kein weiterer Rabatt. Insofern würde ich davon ausgehen, dass man mit dem Gutschein auch die runter gesetzten Artikel kaufen kann. Ist aber nur eine Vermutung von mir.. frei nach gesundem Menschenverstand


----------



## Tifftoff (12. März 2011)

Nach googeln bin ich der gleichen Meinung.


----------



## 12die4 (12. März 2011)

Naja, Auslegungssache. Wenn du einen 50â¬ Gutschein fÃ¼r 50â¬ kaufen wÃ¼rdest, wÃ¤re es sicher kein Rabatt. Aber bei dem DailyDeal Angebot hast ja automatisch einen Rabatt von ca. 30â¬ integriert. Kann also durchaus ausgeschlossen sein. Einfach ausprobieren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ramtb (12. März 2011)

Denke dass er auch für Restposten gilt aber falls nicht kann man den Gutscheuin immer noch innerhalb von 2 Wochen zurückgeben.


----------



## laleso (13. März 2011)

Superleichte Regenjacke Marmot Mica

Statt 130 hier für 78.

Die Jacke hat TOP-Testergebnisse.


----------



## Tifftoff (13. März 2011)

Shine Wind Mitt Handschuh für 19.95 euro bei outdoorbroker

Laut einem Test in der roadbike sehr gut, hab mir mal ein Paar bestellt.


----------



## mäcpomm (14. März 2011)

Günstige Trinkblase.


----------



## Genchu (15. März 2011)

Zur Zeit gibts bei Lidl Bike Klamotten...


----------



## chrisle (16. März 2011)

theworldburns schrieb:


> Vaude Parkride Softshelljacke für 79,99 statt 120 Euro bei Stadler.
> 
> Ich hab mir eine gekauft. Sie ist für ne Softshell wirklich dünn, mit Zwiebelschalenprinzip aber imho genau das richtige für einen großen Teil des Jahres. Sitzt ein bisschen luftiger als die "Race" Modelle, ohne sackig wie die von Aldi und Konsorten, zu wirken. Die Verarbeitung ist tiptop.




grade angekommen - geiles Teil. Danke für den Tip


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arne1101 (17. März 2011)

mäcpomm schrieb:


> Günstige Trinkblase.



Hat da schonmal jemand bestellt? Finde die "Rücknahmebedingungen" bissi strange (unter wichtige Infos):



> Sie magen nicht ,schlechte Farbe,nicht ganz funktionstüchtig;Phantasieungleichheit, usw. Diese alles Grund, Wir mchen nicht umtauschen oder Geld zurückgeben.


----------



## damage0099 (17. März 2011)

seriös!


----------



## <NoFear> (17. März 2011)

arne1101 schrieb:


> Hat da schonmal jemand bestellt? Finde die "Rücknahmebedingungen" bissi strange (unter wichtige Infos):




*Lasst die Finger von so'nem Schrott!!!
*


----------



## Enrgy (17. März 2011)

Würde mir weniger Gedanken um die Seriosität des Shops als um das Material der Trinkblase machen 
Bei nem 50ct Fahrradschlauch ist es relativ wurscht, ob er Schadstoffe enthält, aber so ein Teil, aus dem man häufig Nahrung zu sich nimmt, ist wohl etwas kritischer zu betrachten.
Wer schon auf Ökotex-Siegel Wert legt, sollte hier besonders aufpassen.


----------



## <NoFear> (17. März 2011)

deut'se spraaach isse scuuuun sweeeer spraaaaach!!


----------



## barbarissima (17. März 2011)

Das kommt alles nur von der Phantasieungleichheit


----------



## Porta-Mike (17. März 2011)

moin!

ich wäre bei dem anbieter mehr als vorsichtig. der firmensitz scheint in hong kong zu sein und nicht wie beim artikel beschrieben in frankfurt. desweiten fehlen die wiederrufs- und rückgabebelehrung.
*

gruß

michael
*


----------



## MrJerwain (17. März 2011)

Phantasieungleichheit 
Made my day.


----------



## smithi80 (18. März 2011)

vorallem kein bock wen das ding im rucksack platzt sobald irgendiwe druck auf die blase kommt....


----------



## bobons (19. März 2011)

Noch bis zum 21.3. bei sc24.com: Kauf 4, zahle 2.
Dabei gibt es die 2 billigsten Artikel im Warenkorb "geschenkt", ab 50 Euro entfallen die Versandkosten, Verpackung und Versicherung für 3,99  bleiben aber.

Es gibt dort z.B. Funktionskleidung von Under Armour, soll recht gut sein und wird bei der Aktion sehr günstig: Under Armour-Zeug.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IronDust (24. März 2011)

Ok Ok ... den Trans-Alpine gibts doch noch billiger  


--> Siehe nächsten Post
http://www.mountain-sport.de/index.php?vari=Deuter+Trans+Alpine+30+-+Auslaufangebot&vari_typ=3


----------



## pixelquantec (24. März 2011)

64,95â¬: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a4...ber-300-l.html?uin=6hbltoootv4bn1momv9ncdmfn2


----------



## austriacarp (25. März 2011)

Bei Lidl gibt es Kompressionssocken für 4,99 schauen recht gut aus


----------



## bobons (26. März 2011)

Bei Lucky Bike gibt es noch heute einen 25 Euro-Gutschein mit dem Code "Duisburg", damit werden einige Klamotten sehr günstig, sonst ist der Laden nicht so prall: http://www.lucky-bike.de/.cms/139-1?sort=1


----------



## schland (26. März 2011)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> 64,95: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a4...ber-300-l.html?uin=6hbltoootv4bn1momv9ncdmfn2



Ich hab den vor kurzem dort bestellt und hab sogar das aktuelle Modell geliefert bekommen!


----------



## madmaxmatt (26. März 2011)

Momentan gibt es bei ebay das 2011er Topmodell von Northwave (Striker) in Größe 43 zum günstigen Sofortkaufpreis! Leider nicht meine Größe ....

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120703288469#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## Enrgy (26. März 2011)

Schon wieder ne Eigenwerbung???


----------



## DiggaBiker (26. März 2011)

madmaxmatt schrieb:


> Momentan gibt es bei ebay das 2011er Topmodell von Northwave (Striker) in Größe 43 zum günstigen Sofortkaufpreis! Leider nicht meine Größe ....
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120703288469#ht_500wt_1156


 
Verdammt teuer, dafür dass du keinen Service und keine Garantie gibst.


----------



## StarvinMarvin (30. März 2011)

Moin,

weiß einer wo man im Moment günstig Shorts mit Innenhose bekommt, vielleicht auch herausnehmbar damit man die Shorts auch so tragen kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (30. März 2011)

Bei CRC kann ich dir die Endura-Sachen sehr empfehlen!

Vielelciht hilfts ja weiter, just my 2 cents =)


----------



## Hundebein (30. März 2011)

günstig fällt mir direkt decathlon ein. Ich weiss ja nicht, was du unter günstig verstehst.


----------



## AntaresH (30. März 2011)

> Moin,
> 
> weiß einer wo man im Moment günstig Shorts mit Innenhose bekommt, vielleicht auch herausnehmbar damit man die Shorts auch so tragen kann?



am Montag im Aldi...gut und günstig...


----------



## xTr3Me (30. März 2011)

decathlon ist nicht so der hit..

also ich hab mir beim stadler die scott exit gekauft, da is ne scott bikeunterhose mit einlage dabei. die hose selbst ist aus einem sehr leichten angenehmen luftigen matierial, das etwas stretcht. rungesetzt von 100 auf 65 oder so. die 100 wäre sie nicht wert, aber die 65 denke ich schon. ich bin jedenfalls sehr zufrieden


----------



## Mattulla (30. März 2011)

StarvinMarvin schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> weiß einer wo man im Moment günstig Shorts mit Innenhose bekommt, vielleicht auch herausnehmbar damit man die Shorts auch so tragen kann?




Habe mir gerade heute eine bei Decathlon, noch fuer 10 EUR gekauft. Jetzt sehe ich gerade, dass sie im Online-Shop fuer 3 EUR im Angebot ist!!!

Die Innenhose ist aus Mesh (nennt man das so?) mit einem Polster. Die Aussenhose ist in der Art einer Schwimmshort (mit Bund und Tunnelszug), allerdings mit dem Vorteil, dass eine der beiden Taschen einen Reissverschluss hat (die andere Klettverschluss) und damit im Gegensatz zu den meisten Schwimmhosen sicher verschliessbar ist. Die Hose macht einen guten Eindruck. Das Polster ist zwar nix besonderes, aber fuer den Preis in Ordnung. Insgesamt ist das Preis-Leistungsverhaeltnis TOP. Habe mir die Hose zum Testen fuer sehr heisse Tage gekauft, vorallem Tage an denen ich nach der Tour ggf. noch in den naechstgelegenen See springe. Die Innenhose muss man dafuer aber ggf rausnehmen, ich weiss nicht, ob das Polster dies auf Dauer mitmacht und es zieht wahrscheinlich ordentlich Wasser.

http://de.decathlon.com/fahrrad-bekleidung-shorts-3-id_MAN_11587_8126232.html


----------



## Bernhard3 (1. April 2011)

Mainstream Shorts MSX für 69,90
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a2578/back-country-bike-short-icon-black.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## austriacarp (3. April 2011)

Bernhard3 schrieb:


> Mainstream Shorts MSX für 69,90
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a2578/back-country-bike-short-icon-black.html


Habe sie für 49 bei Bike Discount gekauft


----------



## Sven_Kiel (3. April 2011)

StarvinMarvin schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> weiß einer wo man im Moment günstig Shorts mit Innenhose bekommt, vielleicht auch herausnehmbar damit man die Shorts auch so tragen kann?



Royal F-Tech Shorts Gr. S-L für 26,18....saubequeme Hose (ohne Innenhose). Hab sie selber:
http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=28_85&products_id=1766


----------



## Eike. (6. April 2011)

Sugoi Evolution Bib Short fÃ¼r 60â¬ bei Outdoorbroker bis 7.4. 12 Uhr. Kauftipp im aktuellen Mountainbike Magazin.


----------



## AntaresH (6. April 2011)

immer nur Hosen und anderes Zeugs was ich ne brauche...wann ist endlich mal ein reduziertes Faltschloss dabei...ja wann??


----------



## morph027 (6. April 2011)

Falscher Thread, hier geht's lang...


----------



## Mr.Bunga-Bunga (6. April 2011)

AntaresH schrieb:


> immer nur Hosen und anderes Zeugs was ich ne brauche...wann ist endlich mal ein reduziertes Faltschloss dabei...ja wann??


 
Dafür gibbet den anderen Fred. Hier gehts um Kleidung.


----------



## AntaresH (6. April 2011)

ihr stellt euch aber auch an....


----------



## ansgar1 (6. April 2011)

sugoi wallaroo 170 bei wiggle.co.uk für weniger als vor einigen Tagen beim outdoorbroker. In Lang/ und Kurzarm. http://www.wiggle.co.uk/sugoi-wallaroo-170-long-sleeve-base-layer/?&source=MaxiFeed&id=5360048705
sind nur noch n paar da

Merino müffelt nicht, habe mir desswegen ein BuffMerino geholt, das ich schon seit einem Monat vollschwitze. Normale Buff´s oder Craft Halstücher gehen spätestens nach einer Woche in die Wäsche.


----------



## ShadowRider007 (6. April 2011)

coool


----------



## Mr.Bunga-Bunga (6. April 2011)

ansgar1 schrieb:


> Merino müffelt nicht, habe mir desswegen ein BuffMerino geholt, das ich schon seit einem Monat vollschwitze. Normale Buff´s oder Craft Halstücher gehen spätestens nach einer Woche in die Wäsche.


 
Sehr lecker.  "Merino müffelt nicht".  Ist deine Unterhose auch aus Merino?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ansgar1 (6. April 2011)

Mr.Bunga-Bunga schrieb:


> Sehr lecker.  "Merino müffelt nicht".  Ist deine Unterhose auch aus Merino?


Nöö, die stinkt


----------



## cux5 (6. April 2011)

merinoschlübber http://www.bergzeit.de/outlet-herren-unterwaesche-icebreaker-icebreaker-brief-beast-brg-1.html


----------



## anderson (6. April 2011)

Eike. schrieb:


> Sugoi Evolution Bib Short für 60 bei Outdoorbroker bis 7.4. 12 Uhr. Kauftipp im aktuellen Mountainbike Magazin.



Vorausgesetzt, sie können liefern! Sonst hast du 4 Wochen lang 60 Euro weniger und Outdoorbroker 60 Euro mehr aufm Konto.


----------



## Eike. (6. April 2011)

Zinsausfälle von 10ct  Dass die Lieferzeiten bei diesen Postenanbietern etwas länger sind ist ja bekannt und steht in der Regel auch dabei. Bei mir ging es bisher immer recht fix aber wenn man etwas dringend braucht sollte man lieber in einem normalen Shop bestellen.


----------



## anderson (7. April 2011)

Ich habe 4 Wochen gewartet, bis die Mail kam "nicht lieferbar". Zwei mal hatten sie ein Angebot, das gar nicht geliefert werden konnte. Zwei mal waren es wirkliche Markenwaren-Schnäppchen. Vorher habe ich unbekanntere Sachen (z.B. Husky) bestellt, kein Problem, aber auch nicht wirklich Schnäppchen. 2 Wochen warte ich, wenn der richtige Artikel dann kommt. So funktioniert das halt bei den Brookern. Aber wenn ich und was weiß ich wie viele andere 6 Wochen auf mein Geld warte, frage ich mich schon, ob da nicht System dahinter steckt.


----------



## Gi7mo (7. April 2011)

*FOX Attack S/S MTB-Trikot Mod. 2010* 15,90â¬

nicht mehr in allen grÃ¶Ãen und farben erhÃ¤ltlich





*S*



*M*



*XL*

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...c10/s/FOX-Attack-S-S-MTB-Trikot-Mod-2010.html


----------



## morph027 (7. April 2011)

Danke, sehr geil!


----------



## ragetty (7. April 2011)

Gi7mo schrieb:


> *FOX Attack S/S MTB-Trikot Mod. 2010* 15,90
> 
> nicht mehr in allen größen und farben erhältlich ...



ich habe das weiße als long sleeve - billige, unschöne nähte & der weiße stoff wird leicht verfärbt und lässt sich nicht sauber waschen - aber für den preis alles nicht so kritisch ...

Schnäppchen:

Troy Lee designs Ace MX-Gloves Size S headline white 2010 - 7,99

ragetty


----------



## Deleted 8566 (8. April 2011)

Hallo, 


ich möchte diesen thread mal in eine andere Richtung nutzen. Ich suche ein konkretes Produkt und hoffe, dass ihr mir bei der Best-Preis-Suche helfen könnte. 
Es geht um einen Bell Variant Helm, Größe M, Design "Black w/Cyan Blue Stitch" oder "Sepia" oder am liebsten in "Black w/Red Stitch".

Das beste Angebot das ist bis jetzt gefunden haben, liegt bei EUR 90,--. Das ist der Preis, zu dem ihn viele Händler im Angebot haben.



Viele Grüße,

Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ansgar1 (9. April 2011)

bike-components 89,95 nach oberflächlichem googeln


----------



## Thalor (9. April 2011)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Bell Variant Helm, Größe M, Design "Black w/Cyan Blue Stitch"



85,45 bei CRC - aber auch ned die dicke Ersparnis.
Wenn's dann doch ne andere Farbe / älteres Modell sein dürfte, deutlich günstiger


----------



## Goldi03421 (11. April 2011)

*Vaude Wintry Softshell für 49,99 Euro.*
Keine Ahnung ob die was taugt - habe mal eine bestellt und schau mir das Teil mal an! 

http://www.bruegelmann.de/bekleidung/radjacken/me-wintry-jacket/232595.html

Bruegelmann.de gehört wohl genauso wie fahrrad.de und bikeunit.de zu ein und dem gleichem Anbieter - haben alle die gleichen Angebote.


----------



## mercedes65 (12. April 2011)

Muss man unbedingt Fahrradbekleidung tragen? Genügt nicht ein normalles T-Shirt und eine Leggins? Entschuldigt die Frage, aber ich bin neu und Einsteiger.


----------



## damage0099 (12. April 2011)

ohje.....bitte nicht hier!


----------



## mäcpomm (12. April 2011)

@ Mods
Bitte verschieben.


@mercedes65
Für den Anfang sollte das genügen. 
Die meisten Biker schwören auf Radhosen mit Sitzpolster. Ich brauche keine Polsterhose.

Wenn Du häufiger fährst wirst Du merken welche Kleidung Du brauchst. Ein Trikot mit Rückentaschen ist auch für den Freizeitradler sehr praktisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ansgar1 (12. April 2011)

mäcpomm schrieb:


> @mercedes65



Wenn Schweiß kein Problem für dich ist, kannst du das machen. Ansonsten führt kein Weg an Funktionskleidung vorbei


----------



## 12die4 (12. April 2011)

Goldi03421 schrieb:


> *Vaude Wintry Softshell für 49,99 Euro.*
> Keine Ahnung ob die was taugt - habe mal eine bestellt und schau mir das Teil mal an!
> 
> http://www.bruegelmann.de/bekleidung/radjacken/me-wintry-jacket/232595.html
> ...




Hammer! Mit 10 Gutschein aus Produktbewertung sogar nur für *39,99*. Ich hab sie mir auf jeden Fall mal bestellt und schau sie mir mal an. Für den Preis kann man aber eigentlich nicht viel falsch machen. Danke für den Beitrag Goldi!


----------



## theworldburns (12. April 2011)

meld dich bitte bald mal wie die ist


----------



## freetourer (13. April 2011)

... auch wenn die Ski- und Snowboardsaison fast vorbei ist:

Jacken und Hosen aus Versandretouren für 39,95.

www.snowshop.de

Letzte Woche eine bestellt - kostete vorher 229,95. 

TOP


----------



## Symion (13. April 2011)

Danke für den Link


----------



## pommes5 (13. April 2011)

sind die jacken auch als winter-alltagsjacken zu gebrauchen?


----------



## freetourer (13. April 2011)

klar - warum nicht.

die, die ich mir bestellt habe, hatte ich heute morgen an.


----------



## Laphroaig10 (14. April 2011)

es gibt wieder SC24.com Gutschein bei DailyDeal
50 Gutschein für 19,99


----------



## mäxx__ (14. April 2011)

Goldi03421 schrieb:


> *Vaude Wintry Softshell für 49,99 Euro.*
> Keine Ahnung ob die was taugt - habe mal eine bestellt und schau mir das Teil mal an!
> 
> http://www.bruegelmann.de/bekleidung/radjacken/me-wintry-jacket/232595.html
> ...



Top-Tipp!!!
Habe gerade eine für 39,99  geordert!


----------



## sharpe (14. April 2011)

ohne Rückentaschen für mich leider uninteressant, aber gutes Angebot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bernhard3 (17. April 2011)

Shimano SH-MT91 MTB Touring Schuh
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a24977/sh-mt91-mtb-touring-schuhe-dunkelbraun.html


----------



## 12die4 (20. April 2011)

Goldi03421 schrieb:


> *Vaude Wintry Softshell für 49,99 Euro.*
> Keine Ahnung ob die was taugt - habe mal eine bestellt und schau mir das Teil mal an!
> 
> http://www.bruegelmann.de/bekleidung/radjacken/me-wintry-jacket/232595.html
> ...




So, es wurde ja um Feedback zu der Jacke gebeten, was ich hiermit kurz geben will. Die Jacke ist heute angekommen und ich konnte entsprechend noch keinen Praxistest damit durchführen. Aber der erste Eindruck ist gut. Verarbeitung ist top, auch wenn sich das Material natürlich nicht so schön anfühlt, wie das Leder nach dem es aussieht. Sie sind ziemlich dünn und leicht, aber spürbar warm. Länge der Ärmel passt für mich mit L bei 1,84m. Der Schnitt könnte für meinen Geschmack aber etwas enger sein. Rückentaschen wären in der Tat noch wünschenswert gewesen.Aber okay, für den Preis...
Also ich bin zufrieden.


----------



## 122kg (20. April 2011)

Bernhard3 schrieb:


> Shimano SH-MT91 MTB Touring Schuh
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a24977/sh-mt91-mtb-touring-schuhe-dunkelbraun.html


 
Und was ist deiner Meinung da ein Schnäppchen?


----------



## xTr3Me (20. April 2011)

122kg schrieb:


> Und was ist deiner Meinung da ein Schnäppchen?


das war da ein tagesartikel, auch wenn ichs nicht gepostet hatte..


mal nen "gesuch":

bräuchte ein kurzarmtrikot, irgendwas mit weiterem schnitt, a la fox etc. gibts da zz irgendwas günstig?


----------



## mäxx__ (21. April 2011)

mäxx schrieb:


> Top-Tipp!!!
> Habe gerade eine für 39,99  geordert!



Jacke ist da; habe Größe M genommen und die passt bei meinen 1,77cm perfekt.
Armlänge und Rückenlänge passen bei mir top!!!
Ich vermisse keine Rückentaschen, da ich eh immer mit Rucksack fahre, bzw. mich der "Knubbel" am Rücken doch stören würde...

Verarbeitung ist jedenfalls 1A und das Geld wert!!


----------



## mäcpomm (21. April 2011)

Je nach Sitzposition kann der Inhalt von seitlich / vorderen Taschen recht störend sein.


----------



## pommes5 (22. April 2011)

freetourer schrieb:


> klar - warum nicht.
> 
> die, die ich mir bestellt habe, hatte ich heute morgen an.



Hab inzwischen 2 Jacken bestellt und bekommen. Der Tipp war echt super.


----------



## Fricke (23. April 2011)

Gonso Radhose California:
statt 49,95 für 44,95:
http://bikemeile24.de/bekleidung-herren/radhosen-gonso/california

Hab mit nem Kollegen zusammen bestellt. Konnten uns die Versandkosten sparen. Ab 80 Euro Versandkostenfrei


----------



## Enrgy (23. April 2011)

Fricke schrieb:


> statt 49,95 für 44,95...



 Schnäppchen sehen anders aus. Ah, ich vergaß, jeder von euch hat noch 3,90 Versand gespart


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 12die4 (23. April 2011)

Dann schon eher das Angebot hier: http://www.sportmarken-portal.de/Gonso_Herren_Radhose_california_schwarz.html


----------



## Enrgy (23. April 2011)

Wenn ich mir die bisherigen Beiträge von @fricke so anschaue, kommt in seinen paar Posts recht häufig der Name bikemeile24 vor...


----------



## juneoen (24. April 2011)

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...s/FOX-Girls-Gaia-S-S-MTB-Trikot-Mod-2010.html

*FOX Girls Gaia  MTB-Trikot in grün(s) und grau(s,m,l)*



grade bestellt für 9,95


----------



## Easy (25. April 2011)

falscher Fred


----------



## Bernhard3 (26. April 2011)

Ich schreibs dazu: TAGESARTIKEL nicht das so eine Kalkleiste meint seinen Senf dazu geben zu müßen.
Mainstream Shorts MSX für 64,95 
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a2578/back-country-bike-short-icon-black.html


----------



## Jakpan (26. April 2011)

Optisch die gleiche Hose (nur mit nem andern Firmenlogo) fÃ¼r 5â¬ weniger. Und wenn man etwas bewertet, gibts noch ne 10â¬ Gutschein. GÃ¼nstigster Preis wÃ¤re also:* 49,99â¬*

Ich habe keinen Unterschied zu der Mainstream Hose gefunden, vielleicht kennt jemand anders ja einen.

https://www.bruegelmann.de/bekleidung/radhosen/rcp-backcountry-short-black/234607.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p4dox (26. April 2011)

ich habe mal das Bergzeit-"Schnäppchen" aufgegriffen und ein besseres draus gemacht (siehe Screenshot). Ursprünglich ging es um die Brief Beast Wäsche

Möglich mit diesem Gutscheincode: esfn2010 										 									
Der 10-Code gilt allgemein ab einer 40 Bestellung


----------



## TT-296 (26. April 2011)

Ich lass mich ja gern eines besseren belehren, weil ich die Mainstream MSX Hosen nie im realen Vergleich "erlebt" habe, aber seit 2007 hat sich an den beiden Modellen (mal abgesehen, dass es seit 2 Jahren auch ein rotes Modell gibt) nicht wirklich was verändert. Außer der (angebliche) UVP vielleicht. Denn der liegt jetzt bei 99,90 EUR, wohingegen die gleiche Hose mal mit nem UVP von 74,90 EUR gestartet war. 

Hier gibt's mehrere Jahrgänge:

2009 für 54,95 EUR
2010 für 64,95 EUR
2011 für 79,95 EUR


----------



## xTr3Me (26. April 2011)

das mit der steigenden uvp ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. soweit ich mich erinnere gabs die msx letztes jahr fÃ¼r regulÃ¤re 50â¬.


----------



## cux5 (26. April 2011)

bei brügelmann gibts ja nun auch 20,- euro gutscheine
ich hab mir mal ne asso hose fur 80,- bestellt uvp ist 165,-


----------



## Goldi03421 (26. April 2011)

und wo gibts da 20 Euro Gutscheine?


----------



## cux5 (26. April 2011)

http://www.bruegelmann.de/shopbewertung.html


----------



## Goldi03421 (26. April 2011)

cux5 schrieb:


> http://www.bruegelmann.de/shopbewertung.html



Super! Danke dir!


----------



## John 117 (26. April 2011)

Sind die Tchibo-Helme brauchbar?


----------



## itsab (26. April 2011)

... auf jeden Fall, hab für meine Frau einen gekauft, der Helm sieht zwar im ersten Moment bisserl komisch aus, auf dem Kopf aber ganz gut.
Ist gut verarbeitet und schön leicht ... und bequem ... musste ihn natürlich auch testen


----------



## John 117 (26. April 2011)

Gut zu wissen. Dann werd ich doch morgen gleich zwei kaufen.
Dankeschön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikestar2k (27. April 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbike-Rad...hrrad_Schuhe&hash=item23101bf0cd#ht_500wt_922

Sind ja immer begehrt ich hab meine für 62 Euro Preisvorschlag bekommen geht bestimmt noch weniger ^^

Ach ja sind *Scott Boulder in der 47*

Verdammt jetzt ist die Option Preisvorschlag weg. Auch bei Profirad.de gibts einige Schuhe ziemlich günstig.


----------



## TT-296 (27. April 2011)

bikestar2k schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbike-Rad...hrrad_Schuhe&hash=item23101bf0cd#ht_500wt_922
> 
> Sind ja immer begehrt ich hab meine für 62 Euro Preisvorschlag bekommen geht bestimmt noch weniger ^^
> 
> Ach ja sind *Scott Boulder in der 47*



Sorry, aber 30% Ersparnis sind doch heutzutage kein Schnäppchen mehr. Mit ein bisschen googeln, findet sowas jeder. Da könnte man hier hunderte Produkte posten. Sowas will doch keiner!

Und was auch keiner will, sind Produktempfehlungen für nur ein einziges(!) Paar Schuhe. Und dann noch in einer Größe, die kaum jemand haben dürfte. Der Händler bietet ja noch nicht mal alternative Größen an.

Thema verfehlt. Sorry ... meine Meinung.


----------



## TT-296 (27. April 2011)

@Geierwally

Den Link zu outdoorworks hatte ich gestern bereits gepostet. Ich finde aber auch, dass der Begriff "Schnäppchen" hier größtenteils falsch interpretiert wird.


----------



## MEGATEC (28. April 2011)

TT-296 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber 30% Ersparnis sind doch heutzutage kein Schnäppchen mehr. Mit ein bisschen googeln, findet sowas jeder. Da könnte man hier hunderte Produkte posten. Sowas will doch keiner!
> 
> Und was auch keiner will, sind Produktempfehlungen für nur ein einziges(!) Paar Schuhe. Und dann noch in einer Größe, die kaum jemand haben dürfte. Der Händler bietet ja noch nicht mal alternative Größen an.
> 
> Thema verfehlt. Sorry ... meine Meinung.



Nur mal zur Errinnerung mein Post von *Seite 1* :



MEGATEC schrieb:


> Das ist egal : es geht hier um Schnäppchen und es gibt ja auch Biker + Bikerinnen die nach solchen Größen suchen !
> 
> Zudem solte das eigentlich kein Diskussions Thread sein sondern ein Tips Thread.
> Diskussionen sollten nach Möglichkeit nur dann stattfinden wenns einen gezeigten Artikel irgendwo anderst noch günstiger gibt ...


----------



## AtomkraftSuxs (29. April 2011)

TT-296 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber 30% Ersparnis sind doch heutzutage kein Schnäppchen mehr. Mit ein bisschen googeln, findet sowas jeder. Da könnte man hier hunderte Produkte posten. Sowas will doch keiner!
> 
> Und was auch keiner will, sind Produktempfehlungen für nur ein einziges(!) Paar Schuhe. Und dann noch in einer Größe, die kaum jemand haben dürfte. Der Händler bietet ja noch nicht mal alternative Größen an.
> 
> Thema verfehlt. Sorry ... meine Meinung.


 
*unterschreib*


----------



## morituri (2. Mai 2011)

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/index.php?cat=185&tfilter_id=A&cPath=492_65_185&page=2

hier gibts gerade die 2010er Modelle reduziert.

Könnt Ihr mir hier einen empfehlen?


----------



## xTr3Me (2. Mai 2011)

morituri schrieb:


> http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/index.php?cat=185&tfilter_id=A&cPath=492_65_185&page=2
> 
> hier gibts gerade die 2010er Modelle reduziert.
> 
> Könnt Ihr mir hier einen empfehlen?



1. sind das keine schnäppchen und das gehört nicht in diesen thread
2. kann man einen helm nicht auf empfehlung kaufen, der muss gut SITZEN! sonst hilft der "_beste_" helm nichts.


----------



## aircondition (3. Mai 2011)

Möglicherweise ist es nur ein Tippfehler:

Oakley Jawbone white/jade iridium für 143,10
http://www.brillenplatz.de/details.php?category_path=0_158&p_name=Oakley_|_Jawbone_Vented_26_210_62_|_polished_white___jade_iridium&search=true&params=%26cat_id%3D158%26manufacturer%3DOakley%26perpage%3D39%26startat%3D40%26banner%3Doakley


Passenderweise kann man über DailyDeal derzeit nochmal 31  sparen:

http://dailydeal.de/gutscheine/specialdeal3

112,10  für eine neue Oakley können sich imho sehen lassen


----------



## Büscherammler (6. Mai 2011)

^^
Danke für den Tip! Habe mir die Jawbone eben bestellt. Gab sogar noch zusätzlich 5% Eröffnungsrabatt. 
Habe insgesamt 104,90 bezahlt. Ich denke da kann man nicht meckern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MEGATEC (8. Mai 2011)

Lag dem neuen Bike Magazin bei :

zusätzlich bis zu 20% Rabatt auf Angebote vom www.outdoor-broker.de :

20% im Outdoor & Berg Bereich mit dem Rabatt Code : *bike-348*
5% im Biker Bereich mit dem Rabatt Code : *bike-348-bike*


----------



## 122kg (8. Mai 2011)

5% ist ja wohl für den Allerwertesten.


----------



## MEGATEC (8. Mai 2011)

122kg schrieb:


> 5% ist ja wohl für den Allerwertesten.



5% sind mehr als nichts


----------



## MEGATEC (8. Mai 2011)

DEUTER TRANS ALPINE 30 Rucksack 
64,95 statt 89,90

http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/deuter-rucksack-trans-alpine-30-506011/aid:506013/?fromtopoffers=1


----------



## TT-296 (9. Mai 2011)

Steht aber nicht, welcher Jahrgang das ist. Der aktuelle jedenfalls nicht, denn dann würde er 1230 g wiegen und UVP 99,95 EUR kosten.

Naja, aber der Rucksack selbst ist auf jeden Fall ausnahmslos zu empfehlen. Auch die älteren Jahrgänge. Meiner ist schon 8-10 Jahre alt. Ist täglich in Gebrauch und hatte bislang keinerlei Defekte.


----------



## a.nienie (9. Mai 2011)

zumindest hat er schon die taschen am bauchgurt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spacer999 (9. Mai 2011)

hab genau dieses Modell, müsste des ´09er sein! Keine wirklichen unterschiede zu 10+11!

Also wenn man den günstig findet kann man bedenkenlos zuschlagen! 

Wobei es den auch schon für unter 60 öcken gab! 

Gruß


----------



## Mupuckl (9. Mai 2011)

mäxx schrieb:


> Jacke ist da; habe Größe M genommen und die passt bei meinen 1,77cm perfekt.
> Armlänge und Rückenlänge passen bei mir top!!!
> Ich vermisse keine Rückentaschen, da ich eh immer mit Rucksack fahre, bzw. mich der "Knubbel" am Rücken doch stören würde...
> 
> Verarbeitung ist jedenfalls 1A und das Geld wert!!



Sagt mal was ist denn Brüggelmann für ein Laden. Habe mir die Jacke seit Anfang letzte Woche bestellt und bislang trotz mehrmaligen Nachfragens nichts gehört.
Geld wurde am 3.5 überwiesen.
Ist der Laden seriös?


----------



## warpax (9. Mai 2011)

Falscher Thread


----------



## hypnosis (9. Mai 2011)

ja Brüggelmann ist seriös isn tochterunternehmen von fahrrad.de.


----------



## lupus_bhg (9. Mai 2011)

Ob das nun seriös ist, weil es sich um ein Tochterunternehmen von fahrradd.e handelt (Ist dem überhaupt so?), sei mal dahingestellt. Ich würde mir einfach mal keine Sorgen machen, weil es den Laden schon ewig gibt. Ist halt nur irgendwie nicht mehr so geläufig.
Ich habe da vorletzten Do eine Kette bestellt, die am letzten Fr gekommen ist - es ist also scheinbar nicht unüblich, dass es etwas länger dauert.


----------



## wakkowarner (10. Mai 2011)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ob das nun seriös ist, weil es sich um ein Tochterunternehmen von fahrradd.e handelt (Ist dem überhaupt so?), sei mal dahingestellt. Ich würde mir einfach mal keine Sorgen machen, weil es den Laden schon ewig gibt. Ist halt nur irgendwie nicht mehr so geläufig.
> Ich habe da vorletzten Do eine Kette bestellt, die am letzten Fr gekommen ist - es ist also scheinbar nicht unüblich, dass es etwas länger dauert.



Brügelmann als Marke gibt es schon sehr lange, in der heutigen Form als Tochterunternehmen der Internetstores AG (fahrrad.de) aber erst seit 2010 (?). Der davor seit Jahrzehnten existierende Brügelmann ging in die Insolvenz. Als seriös würde ich die aber schon einschätzen.


----------



## Mupuckl (10. Mai 2011)

Also dann brauch ich mir da keine Sorgen machen. Danke fuer Eure Antworten. 
Aber dass es solange dauert, habe ich noch nie woanders erlebt. Zumindest eine Antwort bzw. die Bestaetigung des Zahlungseingangs ksnn man aber schon erwarten (ist immerhin seit 1 Woche ueberwiesen :-(


----------



## thegood (10. Mai 2011)

aircondition schrieb:


> MÃ¶glicherweise ist es nur ein Tippfehler:
> 
> Oakley Jawbone white/jade iridium fÃ¼r 143,10
> http://www.brillenplatz.de/details.php?category_path=0_158&p_name=Oakley_|_Jawbone_Vented_26_210_62_|_polished_white___jade_iridium&search=true&params=%26cat_id%3D158%26manufacturer%3DOakley%26perpage%3D39%26startat%3D40%26banner%3Doakley
> ...



Ist die Jawbone schon bei irgendjemand angekommen bzw. hat jemand eine Stornierungsmail erhalten ?

Edit : Hotline angerufen, wurde letzte Woche beim GroÃhÃ¤ndler bestellt und geht Ende dieser Woche voraussichtlich bei denen ein, d.h. wird Freitag / Samstag weiterverschickt.


----------



## Mupuckl (10. Mai 2011)

thegood schrieb:


> Ist die Jawbone schon bei irgendjemand angekommen bzw. hat jemand eine Stornierungsmail erhalten ?
> 
> Edit : Hotline angerufen, wurde letzte Woche beim Großhändler bestellt und geht Ende dieser Woche voraussichtlich bei denen ein, d.h. wird Freitag / Samstag weiterverschickt.



wenigstens habe die eine funktionierende Hotline. Bei Brügelmann bin ich nach endlosen Warten und der gebetsmühlenartigen Ansage "der nächste freie Platz ist für sie reserviert" nach 10 Minuten einfach aus der Leitung gekippt worden. Und das mehrmals.


----------



## theworldburns (10. Mai 2011)

email heisst das zauberwort. normalerweise antworten die binnen eines tages. zumindest bei mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dreh (10. Mai 2011)

Hatte neulich sogar 3x mit Brügelmann telefoniert wegen einer verlorenen/falsch abgegebenen Sendung und bin immer recht flott drangekommen und wurde auch gut geholfen (neue Sendung anstandslos nachgeschickt ohne irgendwelche Kosten für mich).


----------



## 12die4 (10. Mai 2011)

Also ich hatte mit meinen zwei Brüggelmann Bestellungen keine Probleme. Lieferung ging flott und reibungslos. Das einzige, was mich gewundert hat, war als meine Vaude Jacke in einer schwarzen Tüte bei mir ankam, anstatt in einem Karton. Aber gut, war alles heile.


----------



## fabu78 (11. Mai 2011)

Julbo Reflex (instinct) - Outdoorbrille mit Zebragläsern (selbsttönend) für 69 statt 105 Euro 

Ab 40 Euro Versandkostenfrei + 10 Euro Gutscheincode "esfn2010" (40 Euro mind.Bestellwert)


--> 59,00 Euro!!!

http://www.bergzeit.de/julbo-julbo-reflex-zebra-sonnenbrille.html


----------



## Mircwidu (11. Mai 2011)

dein Gutscheincode ist leider ungültig.


----------



## fabu78 (11. Mai 2011)

XC01_Biker schrieb:


> dein Gutscheincode ist leider ungültig.



heut morgen ging es noch (hab bestellt)


----------



## Büscherammler (11. Mai 2011)

thegood schrieb:


> Ist die Jawbone schon bei irgendjemand angekommen bzw. hat jemand eine Stornierungsmail erhalten ?
> 
> Edit : Hotline angerufen, wurde letzte Woche beim GroÃhÃ¤ndler bestellt und geht Ende dieser Woche voraussichtlich bei denen ein, d.h. wird Freitag / Samstag weiterverschickt.



Ja, meine ist gestern gekommen! Feines Teil!

Die Brille kostet jetzt bei Brillenplatz Ã¼brigens 170â¬ und hat 2-3 Wochen Lieferzeit! Da waren 105.- mal ein echter Schnapper!


----------



## machero (11. Mai 2011)

Büscherammler schrieb:


> Die Brille kostet jetzt bei Brillenplatz übrigens 170 und hat 2-3 Wochen Lieferzeit! Da waren 105.- mal ein echter Schnapper!



Problem is nur das die Brille potthässlich is. So relativiert sich dann der gute Preis wieder


----------



## Büscherammler (12. Mai 2011)

machero schrieb:


> Problem is nur das die Brille potthässlich is. So relativiert sich dann der gute Preis wieder



Geschmackssache


----------



## thomas_81 (13. Mai 2011)

kurze Radhose, mit Coolmax Sitzpolster, Preis - 20,99 EUR ! habe gleich zwei bestellt... bin begeistert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## log11 (13. Mai 2011)

Kurze Radlhose Gore Bikewaer Contest III Men statt fÃ¼r 59,90â¬ fÃ¼r 49,90â¬ versandkostenfrei.
http://www.sport-weiss.de/radsport/bekleidung/gore-bike-wear-contest-iii-tights-short-black/a-3419/

Da habe ich glatt zugeschlagen.


----------



## TT-296 (13. Mai 2011)

17% Ersparnis?!
Also unter Schnäppchen versteh ich etwas anderes!


----------



## TT-296 (13. Mai 2011)

thomas_81 schrieb:


> kurze Radhose, mit Coolmax Sitzpolster, Preis - 20,99 EUR ! habe gleich zwei bestellt... bin begeistert...



... ist nicht dein Ernst, oder?!

Können wir uns drauf einigen, hier nur Markenware zu posten?! Und nicht so'n Zeug a la Kik und Takko.


----------



## thomas_81 (13. Mai 2011)

TT-296 schrieb:


> ... ist nicht dein Ernst, oder?!
> 
> Können wir uns drauf einigen, hier nur Markenware zu posten?! Und nicht so'n Zeug a la Kik und Takko.



doch, bin ich ernst. Eine Markenware muss nicht unbedingt teuer sein, oder!? Mir ist egal, was da daruf steht, solange die Qualität stimmt.


----------



## TT-296 (13. Mai 2011)

thomas_81 schrieb:


> doch, bin ich ernst. Eine Markenware muss nicht unbedingt teuer sein, oder!? Mir ist egal, was da daruf steht, solange die Qualität stimmt.



Klar, ne "Marke" ist jedes Label. Aber sorry, ich denke, den Meisten hier geht es schon um *echte Marken*schnäppchen. Wenn du "deinen" Lotte Style Shop hier promoten willst, in dem man neben Hausschuhen und Strumpfhosen auch eine (!) Radhose bestellen kann, dann mach nen eigenen Thread auf. Sorry, aber wer sowas kauft, holt sich sein Bike auch im Baumarkt und nicht beim Fachhändler.


----------



## Fromdalake (13. Mai 2011)

O'Neal Ripper Safety-Jacket -44%: http://www.bikeunit.de/bekleidung/protektoren/ripper-protector-jacket-grey-l/223784.html. Auch nicht schlecht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dreh (13. Mai 2011)

TT-296 schrieb:


> Klar, ne "Marke" ist jedes Label. Aber sorry, ich denke, den Meisten hier geht es schon um *echte Marken*schnäppchen. Wenn du "deinen" Lotte Style Shop hier promoten willst, in dem man neben Hausschuhen und Strumpfhosen auch eine (!) Radhose bestellen kann, dann mach nen eigenen Thread auf. Sorry, aber wer sowas kauft, holt sich sein Bike auch im Baumarkt und nicht beim Fachhändler.



Den Tipp gab's hier zwar schon öfter für Kritiker wie dich, aber bekommst ihn nochmal:
-wie wär's einfach mit überlesen was einem nicht zusagt und nicht dauernd über % oder Markenscheiß diskutieren?

Ab wieviel % soll's denn sonst Schnäppchen heißen? 18? 25? 90?
Woher willst du wissen, dass nicht grad jemand genau eine einfache Polstershorts oder anderes "Einsteigerzeug" sucht statt ne Goretex für 90 statt 160?


----------



## TT-296 (13. Mai 2011)

Wenn die Marke (und Qualität) egal ist und es einfach nur billig sein soll, sucht man bei Google einfach nach "Radhose" und sortiert die Shopping-Ergebnissse nach Preis. Soviel dazu.

Thema abgehakt würde ich sagen. Oder?! Für mich jedenfalls.

Nächster Post bitte wieder mit nem neuen Angebot. Danke.


----------



## fofoitkonen (14. Mai 2011)

TT-296 schrieb:


> Wenn die Marke (und Qualität) egal ist und es einfach nur billig sein soll, sucht man bei Google einfach nach "Radhose" und sortiert die Shopping-Ergebnissse nach Preis. Soviel dazu.
> 
> Thema abgehakt würde ich sagen. Oder?! Für mich jedenfalls.
> 
> Nächster Post bitte wieder mit nem neuen Angebot. Danke.



Tut mir Leid, aber deine Kommentare find ich ziemlich unverschämt.  Wenn's nix für dich is, dann hak den Post ab und warte auf den nächsten  Post mit nem neuen Angebot!
Danke!


----------



## <NoFear> (14. Mai 2011)

TT-296 schrieb:


> ... Können wir uns drauf einigen, hier nur Markenware zu posten...



*häää ? Steht das im Threadtitel ? 

Lern erst mal richtig LESEN, bevor du solche Kommentare ablässt...

Setzen 6 !*


----------



## mäcpomm (14. Mai 2011)

Wenn wir hier auf die Diskussionen verzichten könnten....
Ob billig oder teuer ob 5 oder 70% ist doch alles Latte. 
Im Titel steht Kleidungsschnäppchen. 
Wo für wen das Schnäppchen beginnt kriegen wir hier eh nicht gelöst.


----------



## dkc-live (16. Mai 2011)

hypnosis schrieb:


> ja Brüggelmann ist seriös isn tochterunternehmen von fahrrad.de.



früher hatten die nen katalog. damals als man noch zeitschriftenläden aufgesucht hat um bei rose zu bestellen.


----------



## Se7enair (17. Mai 2011)

Fahrrad.de Team Jersey für 10 anstatt 40. Und noch n paar andere gute Angebote, hab mir persönlich noch die Pumpe gegönnt.

http://www.fahrrad.de/aktion/fahrradde-team-jersey.html


----------



## Karlossa (18. Mai 2011)

Ich benötige auch eine neue Fahrradpumpe. Ist sie denn stabil genug?


----------



## Se7enair (18. Mai 2011)

Hab sie gerade abgeholt, werde Bericht erstatten wenn ich gepumpt hab.


----------



## mobezi (19. Mai 2011)

Ich hab jetzt hier nicht alles gelesen, weiß also nicht, obs diesen Link schon gab:

http://www.factory-outlet-center.biz/fabrikverkauf/OutID/502/

Odlo-Lagerverkauf - vielleicht interessant für Leute aus der Ecke hier und die es noch nicht wußten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Se7enair (19. Mai 2011)

Se7enair schrieb:


> Hab sie gerade abgeholt, werde Bericht erstatten wenn ich gepumpt hab.



Also hab mal "Probegepumpt" Kann mich nicht beschweren, Ventilkopf nimm alle 3 Formate auf. Verarbeitung ist auch ok, kommt zwar nicht an die hohe Klasse rein, aber ich mein, für 10 kann man sich echt nicht beschweren.


----------



## Karlossa (20. Mai 2011)

Vielen Dank für den Bericht. Ich denke einen Zehner werde ich dafür auch ausgeben.


----------



## Zeckenporsche (24. Mai 2011)

Se7enair schrieb:


> Fahrrad.de Team Jersey fÃ¼r 10â¬ anstatt 40â¬. Und noch n paar andere gute Angebote, hab mir persÃ¶nlich noch die Pumpe gegÃ¶nnt.
> 
> http://www.fahrrad.de/aktion/fahrradde-team-jersey.html


 
Ein Kollege von mir hat letzten Montag da Bestellt und sofort per Pay Pal bezahlt.
Heute hat er da Angerufen. Die haben es nicht mal rausgeschickt...


----------



## Se7enair (24. Mai 2011)

Hab da noch nicht sooft bestellt und des Trikot sowieso vorbestellt und im Laden abgeholt. Is aber n seriöser Laden, vllt lief was schief oder so


----------



## fischer_030 (27. Mai 2011)

handschuhe sixsixone für 19,95
www.fahrrad.de/bekleidung/handschuhe/sixsixone-401-handschuhe-schwarzzyan/239242.html

 vorgestern bestellt, gerade angekommen. Hab da eigentlich noch nie probleme gehabt.


----------



## _mike_ (27. Mai 2011)

fischer_030 schrieb:


> handschuhe sixsixone für 19,95
> www.fahrrad.de/bekleidung/handschuhe/sixsixone-401-handschuhe-schwarzzyan/239242.html
> 
> vorgestern bestellt, gerade angekommen. Hab da eigentlich noch nie probleme gehabt.



Viel zu teuer 

Die hier gibt's für dimb Mitglieder auch noch mal 5% günstiger, also dann für 17 Euronen

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/a...S+-+DH-X0+Downhill/Freeride+Handschuh&x=0&y=0


----------



## Jakpan (27. Mai 2011)

_mike_ schrieb:


> Viel zu teuer
> 
> Die hier gibt's für dimb Mitglieder auch noch mal 5% günstiger, also dann für 17 Euronen
> 
> http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/a...S+-+DH-X0+Downhill/Freeride+Handschuh&x=0&y=0



Immer noch zu teuer 
http://www.bikeunit.de/bekleidung/handschuhe/sixsixone-401-handschuhe-schwarzzyan/239242.html

15,95 und mit einem 10 Bewertungsgutschein zu verbinden. Dann nur noch 5,95 + *Versandkosten 5,99* = 11,94


----------



## freetourer (27. Mai 2011)

_mike_ schrieb:


> Viel zu teuer
> 
> Die hier gibt's für dimb Mitglieder auch noch mal 5% günstiger, also dann für 17 Euronen
> 
> http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/a...S+-+DH-X0+Downhill/Freeride+Handschuh&x=0&y=0



Hi.
Erst denken, dann posten. 
Die gleichen Handschuhe kosten bei bmo 29,90. Also auch mit Deinem dimb Rabatt noch einiges teurer.


----------



## Egika (27. Mai 2011)

oder - zumindest in einigen GrÃ¶Ãen - gleich fÃ¼r 12/13â¬ incl. Versand:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=47030


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fischer_030 (27. Mai 2011)

hmm naja egal. Hab die nur mitbestellt. Schön auf den 50% blender rein gefallen. Nächstes mal.


----------



## MEGATEC (27. Mai 2011)

20% Zusatzrabatt auf alle reduzierten Schuhe + Bekleidung bei 

www.mctrek.de 

bis zum 1.Juni 2011.


----------



## MEGATEC (30. Mai 2011)

Specialized Big Hit LS Jersey

statt 89,- nur 39,99 Euro 
https://www.boc24.de/produkt/-Schna...Big-Hit-LS-Jersey____144535_18120__18188.html


----------



## Tamburin (31. Mai 2011)

Bei fahrrad.de gibt es bis zu 65% Rabatt auf Fahrradschuhe. Und auf allen tausend Gutscheinseiten gibt es sogar noch mal einen Gutschein mit einem Rabatt von 10 â¬.


----------



## Maracuja10 (31. Mai 2011)

Also falls es jemand noch nicht gesehen hat:

Bruegelmann.de Trikot fÃ¼r insgesamt 3,99â¬ (AbzÃ¼glich 10â¬ durch eine Newsletter Anmeldung und 2â¬ Rabatt durch BankÃ¼berweisung)

http://www.bruegelmann.de/bekleidung/radtrikots/rcp-bruegelmann-team-jersey/244855.html


Fahrrad.de Trikot fÃ¼r insgesamt 3,99â¬ (AbzÃ¼glich 10â¬ durch eine Newsletter Anmeldung und 2â¬ Rabatt durch BankÃ¼berweisung)

http://www.bruegelmann.de/bekleidung/radtrikots/fahrradde-medico-basic-team-jersey/222914.html


Bikeunit.de Team Jersey fÃ¼r insgesamt 3,99â¬ (AbzÃ¼glich 10â¬ durch eine Newsletter Anmeldung und 2â¬ Rabatt durch BankÃ¼berweisung)

http://www.fahrrad.de/bekleidung/radtrikots/bikeunitde-team-jersey-schwarz/245555.html

Hab mir gerade mal so ein Bruegelmann Trikot bestellt. FÃ¼r den Preis echt unschlagbar. Ich wunder mich echt, dass die diese Gutscheinnummer nun schon so viele Monate durchziehen. Sonst wÃ¼rde da wahrscheinlich echt niemand bestellen bei den langen Lieferzeiten. Aber so darf man nicht meckern


----------



## Tamburin (31. Mai 2011)

Ja, die Lieferzeiten, vor allem bei fahrrad.de sind katastrophal. Aber wie es auch immer so ist, erst wenn die Bestellung und die Bezahlung bei denen durch ist, bestellen die beim Großhändler. Und das zieht sich. Deshalb spriesen auch grad kräftig Fahrrad-Online-Shops im WorldWideWeb. Mal sehen, wie lang das geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peter muc (31. Mai 2011)

Maracuja10 schrieb:


> Fahrrad.de Trikot für insgesamt 3,99 (Abzüglich 10 durch eine Newsletter Anmeldung und 2 Rabatt durch Banküberweisung)
> 
> http://www.fahrrad.de/bekleidung/ra...ducts-fahrradde-basic-team-jersey/222914.html



@ Maracuja10: die Rechnung geht aber nur auf, wenn man für mind. 50 Euro bestellt. Nur dann ist der Gutschein von 10 Euro gültig ... also nix mit 3,99 


----------



## Büscherammler (31. Mai 2011)

Maracuja10 schrieb:


> Also falls es jemand noch nicht gesehen hat:
> 
> Bruegelmann.de Trikot für insgesamt 3,99 (Abzüglich 10 durch eine Newsletter Anmeldung und 2 Rabatt durch Banküberweisung)
> 
> ...



Ich finde selbst 4 Euro für so ein Laiberl zuviel. Damit bist du eine fahrende Liftfasssäule für irgendeinen komischen Onlineshop. Eigentlich solltest DU etwas dafür bekommen.


----------



## Maracuja10 (31. Mai 2011)

peter muc schrieb:


> @ Maracuja10: die Rechnung geht aber nur auf, wenn man fÃ¼r mind. 50 Euro bestellt. Nur dann ist der Gutschein von 10 Euro gÃ¼ltig ... also nix mit 3,99 â¬



Jetzt seh ichs auch. Ist aber nur bei fahrrad.de so. Wenn man den Newsletter bei Bikeunit oder BrÃ¼gelmann aboniert, dann ist der Gutschein ohne Mindestbestellwert gÃ¼ltig.

PS. Das Fahrrad.de Trikot bekommt man auch bei Bruegelmann. 

Naja trotzdem find ich das fÃ¼r 4â¬ ok. FÃ¼r das Geld bekommt man ja nicht einmal ein No Name Trikot.


----------



## TT-296 (31. Mai 2011)

Maracuja10 schrieb:


> Für das Geld bekommt man ja nicht einmal ein No Name Trikot.



Doch. Genau, das bekommst du ja hier. Und zwar gleich eins mit Werbung drauf.


----------



## reflux (31. Mai 2011)

wie genau läuft das ab?
ich mache die bewertung und kriege dann post
oder ist der gutschein dann sofot gültig`?


----------



## TT-296 (31. Mai 2011)

also im allgemeinen kann man (bei anderen shops) nur produkte bewerten, die man auch selbst (in diesem shop) gekauft hat. das heißt also, dass man insgesamt mindestens 2 bestellungen tätigen muss, um dann bei der 2ten in den genuss der gutschrift zu kommen. kann sein, dass es bei fahrrad.de & co anders läuft. hab da selbst noch nichts bestellt. kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass die ihre 10,- EUR einfach so verschenken.


----------



## reflux (31. Mai 2011)

achso-na toll
ich war schon voller vorfreude über das 4 trikot


----------



## theworldburns (31. Mai 2011)

doch, einfach irgendwas bewerten und sofort haste den gutschein per mail im postfach. 90% der bewertungen sind genau deswegen bullshit. ich bin gespannt wann die mit der aktion aufhören, auf dauer rentiert sich das doch wohl kaum. trotz der dank gutschein günstigen preise gibts doch jetzt schon negativstimmen, vorallem der versandgeschwindigkeit und des services wegen...


----------



## reflux (31. Mai 2011)

mit der 3. mail adresse hat es jetzt geklappt


----------



## Se7enair (31. Mai 2011)

Also ich hab mir das Fahrrad.de Trikot gegÃ¶nnt, ich mein, hey 10â¬ was will man sagen. Wenn ich Ã¼berleg die anderen fangen irgendwo bei 40-50â¬ an.
Zudem sieht mich kaum einer wenn ich auf Trails unterwegs bin, also wayne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theworldburns (1. Juni 2011)

für 10 euro kauf ich mir lieber das "trikot 3" von decathlon. unifarben ohne riesen aufdruck, ich finds sehr gut und hab deswegen 3 stück davon.


----------



## patrick78 (1. Juni 2011)

denkt an die 20 gutscheine bei www.bruegelmann.de/shopbewertung.html


----------



## ox4 (2. Juni 2011)

super...


----------



## Sven_Kiel (2. Juni 2011)

ox4 schrieb:


> super...



hohles statement, na super. 
-__

ansonsten viele Angebote bei on one`s "big summer  sale":
http://www.on-one.co.uk/c/q/clothing

z.b. planet-x-neopren-Ã¼berschuhe fÃ¼r 12,35â¬
viele oldschool-jerseys um 30 MÃ¼cken.


----------



## Se7enair (2. Juni 2011)

theworldburns schrieb:


> für 10 euro kauf ich mir lieber das "trikot 3" von decathlon. unifarben ohne riesen aufdruck, ich finds sehr gut und hab deswegen 3 stück davon.



Jedem das seine, mir gefallen Aufdrucke


----------



## cux5 (3. Juni 2011)

vaude triko lang 39,99 statt 70,-
http://www.boc24.de/produkt/Vaude-Men-s-Sodo-Trikot____101095.html


----------



## muddymartin (5. Juni 2011)

Shimano SH-MT91 für 125,- bei bike-components.de
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/23053


----------



## Tamburin (6. Juni 2011)

Bei Sport-Conrad gibt es bis zu 30% auf Gore, Vaude und Nalini Bikewear.


----------



## Mr.Bunga-Bunga (9. Juni 2011)

Tamburin schrieb:


> Bei Sport-Conrad gibt es bis zu 30% auf Gore, Vaude und Nalini Bikewear.


 
30% auf den UVP. Und wo genau soll da jetzt deiner Meinung nach ein Schnäppchen sein?  Arbeitest du etwa für den Laden? Oder bist du ein Marketing-Opfer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jakpan (10. Juni 2011)

ONeal Sinner Knee Guard Cedric Garcia Signature *47,90â¬ *statt 89,90â¬ (alle GrÃ¶Ãen)
Die Elbow Guards gibts fÃ¼r *32,90â¬* statt 64,90â¬ (nur noch S und XL)

Alles Bei Action Sports


----------



## Tonymiller (10. Juni 2011)

Und wo ?


----------



## Jakpan (10. Juni 2011)

Sorry hatte erst den Link vergessen -.-

Wer übrigends komplett im "Cedric-Gracia-Look" fahren will, die Handschuhe sind dort auch um knapp 50% reduziert. *17,90* statt 34,90


----------



## flexxtrialer (10. Juni 2011)

Hey Leute,
nicht direkt ein Schnäppchen aber ein 20 Gutschein für eine simple Shopbewertung. Damit hab ich schon das ein oder andere Schnäppchen gemacht.

http://www.bikeunit.de/shopbewertung

Bei mir hats super funktioniert. Nur Trusted Shops ging erst nach der ersten Bestellung weil man da eine Bestellnummer gebraucht hat. Gibt aber ja genug Portale ;-)
Solche Aktionen muss man nutzen. Meine letzten Einkäufe waren immer 20 billiger ;-)


----------



## Enrgy (10. Juni 2011)

wird er einkauf 20eu teurer, wenn ich eine schlechte bewertung abgebe?


----------



## MEGATEC (10. Juni 2011)

Ultraleichte eVENT Jacke - leider nur noch in XL

150,- tatt 300,- 






http://www.trekking-lite-store.com/...ote/Montane-Halo-Stretch-Jacke-Black::58.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 124penoepel (11. Juni 2011)

Hier auch eine E-Vent Jacke von Vaude, nur noch in M.
http://www.biketeam-outlet.de/angebote.asp?frmIDOffer=2113306007
Gibt es schon eine ganze Weile.


----------



## krystal (13. Juni 2011)

patrick78 schrieb:


> denkt an die 20 gutscheine bei www.bruegelmann.de/shopbewertung.html



muss man da vorher mal gekauft haben um wirklich nach erfolgreich positiver bewertung einen gutschein zu erhalten?

Wie läuft das ab, wenn man noch nicht dort oder bei bikeunit gekauft hat? geht das trotzdem? 

mfg


----------



## JENSeits (13. Juni 2011)

Probiers aus 

klappt bei anderen Shops ohne Probleme.


----------



## Tonymiller (14. Juni 2011)

Ich hab mir einfach was bestellt, dass Bewertet die Bestellung storniert, was neues Bestellt dann mit 20 Euro Gutschein. Hat bis jetzt Funktioniert allerdings habe ich noch keine Versandsbestättigung, obwohl das Geld schon länger abgebucht wurde -.-".


----------



## flexxtrialer (14. Juni 2011)

bis auf bei Trusted shops braucht man bei bikeunit keine Bestellnummer. Die Sache mit bestellen und stornieren ist also unnötig. hat bei mir am Anfang so funktioniert.


----------



## hasenfluesterer (15. Juni 2011)

Hirzl Grippp Tour FF nur heute fÃ¼r 35 â¬ (inkl. Versand und Mindermengenzuschlag).

http://www.bikestore.cc/liveshopping.php


----------



## Boeller4 (15. Juni 2011)

Tonymiller schrieb:


> Ich hab mir einfach was bestellt, dass Bewertet die Bestellung storniert, was neues Bestellt dann mit 20 Euro Gutschein. Hat bis jetzt Funktioniert allerdings habe ich noch keine Versandsbestättigung, obwohl das Geld schon länger abgebucht wurde -.-".



Dito , hab eben mal angerufen und bin auch nach ca 20 Versuchen durchgekommen. Auskunft der Mitarbeiterin:" Hinken sehr bei den Bestellungen hinterher" nach ihrer Auskunft werden zurzeit die Bestellungen vom 2.6 bearbeitet...  da meine vom 3.6 ist, meinte Sie, dass meine spätestens anfang nächster Woche bei mir sein solle.


----------



## Mr-T1000b (15. Juni 2011)

Deuter Transalpine 30 für 74,95 + Versand

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a4347/trans-alpine-30-anthrazit-silber-300-l.html

Ist zwar das Modell von 2009, wurde bei mir aber in eins von 2010 geändert.


----------



## Mr.Bunga-Bunga (15. Juni 2011)

Mr-T1000b schrieb:


> Deuter Transalpine 30 für 74,95 + Versand
> 
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a4347/trans-alpine-30-anthrazit-silber-300-l.html
> 
> Ist zwar das Modell von 2009, wurde bei mir aber in eins von 2010 geändert.


 
Tolle Wurst. Und was soll da ein Schnäppchen sein?


----------



## theworldburns (15. Juni 2011)

nen tolles schnäppchen ist es nicht. wenn man sich deine beiträge anschaut bist du aber niemand ders ihm in dieser art unter die nase reiben sollte.


paar euro weniger:

http://www.cycle-basar.de/Rucksaecke-Taschen/Rucksaecke/Deuter-Trans-Alpine-30-Rucksack-2010.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 12die4 (15. Juni 2011)

hasenfluesterer schrieb:


> Hirzl Grippp Tour FF nur heute für 35  (inkl. Versand und Mindermengenzuschlag).
> 
> http://www.bikestore.cc/liveshopping.php



Taugt der was? Kann da jemand etwas dazu sagen? Ich bin noch auf der Suche nach langen Handschuhen, wobei der Kauf nicht unter den Nägeln brennt. Will daher nicht voreilig zuschlagen.


----------



## austriacarp (15. Juni 2011)

@12die4
Reactor von O Neal der Beste meiner Handschuhe (ca 10)
XL und L http://www.riderzone.de/product_info.php?info=p3554_O-Neal-Handschuhe-Reactor-Glove-2009.html

http://www.actionsports.de/de/Bekle...erren/ONeal-Reactor-Glove-schwarz::17793.html


----------



## redrace (15. Juni 2011)

12die4 schrieb:


> Taugt der was? Kann da jemand etwas dazu sagen? Ich bin noch auf der Suche nach langen Handschuhen, wobei der Kauf nicht unter den Nägeln brennt. Will daher nicht voreilig zuschlagen.



HUHU
Ich habe den in kurz und in lang am Finger! Astreine Passform und super gripp, allerdings keine Polsterung.


----------



## 12die4 (16. Juni 2011)

Hm, okay. Polsterung hätte ich schon ganz gerne. Dann ist es ja doch nicht so schlimm, dass ich es gestern abend verpennt habe.


----------



## patrick78 (17. Juni 2011)

krystal schrieb:


> muss man da vorher mal gekauft haben um wirklich nach erfolgreich positiver bewertung einen gutschein zu erhalten?
> 
> Wie läuft das ab, wenn man noch nicht dort oder bei bikeunit gekauft hat? geht das trotzdem?
> 
> mfg



bei mir gings ohne vorherige bestellung


----------



## mi2 (18. Juni 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Troy-Lee-Designs...port_Alle_Sportbekleidung&hash=item3a621c5e0c

troy lee moto für 60 euro (Artikelstandort: Berlin)


----------



## Logic (18. Juni 2011)

mi2 schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Troy-Lee-Designs...port_Alle_Sportbekleidung&hash=item3a621c5e0c
> 
> troy lee moto für 60 euro (Artikelstandort: Berlin)



Taugt die Hose was? Wie steif/fest ist die, kann man damit auch längere Touren fahren oder nur wild bergab durch Wald? .


----------



## Snap4x (18. Juni 2011)

http://www.bikestore.cc/liveshopping.php
 Camelbackrucksack mit Blase fÃ¼r 50â¬


----------



## Pointner (18. Juni 2011)

Gior Hex 45,- Hammer!!!

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a36401/hex-matte-titanium-fabric.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DirtyRodriguez (18. Juni 2011)

Pointner schrieb:


> Gior Hex 45,- Hammer!!!
> 
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a36401/hex-matte-titanium-fabric.html


 
Jetzt mal scharf nachdenken. Was denkst du, wohl was "ausverkauft" bedeutet?


----------



## Mr-T1000b (18. Juni 2011)

leider schon ausverkauft.....


----------



## mi2 (18. Juni 2011)

Logic schrieb:


> Taugt die Hose was? Wie steif/fest ist die, kann man damit auch längere Touren fahren oder nur wild bergab durch Wald? .



hab meine aus china gestern bei ner 45km tour getragen.Sie hat kein polster (hab andere hose drunter).die ersten km hat es mich nur gestört das die beinenden immerso am knie gerieben haben(nichts schlimmes nur erstmal ungewont).so von der optik gefällt die mir richtig gut


----------



## cxfahrer (20. Juni 2011)

www.chainreactioncycles.com/privatesale

Was es da wohl geben wird (Start Sale Dienstag um 11:00)....


----------



## TomatoAc (20. Juni 2011)

Bin auch schon gespannt, gerade mal Konto überprüft und Chefin gesagt das ich morgen 2 Stunden später komme ^^


----------



## xTr3Me (20. Juni 2011)

Hm da kann man sich scheinbar nur anmelden wenn man bei CRC bereits eingekauft hat, richtig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TT-296 (20. Juni 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Hm da kann man sich scheinbar nur anmelden wenn man bei CRC bereits eingekauft hat, richtig?



Musst mal auf "Mein Konto" ganz oben rechts klicken. Da kannst du auch ein neues Konto anlegen. Sollte dann wohl auch für den Sale klappen.


----------



## Goldi03421 (20. Juni 2011)

Bei mir klappt es nicht mit einem neuen Konto 

"Sie wurden zu diesem Zeitpunkt nicht zu aktiven Sales eingeladen"

Dann allen anderen viel Spaß bei der Schnäppchenjagd


----------



## TT-296 (20. Juni 2011)

hmm ... wie lange dauert das normalerweise, bis man von CRC ein neues Passwort bekommt?! hab meins nämlich vergessen, da die letzte Bestellung schon ewig zurück liegt. jetzt hab ich ein neues angefordert bzw. das alte zurückgesetzt, doch die mail lässt auf sich warten. ich dachte, das läuft (wie bei den meisten) automatisch, doch jetzt warte ich schon ne halbe stunde auf die mail.


----------



## theworldburns (20. Juni 2011)

dass ich nicht eingeladen wurde steht bei mir auch wenn ich versuche mich jetzt schon einzuloggen, morgen gehts sicher für alle.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (21. Juni 2011)

geht leider (noch) nicht..wahrscheinlich funzt der login erst ab 11.


----------



## xTr3Me (21. Juni 2011)

Also ich finde nicht mal eine Option wo man ein Konto erstellen könnte *g*


----------



## mercedes65 (21. Juni 2011)

Inzwischen fangen viele Einkaufsläden mit ihen Reduzierungen an. Würde mich einfach mal unsehen. Findet man bestinmt etwas gutes.


----------



## Deleted 130866 (21. Juni 2011)

Also mit einem neuen Konto scheint dass nicht zu gehn, muss man wohl eingeladen sein..


----------



## TT-296 (21. Juni 2011)

Geht bei einem von euch der CRC-Sale schon?! Also bei mir heißt es noch: "Sie wurden zu diesem Zeitpunkt nicht zu aktiven Sales eingeladen"


----------



## da...tom (21. Juni 2011)

bei mir ebenfalls


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DomXC (21. Juni 2011)

Komme auch nicht rein. Habe ein altes Konto, aber keine Einladung erhalten. Ohne geht es wohl nicht?


----------



## Rolf (21. Juni 2011)

Gibt eh nichts Spannendes


----------



## logan777 (21. Juni 2011)

ich komme rein...ist aber nicht so toll. ist eigentlich nur alles was schon vorher reduziert war zusammen gefasst. und meist nur größen wie xxl oder xs.


----------



## TT-296 (21. Juni 2011)

logan777 schrieb:


> ich komme rein...ist aber nicht so toll. ist eigentlich nur alles was schon vorher reduziert war zusammen gefasst. und meist nur größen wie xxl oder xs.



hab schon sowas erwartet. naja, dann haben wir ja nichts verpasst.


----------



## Supernova (21. Juni 2011)

Handschueh waren deutlich billiger als im Shop. Aber irgendwie gehts nicht mit Paypal... da haben sie ansceinend Probleme.


----------



## Deleted 130866 (21. Juni 2011)

Na dann muss ich jetz wohl doch bei Rose bestellen...


----------



## Sven_Kiel (21. Juni 2011)

Komm auch nicht rein. Doofer Laden.


----------



## alibi1 (21. Juni 2011)

Supernova schrieb:


> Handschueh waren deutlich billiger als im Shop. Aber irgendwie gehts nicht mit Paypal... da haben sie ansceinend Probleme.



korrekt! habe mit dem Support (John) telefoniert, wirklich nett auch wenn der erste support agent behauptet hat das das an Paypal liegen würde. hatte normal versucht auf chainreaction mit paypal zu bestellen und keine probleme und daher noch ein zweites mal angerufen. am ende hat es drei rückrufe gegeben wo wir bei den ersten zwei lange probiert und gemacht haben. der dritte rückruf hat etwas lange auf sich warten lassen, aber sie geben zu das es da probleme gibt. konnte die teile, die ich wollte, auf der normalen seite bestellen und bei der bemerkung sollte ich reinschreiben: "please bring to john, see private sale." hatte also wirklich netten kontakt, der mir am ende auch geholfen hat. sie wollen mir nun das geld was ich mehr auf der normalen seite bezahlt habe zurückzahlen. also ich kann mich nicht über chainreaction beschweren. klasse jungs und mädels 

telefoniert oder tickert den support besser vorher per mail an bevor ihr auf der normalen seite bestellt. glaube nicht das die bemerkung ein freifahrstschein ist.



Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Komm auch nicht rein. Doofer Laden.



versuche mal dich auf der normalen seite in deinen account einzuloggen, ich vermute mal die mail und oder das passwort sind falsch.


----------



## Iond (21. Juni 2011)

Boeller4 schrieb:


> Dito , hab eben mal angerufen und bin auch nach ca 20 Versuchen durchgekommen. Auskunft der Mitarbeiterin:" Hinken sehr bei den Bestellungen hinterher" nach ihrer Auskunft werden zurzeit die Bestellungen vom 2.6 bearbeitet...  da meine vom 3.6 ist, meinte Sie, dass meine spätestens anfang nächster Woche bei mir sein solle.



Mit Bezahlung per Vorkasse kamen die letzten 10 Bestellungen immer innerhalb von ca. 5-10 Werktagen ab Überweisung meinerseits. Die letzten wurden gestern weggeschickt, überwiesen habe ich letzte Woche Montag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven_Kiel (21. Juni 2011)

alibi1 schrieb:


> versuche mal dich auf der normalen seite in deinen account einzuloggen, ich vermute mal die mail und oder das passwort sind falsch.



login alleine reicht wohl nicht. pwd auf homepage geht. Man muss wohl eingeladen werden, dann kann man auch von den Angeboten profitieren. Eventuell bin ich noch nicht lange genug Kunde bei denen...


----------



## alibi1 (21. Juni 2011)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> login alleine reicht wohl nicht. pwd auf homepage geht. Man muss wohl eingeladen werden, dann kann man auch von den Angeboten profitieren. Eventuell bin ich noch nicht lange genug Kunde bei denen...



ahso dachte du hast eine einladung bekommen. das kann natürlich sein wenn du nicht eingeladen wurdest auch nicht rein kommst. bestelle da schon seit 2 jahren und hab da nen guten umsatz für die gemacht, allein schon die regenjacke und -hose von endura knapp 300 Euro.


----------



## chem (21. Juni 2011)

naja umsatz für die hast du wahrscheinlich keinen merklichen gemacht, solche hammer preise wie immer haben. bei crc macht es schlicht und einfach die masse, da fällt man als einzelner kunde garnicht auf.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (22. Juni 2011)

das ist einer der gründe, warum ich bei crc als kunde nicht viel einkaufe.


----------



## Snap4x (22. Juni 2011)

Naja, hab ma rüber geschaut und bei Goggles hängen geblieben. Die sind im vergleich zum normalen Shop dort günstiger.
Ansonsten hab ich nur Klamotten entdeckt. Nix besonderes.... Alles so bei 50-60% Reduziert.


----------



## trixter78 (22. Juni 2011)

Bei den Freizeit-Schuhen (insb. Vans) findet man auch ein paar gute Angebote.

z.B.
Vans Giniss - 40,92 Euro
Vans Desurgent - 44,78 Euro
Vans Wylie - 44,78 Euro

Alles Modelle von diesem Jahr. Blöd nur, dass die bei CRC keine Zwischengrößen haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snap4x (22. Juni 2011)

Im Footlocker Outlet gibbet Vans und DC's vom letzten Jahr fÃ¼r ca. 10-30â¬. Kein Scherz! Zwar immer nur geringe Mengen, aber die gibt es. MÃ¼sst ihr nur nach Gelsenkirchen kommen.


----------



## .floe. (22. Juni 2011)

Der CRC Sale klappte bei mir reibungslos. Kam gestern kurz nach 11 rein, hab aber erst heute bestellt. Mit Kreditkarte kein Problem. Für mich gabs:

- NoFear Air Force Goggles für 25 statt 40 Euro CRC Preis
- 661 Veggie Knee Schoner Hart and Huntington für 26,xx statt 28,xx Euro

Mal sehen, wie lange es mit dem Versand dauert


----------



## theworldburns (22. Juni 2011)

.floe. schrieb:


> - 661 Veggie Knee Schoner Hart and Huntington für 26,xx statt 28,xx Euro



also wenn die nich rutschen fress ich n besen. super "schnäppchen" auch ;D


----------



## .floe. (22. Juni 2011)

> also wenn die nich rutschen fress ich n besen



Sollten sie nicht rutschen, melde ich mich nochmal bei dir  



> super "schnäppchen" auch



Hast ja recht...kein CRC-"internes" Schnäppchen.


----------



## ASIM (29. Juni 2011)

hy

bei http://www.camping-papst.de/index.php?sid=f3d3b2bda0359c89fe6d6518234bf583&

gibts die vaude Men's Spray Jacke II in gelb und grün recht günstig


----------



## Mettwurst82 (29. Juni 2011)

ASIM schrieb:


> hy
> 
> bei http://www.camping-papst.de/index.php?sid=f3d3b2bda0359c89fe6d6518234bf583&
> 
> gibts die vaude Men's Spray Jacke II in gelb und grün recht günstig



So klappt's auch mit dem Link 

Edit: Zumindest besser als vorher.


----------



## Kesan (30. Juni 2011)

Bei Zimtstern geht wohl schon der ausverkauf los, Jacken Shorts usw einiges bereits reduziert.

http://www.zimtstern.com/


----------



## baumeister21 (30. Juni 2011)

Kesan schrieb:


> Bei Zimtstern geht wohl schon der ausverkauf los, Jacken Shorts usw einiges bereits reduziert.
> 
> http://www.zimtstern.com/



Alternativ kann ich die Zimtstern Vorführteile bei HiBike empfehlen. Ich habe mir dort ein Trikot gekauft und bin voll zufrieden damit (59 statt 89).


----------



## napstarr (1. Juli 2011)

Vaude Spray Pants II lang bei BrÃ¼gelmann fÃ¼r 64,99.
10 â¬ Abzug gibts fÃ¼r die Anmeldung beim Newsletter! 

http://www.bruegelmann.de/bekleidun...regenhose-regenhose-mens-spray-pants-ii-black

EDIT: ist ein 2010er Modell!


----------



## baumeister21 (1. Juli 2011)

napstarr schrieb:


> 10  Abzug gibts für die Anmeldung beim Newsletter!



und 20 bei einer Shopbewertung: http://www.bruegelmann.de/shopbewertung.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## napstarr (1. Juli 2011)

und nochmal 10 â¬ fÃ¼r die bewertung des gekauften produkts 

es stellt sich die frage ob die spray pants II 2011 anders is als die 2010er. meinungen hierzu??


----------



## melkro4 (4. Juli 2011)

napstarr schrieb:


> und nochmal 10  für die bewertung des gekauften produkts
> 
> es stellt sich die frage ob die spray pants II 2011 anders is als die 2010er. meinungen hierzu??




Das würde mich auch mal interessieren. Macht das Sinn oder ist es wieder '"Marketing" ?


----------



## Urbancylcer (5. Juli 2011)

napstarr schrieb:


> Vaude Spray Pants II lang bei Brügelmann für 64,99.
> 10  Abzug gibts für die Anmeldung beim Newsletter!
> 
> http://www.bruegelmann.de/bekleidun...regenhose-regenhose-mens-spray-pants-ii-black
> ...



Mist, hab mir vor Kurzem das 10 Euro billigeres Modell für 79 Euro bei Globetrotter gekauft. Das 89er Modell schien aber leicht besser zu sein. Was soll's. Bei Dauerregen sind die Hosen Top. Man gleitet total easy mit Hosen und Schuhen in die Regenhose rein.
Ich finde die vaude Regenhosen top


----------



## jonny87 (5. Juli 2011)

hab mir jetzt mal diese hier zugelegt 
Sicher auch ein Schnäppchen wenn man den UVP bedenkt. 
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a37372/spray-3-4-pants-ii-black.html


----------



## fwmachine (5. Juli 2011)

Bike Max :

Armlinge fuer 9,95

Nachteil ist gleich Vorteil. Am oberen Bund ist kein Anti-Rutsch Gummi. Find ich klasse, da meine Arme etwas dicker sind und die anderen zwicken.


----------



## Mr-T1000b (5. Juli 2011)

ein Link wäre super praktisch ;-)


----------



## Se7enair (5. Juli 2011)

Jup, bin auch auf der Suche nach Armlingen


----------



## Se7enair (5. Juli 2011)

https://www.boc24.de/produkt/-Schna...inge-Thermostretch____80607_18147__18065.html


----------



## fwmachine (6. Juli 2011)

Das sind die im online shop. Ich habe welche im Shop gekauft, die KEIN Antirutschbund haben. 
Weder oben noch unten. 
Fuer mich ist das bequemer.

BI-BIKE heißt die Marke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Se7enair (6. Juli 2011)

Dann zeg uns doch bitte einen Link, ich hab nur die von mir geposteten gefunden, die kosten zwar dasselbe, scheinen aber doch andere zu sein.


----------



## fwmachine (6. Juli 2011)

Es gibt keinen link. Diese gibt es scheinbar nur in den Filialen. Das Angebot der Bikemax Shops und boc ist nicht immer identisch. Preislich als auch warentechnisch gibt es Unterschiede.

Boc ist ein Kooperationspartner und nicht DER onlineshop von Bikemax.

Prinzipiell kann man wohl sagen, dass boc die bikemax filialen wohl als " aussenlager" händelt. Wenn Du bei boc etwas bestellst, kann es also sein, dass es auch mal von einer filiale kommt. 
Doch die Filialkette hat a etwas andere Preise und b auch noch mal das ein oder andere Produkt mehr. 
Diese Erklaerung habe ich unabhaengig von 3 Mitarbeitern gehört, als ich auf der Suche nach ner Federgabel war. 
Und somit gibt es auch keinen link. Es gibt auch im Internet keine RockShox Recon Race 2010 coil fuer 229 euro. Umgekehrt keine Reba fuer 299 euro im shop!


----------



## Se7enair (6. Juli 2011)

Ah ok alles klar


----------



## Adam1987 (6. Juli 2011)

Camelbak The Don in Grün oder Gelb für ca. 70 und kostenlosem Versand

Das ist glaube ich die 2010er Version, dürfte aber glaub ich egal sein.

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/CamelBak-Trinksysteme-methyl-racing-Liter/dp/B002NZL1X0/ref=sr_1_1?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1309956568&sr=1-1"]CamelBak Trinksysteme The Don 100 oz 3,0 Liter: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]


----------



## JENSeits (6. Juli 2011)

Wenn sie denn die neue Trinkbalse drin hat - die würde ich schon nehmen! 
Ist meines Erachtens nach aber nicht bei Amazon zu entnehmen.


----------



## Adam1987 (6. Juli 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Wenn sie denn die neue Trinkbalse drin hat - die würde ich schon nehmen!
> Ist meines Erachtens nach aber nicht bei Amazon zu entnehmen.



Ist das OMEGA HydroTanium Reservoir, also das alte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## njoerd (8. Juli 2011)

ich abonier' mal und werbe gleich mit meiner Signatur


----------



## jengo78 (9. Juli 2011)

Adidas EvilEye L in shiny grey/red

99,99 

bei bike24.de

http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;product=23192;menu=1000,5,67


----------



## Matrahari (9. Juli 2011)

Protection:

Alpinestars SMX Bionic Vest 2011: Statt 139,95â¬ fÃ¼r 69,98â¬.

http://www.bikx.com/alpinestars-mtb-smx-bionic-vest-2011.html

Montag bestellt, Ware war nicht auf Lager. 69,98â¬ + 6â¬ Versand + 6â¬ Nachname +2â¬ an Postboten = 83,98â¬.

Paket gerade angekommen, gezahlt: 71,98â¬ ??


----------



## lupus_bhg (9. Juli 2011)

jengo78 schrieb:


> Adidas EvilEye L in shiny grey/red
> 
> 99,99
> 
> ...



Guter Preis. Leider brauche ich keine


----------



## schnupus (12. Juli 2011)

Wirklich gute Sachen gibts nur selten wirklich ganz günstig. Aber schaut mal hier sind laufend topsachen reduziert http://active-out.de/Sonderangebote


----------



## nosaint77 (12. Juli 2011)

Wer als LitfaÃsÃ¤ule umherfahren mÃ¶chte, bekommt hier ein Kurzarmtrikot "umsonst". Dazu wie mittlerweile allseits bekannt, einfach ne Bewertung fÃ¼r ein Produkt abgeben und anschlieÃend 10â¬ Gutschein bei der Bestellung angeben. Lediglich Versandkosten fallen an...


----------



## r0ckZ0r (14. Juli 2011)

Norco Oregon 15

http://www.tradoria.de/sporttaschen-und-rucksaecke/norco-oregon-15-bikerrucksack-1016884.html?cid=google_base&utm_source=preisvergleich&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=googlebase-2010-07


----------



## Tonymiller (14. Juli 2011)

Taug der Rucksack denn was?
ALso ich sachen Belüftung und Taschen Organsitation, wie gut ist die Helmhalterung, passt da gut ne 3l Trinkblase von Deuter rein? Hat die auch aussen Halterung für Knieprotektoren?


----------



## webhood (16. Juli 2011)

so jetzt kann ich auch mal was beitragen, Evoc Freeride Trail 20L Rucksack für 97,96 gibst hier:

http://www.boardx.de/evoc-freeride-trail-20l-black-p-54446.html?language=de&ref=base

web


----------



## Fromdalake (16. Juli 2011)

Ãhnliches bei Bikeunit: EVOC Freeride Tour mit 30 Litern. http://www.bikeunit.de/fahrradzubehoer/rucksaecke/evoc-freeride-tour-rucksack/227124.html 89,99 statt 148,9â¬


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shorty123 (18. Juli 2011)

Bei der Norma sind die Woche Radhosen für 19,99  im Angebot von Dunlop.. mit Sitzpolster... schaun garnicht mal schlecht aus, und für 20 ok..

Praxiseinsatz hatte ich noch keinen. 


mfg
chris


----------



## j_rg (18. Juli 2011)

EVOC "FREERIDE TOUR "Protectror Rucksack 30 L Gr. S schwarz
65+5 Versand


----------



## FarScout (19. Juli 2011)

Fahrrad Franz in Mühlheim Kährlich hat SSV bei Klamotten. Hab gestern Abend zwei Trikots für jeweils 5,- mit heim genommen.


----------



## Hillcruiser (19. Juli 2011)

dann fahr ich nachher mal vorbei


----------



## Luk00r (22. Juli 2011)

Auf http://www.mctrek.de gibts nochmal 20% auf alle Mammut-Produkte
bis zum 22.07. - also heute


----------



## nosaint77 (23. Juli 2011)

Luk00r schrieb:


> Auf http://www.mctrek.de gibts nochmal 20% auf alle Mammut-Produkte
> bis zum 22.07. - also heute



Mittlerweile gibt es dort 20% Rabatt auf alles, außer Tiernahrung... äh Winterware


----------



## lekanteto (24. Juli 2011)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> Mittlerweile gibt es dort 20% Rabatt auf alles, außer Tiernahrung... äh Winterware


Wobei sie vorher die Preise erhöht haben. Ich hatte mir letzte Woche einen Kletterhelm für 61 gekauft. Der ist jetzt für 75 drin.


----------



## Costas.Fakelaki (24. Juli 2011)

und die 20% opfer freun sich nen ast LOL


----------



## thegood (26. Juli 2011)

Specialized Deviant II Carbon Team + Specialized 2010 Ridge longfinger gloves für 120 Pfund ( inkl. Versand ) was zurzeit etwa 136 Euro entspricht. 
http://www.freeborn.co.uk/specialized-2011-deviant-iii-carbon

Der Helm kam gestern an, nachdem das Geld am 19 Juli überwiesen wurde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flex0r (27. Juli 2011)

Bei Sportsbuck gibt es bis 01.08.2011 25% auf alle Deuter Artikel mit dem Code: "Deuter"
Hier der Link zum Shop: http://www.sportbuck.com/index.php?manufacturers_id=1023

viele Grüße,
flex0r


----------



## Snap4x (28. Juli 2011)

Five Ten Impact 2 High fÃ¼r etwa 70â¬
http://www.bikestore.cc/fiveten-schuh-impact-high-p-153772.html


----------



## wartool (28. Juli 2011)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Five Ten Impact 2 High für etwa 70
> http://www.bikestore.cc/fiveten-schuh-impact-high-p-153772.html



na toll.. in Kindersarggröße 46.. alle anderen Größen kosten 109...


----------



## juicer666 (28. Juli 2011)

Ausverkauf wegen Umzug bei http://www.alpha-bikes.de/  in der Filiale München Nord ( NICHT online)

Auf alle Schuhe 30-50 %

Ich habe zB gekauft 
Five Ten Freerider für 70 , andere Modelle : Baron, leider keine impacts mehr.

Alle Klamotten 40 %
Rucksäcke 30 %
Schlösser 50%


----------



## chem (28. Juli 2011)

wartool schrieb:


> na toll.. in Kindersarggröße 46.. alle anderen Größen kosten 109...



die Kindergröße habe ich gerade bestellt, danke für den link.


----------



## Urstrom (28. Juli 2011)

Moin hatte hier letztens jemand ne Sram/Rock shox cap gesucht?
hab eine im Ebay gesehen...

http://cgi.ebay.de/Rock-Shox-Sram-X...port_Alle_Sportbekleidung&hash=item25662af9ed


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laphroaig10 (28. Juli 2011)

juicer666 schrieb:


> Ausverkauf wegen Umzug bei http://www.alpha-bikes.de/  in der Filiale München Nord ( NICHT online)
> 
> Auf alle Schuhe 30-50 %
> 
> ...



zusätzlich
Protektoren 40%
Helme 30-50%


----------



## juicer666 (28. Juli 2011)

War heute nochmal da wegen Handschuhen und siehe da:
Five Ten Schuhe sind seit heute vom Rabatt ausgenommen ... . 



Laphroaig10 schrieb:


> zusätzlich
> Protektoren 40%
> Helme 30-50%


----------



## hansie (2. August 2011)

Hier das habe ich durch nen Freund erfahren,die Jungs von Freerideand**** schmeißen wohl in unregelmaessigen Abstaenden Shirts umsonst raus!Man muss sie nur auf ihrer Facebook seite liken.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Freeridefuq/127357632948


----------



## Maddin M. (3. August 2011)

edit


----------



## clear water (3. August 2011)

bei bikemeile24.de gibts Radtrikots von Gonso statt 49,95 fÃ¼r 34,95â¬:
http://www.bikemeile24.de/bekleidung-herren/radtrikots-gonso/tinajo-black


----------



## Sonic_1579 (4. August 2011)

Hey,

ab heute gibts beim LIDL ne Softshelljacke.

Fällt allerdings ein bisschen groß aus ich hab normalerweise M aber mir hat die S gut gepasst...

http://www.lidl.de/de/UEber-Stock-und-Stein-ab-04-08-/CRIVIT-Herren-Softshell-Jacke

Macht einen guten Eindruck


----------



## Regensbiker (4. August 2011)

Super. Genau nach sowas hab ich gesucht


----------



## Sonic_1579 (4. August 2011)

Regensbiker schrieb:


> Super. Genau nach sowas hab ich gesucht



Freut mich dass ich helfen konnte 
Aber schnell schnell ich war um 10 da und die hatten bei uns nur noch 1x M und 2x S


----------



## Xell92 (4. August 2011)

Sonic_1579 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> ab heute gibts beim LIDL ne Softshelljacke.
> 
> ...




Super, die Jacke sieht echt gut aus  nach der 3 Lidl Filiale hatte ich dann endlich auch eine Blaue Jacke samt T-shirt bekommen


----------



## Regensbiker (4. August 2011)

Ah hier war alles ausverkauft. Aber ich habe mich dann für den Rucksack entschieden..naja immerhin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (4. August 2011)

Das crivit Zeug ist zwar alles andere als "highend" aber jeden cent wert..


----------



## Regensbiker (5. August 2011)

Bin gestern dann doch noch mal los und habe noch eine in schwarz gefunden


----------



## juicer666 (5. August 2011)

wenn ihr reden wollt: kauft euch einen Hund !


----------



## Tifftoff (6. August 2011)

Rose hat Online-SSV und versandkostenfrei bis Sonntag ab 50 Euro


----------



## Ulmi (6. August 2011)

bei http://jehlebikes.de

gibts zur Zeit 20 Prozent Jubiläumsaktion auf alles, auch auf schon runtergesetzte Ware!
Ärgert mich, war erst letzte Woche dort als es noch 10 Prozent auf alles gab....


----------



## bksmooth (6. August 2011)

Ulmi schrieb:


> bei http://jehlebikes.de
> 
> gibts zur Zeit 20 Prozent Jubiläumsaktion auf alles, auch auf schon runtergesetzte Ware!
> Ärgert mich, war erst letzte Woche dort als es noch 10 Prozent auf alles gab....




bei mir werden nur 10% im Warenkorb abgezogen


----------



## volcom74 (6. August 2011)

Ulmi schrieb:


> bei http://jehlebikes.de
> 
> gibts zur Zeit 20 Prozent Jubiläumsaktion auf alles, auch auf schon runtergesetzte Ware!
> Ärgert mich, war erst letzte Woche dort als es noch 10 Prozent auf alles gab....



Wie kommst du darauf?
Es gibt überall 10% sonst nix!


----------



## Lori77 (6. August 2011)

Gonso Ratrikot statt 79.95 jetzt 59.95
http://www.bikemeile24.de/bekleidung-damen/radtrikots-gonso/angel/black


----------



## xTr3Me (6. August 2011)

Man das kann doch nicht dein Ernst sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volcom74 (6. August 2011)

Hammer Teil - muss ich direkt bestellen!


----------



## Laphroaig10 (8. August 2011)

Chainreactioncycles hat diverse 5.10 im Angebot, zB

Impact 2 High in 42,5 und 45 für 81,xx
Sam Hill in 42,5 für 75,xx
Freerider in diversen Größen für 68,xx


----------



## hansie (9. August 2011)

wie schonmal von mir geschrieben,kann man wohl jetzt wieder was bei den Junges hier nen kostenloses oeberteil abstauben.Ich selbst habe mir eins von Den F&F lern im Laden gekauft und muss sagen.Mach gut was her!
aber checkt es selbst ab,liken und mitspielen
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Freeridefuq/127357632948


----------



## kroiterfee (9. August 2011)

schäbige assi-proll-t-shirt-druckbude.


----------



## hansie (9. August 2011)

Da wurde wohl jemand hart von eurem GURU ins Gericht genommen*haahahahahahaha*
PUDERZUCKER


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (9. August 2011)

Kann mich kroiterfees Meinung nur anschließen.
Habe F&F nach der letzten Meldung hier auch in FB geliked, aber nie ein Shirt von denen erhalten oder sonst was gehört.
Also spart euch die Mühe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theworldburns (9. August 2011)

sieht in der tat überaus schäbig aus, wer will so nen plunder anziehen?


----------



## Dreh (9. August 2011)

Vom Design mal abgesehen, da gehen die Geschmäcker ja auseinander,
haben Gewinnspiele auch eher wenig mit dem Thread hier zu tun...ist doch ähnlich wie mit eBay-Auktionen..




hansie schrieb:


> Da wurde wohl jemand hart von eurem GURU ins Gericht genommen*haahahahahahaha*
> PUDERZUCKER


----------



## Ulmi (9. August 2011)

volcom74 schrieb:


> Wie kommst du darauf?
> Es gibt überall 10% sonst nix!



Sorry, hab mich nochmals erkundigt und nachgefragt, jehlebikes hat bei unserem örtlichen Radiosender ne Werbung geschaltet bei der auf "nochmals" 10 Prozent zu den bisherigen 10 Prozent geworben wurde....das ganze kam wohl dann rüber wie 20 Prozent, nicht nur bei mir...sorry also für die Falschmeldung


----------



## davvah (13. August 2011)

Bei Karstadt in den Sporthäusern gibt's 50% auf ausgewählte Bike-Klamotten - auch, wenn bereits reduziert. Häufig nicht alle Größen aber wenn es um die Ecke ist, lohnt vielleicht ein Blick...

Bei mir sind's Scott RC Pro Knickers (2010) für 30 Euro geworden.


----------



## Zecken-Paule (13. August 2011)

davvah schrieb:


> Bei Karstadt in den Sporthäusern gibt's 50% auf ausgewählte Bike-Klamotten - auch, wenn bereits reduziert. Häufig nicht alle Größen aber wenn es um die Ecke ist, lohnt vielleicht ein Blick...
> 
> Bei mir sind's Scott RC Pro Knickers (2010) für 30 Euro geworden.


 
Schön für dich dass in deinem persönlichen Karstadt die Bike-Klamotten teilweise billiger sind. Aber wie kommst du auf die Idee, dass das auf ALLE Filialen zutrifft?!  Mal ehrlich, solche Empfehlungen sind doch für den Allerwertesten wenn du verstehst was ich meine....


----------



## pixelquantec (13. August 2011)

Karstadt-Sport gibt es ja nunmal öfters in D-Land, also könnten sicher viele dort einkaufen.


----------



## Zecken-Paule (13. August 2011)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> Karstadt-Sport gibt es ja nunmal öfters in D-Land, also könnten sicher viele dort einkaufen.


 
Zitat:



			
				Meister Zecken-Paule schrieb:
			
		

> Schön für dich dass in deinem persönlichen Karstadt die Bike-Klamotten teilweise billiger sind. Aber wie kommst du auf die Idee, dass das auf ALLE Filialen zutrifft?!


----------



## mäcpomm (13. August 2011)

Online sogar mit einem hippen Mädchenhemd.


----------



## Enrgy (13. August 2011)

mäcpomm schrieb:


> Online sogar mit einem hippen Mädchenhemd.



"Damen Radtrikot ... Pflaume"


----------



## volcom74 (13. August 2011)

mäcpomm schrieb:


> Online sogar mit einem hippen Mädchenhemd.



:kotz::kotz::kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davvah (13. August 2011)

Zecken-Paule schrieb:


> Aber wie kommst du auf die Idee, dass das auf ALLE Filialen zutrifft?!


Weil mir ein Verkäufer in "meinem" Karstadt gesagt hat, diese Aktion gäbe es im Moment in den meisten Karstadt-Sport-Filialen Deutschlands allerdings mit unterschiedlichem Angebot...


----------



## warpax (13. August 2011)

Nicht dran stören. Wenn Du Dir die übrigen Posts von Paule anschaust, siehst Du ganz schnell, daß der lediglich trollt.


----------



## ticris (14. August 2011)

*GORE BIKE WEAR Herren Trikot THERMO ALP-X L Black 69,66*

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Herren-Trikot-THERMO-ALP-X-black/dp/B002N8KI4U/ref=sr_1_1?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1313336336&sr=1-1"]GORE BIKE WEAR Herren Trikot THERMO ALP-X: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]


----------



## ogni (14. August 2011)

http://www.boc24.de/ 

hat bis zum 30.ten August eine Aktion was kurze Klamotten + Jacken betrifft. 

Kauf zwei, das dritte billigste Teil gibts umsonst. Eventuell is ja was für jemanden dabei.

Gruß


----------



## Sven_Kiel (15. August 2011)

On-One Langarmtrikot aus 100% Merinowolle fÃ¼r 24,71â¬...gerade bestellt..sieht schick aus finde ich und gut fÃ¼r kalte Tage...

http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/CLOOMER/on-one-100-percent-merino-wool-ls-top


----------



## theworldburns (16. August 2011)

1. hand/wollwäsche ist nicht pratikabel
2. in dem ding siehst du aus wie dein eigener opa
3. hohe wahrscheinlichkeit dass deine schafe sowas mitgemacht haben: http://www.google.de/search?q=Mulesing


----------



## Egika (16. August 2011)

1. wasche unterwegs auf Tour nur per Hand abends im Waschbecken.
2. das ist zum Glück Geschmackssache
3. Und beim Lycra ist das Teil mithoher Wahrscheinlichkeit von fleißigen Kinderhänden in Fernost gehäkelt worden....

Wo ist Dein Schnäppchenpost?
Wenn Du etwas diskutieren willst, mach doch bitte einen eigenen Thread dazu auf.
Danke!


----------



## Sven_Kiel (16. August 2011)

theworldburns schrieb:


> 1. hand/wollwäsche ist nicht pratikabel
> 2. in dem ding siehst du aus wie dein eigener opa
> 3. hohe wahrscheinlichkeit dass deine schafe sowas mitgemacht haben: http://www.google.de/search?q=Mulesing



1. Merinowolle ist imho Kunstfaser - Baumwolle sowieso - vorzuziehen, vor allem stinkt es nicht nach mehreren Tagen
2. So ein Blödsinn, der Schnitt entscheidet.
3. wenn Du diskutieren willst, mach Deinen eigenen Thread auf. wenn es nach Moral geht, dürfte man z.B. NICHTS mehr aus Fernost kaufen.

@Danke Egika ..diese Nörgelei und Laberei hier geht mir langsam auch auf den Senkel

Ansonster bei Zweirad Stadler...hab ich mir gerade gegönnt und tragen sich super:
Scott MTB-Schuh Pro mit Ratsche für 69:
http://www.zweirad-stadler.com/shop/scott/scott-mtb-schuh-pro-silber.html,a20213


----------



## xTr3Me (16. August 2011)

> 3. wenn Du diskutieren willst, mach Deinen eigenen Thread auf. wenn es  nach Moral geht, dürfte man z.B. NICHTS mehr aus Fernost kaufen.



Ihr macht es euch aber VERDAMMT leicht. Bitter wie der Mensch verkommt..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EL Pablo (16. August 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Ihr macht es euch aber VERDAMMT leicht. Bitter wie der Mensch verkommt..



wow, ein gutmensch. ich mach den pc aus und zieh in der wald. (das trikot hab ich aber vorher noch bestellt...)


carbonhelm von 661, leider komische farbe:
http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=70&products_id=2803


----------



## volcom74 (16. August 2011)

Ich würde ehr sagen der Fred verkommt! :kotz:
Das blöde Gelaber hält echt keiner aus. 
Immer dieses Gemecker über die geposteten Sachen...ihr müsst es ja nicht kaufen!


----------



## <NoFear> (16. August 2011)

back to topic please... thx !


----------



## Schulle (19. August 2011)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Ansonster bei Zweirad Stadler...hab ich mir gerade gegönnt und tragen sich super:
> Scott MTB-Schuh Pro mit Ratsche für 69:
> http://www.zweirad-stadler.com/shop/scott/scott-mtb-schuh-pro-silber.html,a20213



Der Tipp ist super. Suche nämlich Schuhe für mein CC-Hardtail. Die müssten
ja optimmal dafür sein. DANKE

Die hab ich gerade betsellt:
http://www.nubuk-bikes.de/nubuk-bikes-part-details/product/shimano-xt-pedal-2012-pd-m980/index.html


----------



## peh (19. August 2011)

Schulle schrieb:


> Der Tipp ist super.


Diese Dinger finde ich auch interessant. 44 war kürzlich auch noch dabei.


----------



## Maracuja10 (19. August 2011)

Die Vaude Schuhe hat meine Freundin und ist zufrieden. Super für den Preis 

Bei matschigen Gelände und Gehpassagen sind sie allerdings von Nachteil, da sie sich hinten sehr schnell mit Dreck zusetzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s4shhh (19. August 2011)

peh schrieb:


> Diese Dinger finde ich auch interessant. 44 war kürzlich auch noch dabei.


BESTELLT


----------



## s4shhh (19. August 2011)

Schulle schrieb:


> Der Tipp ist super. Suche nämlich Schuhe für mein CC-Hardtail. Die müssten
> ja optimmal dafür sein. DANKE
> 
> *Die hab ich gerade betsellt:
> http://www.nubuk-bikes.de/nubuk-bikes-part-details/product/shimano-xt-pedal-2012-pd-m980/index.html*


http://shop.best-bike-parts.de/Peda...PD-M780--646.html?referer=froogle&language=de

ich auch , die reichen für mich


----------



## Scholzi (20. August 2011)

Hallo,

jetzt mal ein "echtes" Schnäppchen!
AM-Helm Giro XAR 2011 z.B. in matt/schwarz Gr. M (56-59) für 103,99 bei Amazon.de versandkostenfrei!! (Durchnittspreis am online Markt z.Zt. ca. 140.-) Achtung, noch 13 Stk. am Lager.

Grüße aus Wien 
Scholzi




MEGATEC schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> ich hab mir gedacht ich eröffne mal nen Posting wo jeder seine im www gefundenen Bekleidungsschnäppchen posten kann - vielleicht kann ja so der eine oder andere ne richtig guten Fang für wenig Geld machen
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## overkill_KA (21. August 2011)

Sommerschlussverkauf bei CRC läuft noch.
Jetzt hat man noch eine gute Auswahl

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/offers.aspx


----------



## xTr3Me (21. August 2011)

Irgendwie findet man da ja nichts brauchbares..


----------



## A4L (21. August 2011)

ONeal Sinner Knieschoner CG-Signature Series

Letzte Woche bestellt, binnen 48 h da.

49,95  anstatt 79,95 . Die passenden Ellbogenschoner sind auch reduziert..


----------



## overkill_KA (21. August 2011)

Habe Chain Reaction Cycles Gutscheine im Wert von *12 Pfund.*

Hat daran jemand Interesse?


----------



## njoerd (22. August 2011)

was willst du dafür haben und wie lange ist der gültig?


----------



## JHDVi (22. August 2011)

Schon mal bei Leverve in Albstadt-Truchtellingen vorbei geschaut?
Die haben auch Internetverkauf.
http://www.leverve.de/shop_content.php?coID=11


----------



## Deleted 60472 (23. August 2011)

Camelbak Hydro Vest

http://www.outdoor-broker.de/berg/camelbak-hydro-reservoir-vest.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomaol (23. August 2011)

Hi.

Wo  gibt es  den heuer billige  Shirts & Trikos ?

Mfg.


----------



## Dreh (24. August 2011)

tomaol schrieb:


> Hi.
> 
> Wo  gibt es  den heuer billige  Shirts & Trikos ?
> 
> Mfg.



gehÃ¶rt eher in den "Suche SchnÃ¤ppchen"-Thread,
aber bei BrÃ¼gelmann gibt's ein trikot fÃ¼r 4â¬ wenn ich's richtig im Kopf hab..
(10â¬ -10â¬ Gutschein +4â¬ Porto)


----------



## DirtyRodriguez (24. August 2011)

Dreh schrieb:


> gehört eher in den "Suche Schnäppchen"-Thread,
> aber bei Brügelmann gibt's ein trikot für 4 wenn ich's richtig im Kopf hab..
> (10 -10 Gutschein +4 Porto)


 
Und ich geh jetzt kacken.


----------



## JENSeits (24. August 2011)

same thoughts here!


----------



## Dreh (24. August 2011)

.


----------



## tomaol (27. August 2011)

Es scheint  hier  sind  nur   18  jährige.


----------



## Dreh (27. August 2011)

tomaol schrieb:


> Es scheint  hier  sind  nur   18  jährige.



das gezänk hat keinen sinn, das stimmt..
-ansonsten..du hast nach "billig" gefragt und das ist mir dazu eingefallen...wenn du goretex und co. für weniger wie normalpreis meintest,
hättest du das vielleicht so beschreiben sollen, oder zumindest eher "günstig" schreiben...oder hab ich irgendwas total falsch verstanden hier?


----------



## Phil-Joe (28. August 2011)

Um mal wieder was on topic zu posten.
Platzangst hat im hauseigenen webshop gerade paar Sachen reduziert.

Bspw. die Ram Zip Off für 110 statt 140
http://www.platzangst-shop.com/product_info.php/info/p1098_zip-off-bike-pants--quot-RAM-quot-.html

Weiß halt nicht genau, was ich von ihr halten soll für Touren. Ob das Material da nicht vielleicht doch ein wenig heftig ist. Kann's nicht einschätzen.


----------



## lukidtm (28. August 2011)

also hab die hose seit donnerstag udn sie sit sehr massiv und aus dicken stoff und wärm gut glaub nicht unbedingt das sie was für touren ist :/ Getestet habe ich sie noch nicht !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil-Joe (28. August 2011)

Ja das hab ích mir fast gedacht, als ich sie mal genauer auf den Bildern betrachtet habe. Verdammt.

Bleiben nur noch andere Möglichkeiten über.


----------



## tomaol (28. August 2011)

Dreh schrieb:


> das gezänk hat keinen sinn, das stimmt..
> -ansonsten..du hast nach "billig" gefragt und das ist mir dazu eingefallen...wenn du goretex und co. für weniger wie normalpreis meintest,
> hättest du das vielleicht so beschreiben sollen, oder zumindest eher "günstig" schreiben...oder hab ich irgendwas total falsch verstanden hier?


 
OK.

Ich meinte günstig.

Jetzt kommt der Herbst.
Sollte warm halten, aber nicht zum schwitzen bringen.
Nicht so leicht.

Mfg.


----------



## DiggaBiker (28. August 2011)

Phil-Joe schrieb:


> Um mal wieder was on topic zu posten.
> Platzangst hat im hauseigenen webshop gerade paar Sachen reduziert.
> 
> Bspw. die Ram Zip Off für 110 statt 140
> ...


 
Du hast den Unterschied zwischen "Schnäppchen" und "Teilreduziert" auch nicht verstanden, was?!  

Für 110 Eier kriegst diese Buchse an jeder Ecke, Alder.


----------



## Board-Raider (28. August 2011)

Schnäppchen:






*PEARL IZUMI ELITE Limited MTB Jersey Radtrikot Mountainbiketrikot*
http://www.active-out.eu/products/d...-MTB-Jersey-Radtrikot-Mountainbiketrikot.html

statt 79,90 nur 39,90 hab mir auch eins bestellt, war super schnell da 

noch eins:

* Gore Fusion AS Windstopper Jacke*

statt 199 nur 129 (leider nur noch in M)
http://sports.engelhorn.de/sportart...87--76260--500/?wt_mc=amc17785397&psm=onmacon


----------



## Phil-Joe (29. August 2011)

DiggaBiker schrieb:


> Du hast den Unterschied zwischen "Schnäppchen" und "Teilreduziert" auch nicht verstanden, was?!
> 
> Für 110 Eier kriegst diese Buchse an jeder Ecke, Alder.



Oh man, können wir das endlich mal lassen hier?!
Ich dachte, hier wollten sich Interessierte gegenseitig drauf aufmerksam machen, wenn die gewohnten Preise der Hersteller mal nach unten abweichen?!

Wieso wird man dann hier ständig vollgeflaumt, wenn man sich am Thread mit sinnvollen Beiträgen beteiligt?! Das sind die Kommentare, weshalb dieses Forum in vielen anderen so verpönt ist. *kopfschüttel*


----------



## Mattulla (29. August 2011)

Platzangst Trailtech (grau/XXL) fÃ¼r 49 â¬ statt 149 â¬ bei Amazon

http://www.amazon.de/Platzangst-Reg...MHPO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1314610252&sr=8-1

[EDIT] Der Preis ist soeben wieder auf 149 wieder hochgesetzt worden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (29. August 2011)

gekauft 

Danke!


----------



## DiggaBiker (29. August 2011)

Phil-Joe schrieb:


> Ich dachte, hier wollten sich Interessierte gegenseitig drauf aufmerksam machen, wenn die gewohnten Preise der Hersteller mal nach unten abweichen?!


 
Nein. Die Herstellerpreise ("unverbindliche Preisempfehlung") kannst du keinesfalls als Maßstab anlegen. Wer Sachen zum original UVP kauft, dem ist eh nicht mehr zu helfen.

Deshalb macht es wenig Sinn, hier so Sachen zu posten, die vom Händler unterhalb des Hersteller-UVPs angeboten und mit "reduziert" angepriesen werden. Nur weil etwas zu einem reduzierten Preis angeboten wird, ist es noch lange kein Schnäppchen. Es ist ja echt ein low-brainer, hier Sachen zu posten, die man zum selben Preis an jeder Ecke haben kann. Sonst wäre der komplette Fred für den Arsch.


----------



## JENSeits (29. August 2011)

Der Platzangst-Post gerade ist genau so ein Post, wie er in diesen Thread gehört! 
Sehr gutes Beipsiel.


----------



## njoerd (29. August 2011)

allerdings!
edit. oh ok, xxl bin ich nun nicht


----------



## austriacarp (29. August 2011)

Mattulla schrieb:


> Platzangst Trailtech (grau/XXL) für 49  statt 149  bei Amazon
> 
> http://www.amazon.de/Platzangst-Reg...MHPO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1314610252&sr=8-1


 
Kostet aber 149 da hat es was mit den Preisen bei Fahrrad de zuerst kommt 49 und dann kommt vorne der einser
Ergon Handschuhe für 19,95 http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a29998/ht1-m-touring-handschuh.html


----------



## JENSeits (29. August 2011)

Ist jetzt geÃ¤ndert worden. 
Ich hab eine BestellbestÃ¤tigung bekommen Ã¼ber 49,99â¬, allerdings ist das noch kein Kaufvertrag. Der wird erst mit der VersandbestÃ¤tigung erstellt.

Ich hoffe noch


----------



## Mattulla (29. August 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Ist jetzt geändert worden.
> Ich hab eine Bestellbestätigung bekommen über 49,99, allerdings ist das noch kein Kaufvertrag. Der wird erst mit der Versandbestätigung erstellt.
> 
> Ich hoffe noch



Mein Bruder und ich haben die jedenfalls noch für 49  bestellt. Habe bis jetzt nur die Bestellbestätigung von Amazon erhalten. Hoffentlich geht die Bestellung durch....

"Bitte beachten Sie: Diese E-Mail dient lediglich der Bestätigung des Einganges Ihrer Bestellung und stellt noch keine Annahme Ihres Angebotes auf Abschluss eines Kaufvertrages dar. Ihr Kaufvertrag für einen Artikel kommt zu Stande, wenn wir Ihre Bestellung annehmen, indem wir Ihnen eine E-Mail mit der Benachrichtigung zusenden, dass der Artikel an Sie abgeschickt wurde."


----------



## JENSeits (29. August 2011)

Genau so

Danke fürs zitieren, ich hatte keine Lust es vom Handy abzutippen


----------



## austriacarp (29. August 2011)

wünsche euch viel glück aber bei fahrad de dürften die probleme mit den Preisen haben ich habe auch eine vaude regenjacke angeklick für 34,90und dann kam vorne ein einser dazu.


----------



## xTr3Me (29. August 2011)

ihr versteht da was falsch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mattulla (29. August 2011)

austriacarp schrieb:


> wünsche euch viel glück aber bei fahrad de dürften die probleme mit den Preisen haben ich habe auch eine vaude regenjacke angeklick für 34,90und dann kam vorne ein einser dazu.



Es hat geklappt! 

_Sehr geehrte(r) XXXXXXX,

heute wurden von fahrrad-de Artikel Ihrer Bestellung vom August 27, 2011 versendet.

==================================================
VERSANDDETAILS
==================================================

fahrrad-de enthielt die folgenden Artikel im Paket 1 dieser Lieferung: 

1 Platzangst Regenjacke Trailtech grey (Größe: XXL)

Versanddatum: August 29, 2011
Versandgeschwindigkeit: Standard

Ihre Lieferanschrift:

XXXXXX

Falls die Bestellung weitere Artikel enthält, empfangen Sie per E-Mail eine Bestätigung, wann diese Artikel versendet werden.

FRAGEN? 

Falls Sie Fragen zu dieser Bestellung einschließlich des Versandstatus haben, können Sie hier nachsehen: [ame="http://www.amazon.de/gp/css/history/view.html oder eine E-Mail schreiben an: https://www.amazon.de/gp/help/contact/contact.html?ie=UTF8&marketplaceID=4&orderID=303-4991891-7628337&sellerID=844766892"]Anmeldung bei Amazon.de[/ame], um sich direkt an fahrrad-de zu wenden.

==================================================
EMPFANG
==================================================

Datum: August 27, 2011

Amazon Bestellnummer: XXXXXX

fahrrad-de Bestellnr.: XXXXXX

1 Platzangst Regenjacke Trailtech grey (Größe: XXL), EUR 49,99

---------------------------------------------------------------------

Artikelzwischensumme: EUR 49,99
Versandkosten: EUR 0,00
Summe: EUR 49,99

Bezahlt von Amex: EUR 49,99
---------------------------------------------------------------------

Vielen Dank für Ihren Einkauf bei Amazon.de._


----------



## JENSeits (29. August 2011)

Ich hab noch keine


----------



## Mattulla (29. August 2011)

Bei mir hat es auch 2 1/2 tage bis zur Versandbestätigung gedauert.


----------



## trixter78 (30. August 2011)

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Vans-VHQSBKA-Herren-Sneaker-Schwarz/dp/B004E8MPWU/"]Vans Gravel bei Amazon[/ame] für knapp 40 anstatt 90 Euro.
Es sind nur einige Größen reduziert (38.5, 41 und 42.5) und nur noch wenige verfügbar.

Herstellerseite mit Produktbeschreibung


----------



## Egika (30. August 2011)

seid Ihr alle XXL???


----------



## Linse23 (30. August 2011)

Wo finde ich den eigentlich von ADIDAS die Bikebekleidung? Finde im Internet bzw. auf der ADIDAS HP nichts darüber? Im speziellen würden mich die Klamotten, die Hans Rey trägt interessieren!


----------



## Phil-Joe (30. August 2011)

Offensichtlich hast du dich recht lange nicht mehr mit der Materie beschäftigt.

Adidas hat seine Bike-Klamotten-Produktion komplett an den früheren Partner und jetzt alleinigen Hersteller Mavic übergeben. D.h. Adidas selbst hat keine eigene Kollektion an Rad-Klamotten mehr im Programm. Sorry du.

Heißt: du kannst Gück haben und Restposten bekommen, mehr aber auch nicht. Ich glaube bereits 2010 hat Adidas schon die alleinigen Rechte an den Klamotten an Mavic abgetreten.


----------



## Egika (30. August 2011)

meinst Du nicht, Du bist mit der Frage im völlig falschen Thread gelandet???


----------



## Mattulla (30. August 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Ich hab noch keine



Fahrrad.de hat mir heute einfach mal ein Jersey von Platzangst anstatt der Jacke geschickt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## machero (30. August 2011)

Mattulla schrieb:


> Fahrrad.de hat mir heute einfach mal ein Jersey von Platzangst anstatt der Jacke geschickt.



da wird der Euro zum Teuro


----------



## Mattulla (30. August 2011)

machero schrieb:


> da wird der Euro zum Teuro




Nix da, hab denen schon eine Email geschrieben und die ursprüngliche Versandbestätigung geschickt. Morgen bekommen die das Trickot zurück.


----------



## 1000years (31. August 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Ich hab noch keine



Hat anscheinend doch geklappt 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/411348/cat/all

Ich biete 35 Euro.


----------



## xTr3Me (31. August 2011)

Ihr seid so dämlich.. Schnäppchen kaufen nur um es wieder zu verkaufen. Mein Gott.


----------



## JENSeits (31. August 2011)

Noch nicht aber die Versandbestätigung ist schon gekommen. Bei gutem Gebot geht sie weg


----------



## Mattulla (31. August 2011)

*DAKINE Rucksack Amp 12L, Moss, OS*

Produktmerkmale
Kompressionsgeformte Rückenpolster mit Lüftungskanälen aus Dri-Mesh® Material. Schultertragegurte aus leichtem atmungsaktiven Dri-Mesh® Material.
Extra Reißverschluss Fach mit einer 3 Liter Trinkblase.
Viele technische Features für Trails und Touren wie fleecegefüttertes Sonnenbrillenfach, Fächer für Pumpe und vieles mehr. Abnehmbare Regenhülle im Bodenfach, Helmtragesystem und zwei Reissverschußfächer seitlich.
Ca. 12 Liter Volumen

Unverb. Preisempf.:	EUR 89,95
Preis:	EUR 41,56 

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/DAKINE-Rucksack-Amp-12L-Moss/dp/B00361EBKA/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&qid=1314774394&sr=8-12"]DAKINE Rucksack Amp 12L, Moss, OS: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]


*DAKINE Rucksack Amp 12L, Crimson, OS (U)*
UVP: EUR 89,95 
Preis: EUR 43,62

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/DAKINE-Rucksack-Amp-12L-Crimson/dp/B00361EBKK/ref=sr_1_2?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1314774722&sr=1-2"]DAKINE Rucksack Amp 12L, Crimson, OS (U): Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]

*DAKINE Rucksack Amp 18L, Crimson, OS*
UVP: EUR 99,95 
Preis: EUR 48,49

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/DAKINE-Rucksack-Amp-18L-Crimson/dp/B00361EBK0/ref=sr_1_1?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1314774722&sr=1-1"]DAKINE Rucksack Amp 18L, Crimson, OS: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]


[EDIT] - schon ausverkauft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Big_Foot (31. August 2011)

Mattulla schrieb:


> *DAKINE Rucksack Amp 12L, Moss, OS*
> 
> Produktmerkmale
> Kompressionsgeformte Rückenpolster mit Lüftungskanälen aus Dri-Mesh® Material. Schultertragegurte aus leichtem atmungsaktiven Dri-Mesh® Material.
> ...


 

Wenn ich die Links aufrufe, steht überall nur "Nicht verfügbar".

Schade


----------



## Enrgy (31. August 2011)

Um 9:30 Uhr war von jedem Teil nur noch 1 Stück verfügbar, klar daß jetzt alle weg sind


----------



## Mattulla (31. August 2011)

Ja, waren leider nur noch sehr wenige übrig. Wenn ich mich nicht irre, 1-3 Stück, je nach Modell.


----------



## gomerline (31. August 2011)

Gibt den Rucksack auch noch günstiger:
http://www.dakine-shop.de/products/...ike-Rucksack-inkl-3L-Trinksystem-Nalgene.html

Auf der rechten Seite gibts dann noch einen 10 Gutschein


----------



## s4shhh (31. August 2011)

http://www.dakine-shop.de/specials.php

eventuell sind dort noch RucksÃ¤cke davon dabei!
Preislich sollten die ungefÃ¤hr Ã¤hnlich gelagert sein

haha hergebrannt....aber den 10â¬ gibts erst ab 60â¬ Bestellwert


----------



## Mattulla (31. August 2011)

Big_Foot schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Links aufrufe, steht überall nur "Nicht verfügbar".
> 
> Schade



Von dem hier sind noch 7 Stück verfügbar:

*DAKINE Rucksack Amp, ca. 12 Liter mit 3 Liter Trinkblase
UVP: EUR 99,95 
Preis: EUR 50,97*

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/DAKINE-Rucksack-Liter-Reservoir-Slate/dp/B001SHY1Z4/ref=sr_1_17?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1314789145&sr=1-17"]DAKINE Rucksack Amp, ca. 12 Liter mit 3 Liter Trinkblase: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]

Hiervon 10 Stück

*Dakine Rucksack Drafter, 12L mit 3 Liter Trinkblase
UVP: EUR 99,95 
Preis: EUR 48,00*

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Dakine-Rucksack-Drafter-blue-12L/dp/B004A90NZ4/ref=sr_1_3?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1314789298&sr=1-3"]Dakine Rucksack Drafter, 12L: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]


----------



## Alex-F (31. August 2011)

s4shhh schrieb:


> http://www.dakine-shop.de/specials.php
> 
> eventuell sind dort noch Rucksäcke davon dabei!
> Preislich sollten die ungefähr ähnlich gelagert sein
> ...


 
Sauber, ich nehm den Nomad, mit den 10 Rabatt dann für 65. Danke für den Tip


----------



## markus84 (31. August 2011)

Verkaufe gerade IXS MTB Schuhe und Sinner Ellbogen- und Knieschoner. Bei Interesse einfach melden!

http://www.ebay.de/sch/radlmark/m.html?_trksid=p4340.l2562


----------



## JENSeits (31. August 2011)

BItte keine Eigenwerbung!


----------



## franzel_84 (2. September 2011)

So ich habe mir mal den Dakine AMP 25L bestellt, heute ist dieser gekommen. Von der augenscheinlichen QualitÃ¤t sieht er gut aus, leider ist er von der GrÃ¶Ãe eher etwas fÃ¼r das schÃ¶ne Geschlecht bzw. MÃ¤nnlein mit kurzen RÃ¼cken. Ich habe mal ein paar Fotos im Vergleich zum Deuter Trans Alpine 26 SL meiner Frau gemacht, vorweg dieser ist im Bereich der RÃ¼ckenpartie grÃ¶Ãer. Wer also eine Alternative zum besagten Deutermodel sucht ist mit dem Dakine (erst recht als Neukunde mit 10â¬ Rabatt) gut bedient => 54,95â¬ statt "UVP 129,95â¬".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BB1 (2. September 2011)

...


----------



## greenhorn-biker (4. September 2011)

An alle Einsteiger die was für kleines Geld suchen!
Morgen gibts bei Aldi-Süd Herbst-Bikebekleidung 
Werd mir die Sachen morgen früh mal anschauen gehen


----------



## Alex-F (5. September 2011)

franzel_84 schrieb:


> So ich habe mir mal den Dakine AMP 25L bestellt, heute ist dieser gekommen. Von der augenscheinlichen Qualität sieht er gut aus, leider ist er von der Größe eher etwas für das schöne Geschlecht bzw. Männlein mit kurzen Rücken. Ich habe mal ein paar Fotos im Vergleich zum Deuter Trans Alpine 26 SL meiner Frau gemacht, vorweg dieser ist im Bereich der Rückenpartie größer. Wer also eine Alternative zum besagten Deutermodel sucht ist mit dem Dakine (erst recht als Neukunde mit 10 Rabatt) gut bedient => 54,95 statt "UVP 129,95".


 
Hab letzte Woche den Nomad bestellt. Mein erster Gedanke als ich ihn anprobiert hatte war auch das der Rücken sich kurz an fühlt.
Aber gut, für 65 (nach dem Neukundenrabatt) trotzdem top.


----------



## JENSeits (6. September 2011)

*Kurzer Zwischenstand!*

Ich hatte letzten Monat die Platzangst Trailtech fÃ¼r 49,99â¬ bei fahrrad.de via Amazon.de gekauft. BestellbestÃ¤tigung und VersandbestÃ¤tigung waren Ã¼ber die Jacke ausgeschrieben (kamen von Amazon.de).

Heute (von wegen 2-3 Tage Lieferzeit - bestellt war am 28ten) kam ein Platzangst Trikot!
Ich habe jetzt mal eine E-Mail hingeschrieben. Sowas finde ich eine UnverschÃ¤mtheit, ist einem anderen User genau bei dem Artikel auch passiert!


----------



## Laphroaig10 (6. September 2011)

CRC hat einige neue Angebote, zB die 2010 Evoc Rucksäcke (ua Freeride Trail für ~82]


----------



## HXT (7. September 2011)

Evoc Freeride CC 16L ab 69.90 + Versand - Hibike...
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...k-mit-Anti-Impact-System-orange-Mod-2010.html


----------



## Laphroaig10 (7. September 2011)

HXT schrieb:


> Evoc Freeride CC 16L ab 69.90 + Versand - Hibike...
> http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...k-mit-Anti-Impact-System-orange-Mod-2010.html



58,50 inkl bei CRC
Link


----------



## buheitel (7. September 2011)

Hatte die Jacke auch bestellt über Amazon. Da kostete allerdings nur 29,90. Hatte mich schon gewundert, dass die in XL 149 kostete und in XXL nur 29,90. Nach drei Wochen ohne jegliche Rückmeldung seitens fahrrad.de kam eine Stornierung wegen Nitlieferbarkeit von denen und gleichzeitig die Preisänderung bei Amazon auf 49,90. Komischer Laden....



JENSeits schrieb:


> *Kurzer Zwischenstand!*
> 
> Ich hatte letzten Monat die Platzangst Trailtech für 49,99 bei fahrrad.de via Amazon.de gekauft. Bestellbestätigung und Versandbestätigung waren über die Jacke ausgeschrieben (kamen von Amazon.de).
> 
> ...


----------



## Mattulla (7. September 2011)

stifflers_mum schrieb:


> Hatte die Jacke auch bestellt über Amazon. Da kostete allerdings nur 29,90. Hatte mich schon gewundert, dass die in XL 149 kostete und in XXL nur 29,90. Nach drei Wochen ohne jegliche Rückmeldung seitens fahrrad.de kam eine Stornierung wegen Nitlieferbarkeit von denen und gleichzeitig die Preisänderung bei Amazon auf 49,90. Komischer Laden....



Allerdings komisch. Ich und einige andere haben aber eine Versandbestätigung für die Jacke erhalten und gemäß Amazon ist dadurch ein gültiger Kaufvertrag zustande gekommen. Dann wurden aber statt der Jacken irgendwelche Trikots aus dem letzten Jahr verschickt. Bei der Reklamation wurde mir zumindest mitgeteilt, dass man versehentlich was falsches geliefert hat, der andere Artikel aber leider nicht mehr lieferbar sei. An dem Tag war die Jacke in der Farbe und der Größe tatsächlich nicht mehr auf Amazon oder auch direkt über Fahrrad.de erhältlich. Dann zwei Tage später waren die Jacken wieder drin. Habe davon Screenshots gemacht, diese denen zugeschickt und um Lieferung der Ware gebeten. Bis jetzt kam noch keine Antwort. Wenn ich bis morgen mittag nichts erhalte, nehme ich die Amazon A-Z Garantie in Anspruch, dann setzt sich Amazon mit Fahrrad.de in Verbindung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## buheitel (7. September 2011)

eine Bestellbestätigung von Amazon hatte ich auch bekommen. Auch, dass sich fahrrad.de nicht zu einem Liefertermin gemeldet hat. Aber keine Regung von fahrrad.de selber. Auf der Amazon Seite waren auch die Bilder falsch verlinkt. Auf 2 Bildern war die Regenjacke und auf einem dritten so ein Trikot. Das habt ihr dann wahrscheinlich bekommen....


----------



## JENSeits (7. September 2011)

Bei mir war allerdings überall das Jäckchen zusehen, aber ich glaube das solltenw ir woanders ausdiskutieren als im Schnäppchenthread!


----------



## Mattulla (7. September 2011)

stifflers_mum schrieb:


> eine Bestellbestätigung von Amazon hatte ich auch bekommen. Auch, dass sich fahrrad.de nicht zu einem Liefertermin gemeldet hat. Aber keine Regung von fahrrad.de selber. Auf der Amazon Seite waren auch die Bilder falsch verlinkt. Auf 2 Bildern war die Regenjacke und auf einem dritten so ein Trikot. Das habt ihr dann wahrscheinlich bekommen....




Es geht nicht um die Bestellbestätigung, sondern die Versandbestätigung. Diese ist ausschlaggebend.


----------



## bobons (7. September 2011)

661 EVO New Wave Helm weiss/schwarz/rot XL 48.79EUR

Mehr Farben im Shop.


----------



## Trompeten Paul (7. September 2011)

http://www.outdoor-broker.de/bike2/pearl-izumi-rev-short.html

Pearl Izumi Rev Short 49,95â¬


----------



## ansgar1 (7. September 2011)

Kampfstiefel Afghanistan, 2. Wahl für 99 statt 170.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mattulla (7. September 2011)

Mattulla schrieb:


> Allerdings komisch. Ich und einige andere haben aber eine Versandbestätigung für die Jacke erhalten und gemäß Amazon ist dadurch ein gültiger Kaufvertrag zustande gekommen. Dann wurden aber statt der Jacken irgendwelche Trikots aus dem letzten Jahr verschickt. Bei der Reklamation wurde mir zumindest mitgeteilt, dass man versehentlich was falsches geliefert hat, der andere Artikel aber leider nicht mehr lieferbar sei. An dem Tag war die Jacke in der Farbe und der Größe tatsächlich nicht mehr auf Amazon oder auch direkt über Fahrrad.de erhältlich. Dann zwei Tage später waren die Jacken wieder drin. Habe davon Screenshots gemacht, diese denen zugeschickt und um Lieferung der Ware gebeten. Bis jetzt kam noch keine Antwort. Wenn ich bis morgen mittag nichts erhalte, nehme ich die Amazon A-Z Garantie in Anspruch, dann setzt sich Amazon mit Fahrrad.de in Verbindung.




Das ist ja wohl ein schlechter Scherz von denen???? Der Artikel ist immernoch bei Fahrrad.de direkt und über Amazon bei Fahrrad.de bestellbar. Voll die Verarsche. Ich werde mich jetzt bei Amazon beschweren.

_Guten Tag Herr .,

zunächst möchten wir uns für die Ihnen entstandenen Unannehmlichkeiten und die lange Bearbeitungszeit entschuldigen.

Ich kann Ihnen versichern, dass wir aktuell keine Lieferung vornehmen können. Ich habe die Informationen auch nochmal an die entsprechenden Quellen weitergegeben. Ein Umtausch ist nicht möglich.

Für weitere Fragen, stehen wir Ihnen selbstverständlich gerne zur Verfügung.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen aus Esslingen, 

internetstores AG
N....... A......
Verkauf / Service
--------------------------_


----------



## Egika (7. September 2011)

ok, wir brauchen jemanden, der mal ne Probebestellung macht, ob die dem auch sagen, dass das Teil nicht lieferbar ist...


----------



## Laphroaig10 (7. September 2011)

mit Haix macht man eigentlich nie was verkehrt, gerade für den Preis.
für den Winter dürften die aber definitiv zu kalt sein, die heißen nicht umsonst Afghanistan

bei meiner FFW hat inzwischen jeder zweite Stiefel von Haix, obwohl man die selbst kaufen muss.


----------



## lieblingsschaf (8. September 2011)

Ich hab den Schuh.
Ist ein ordentlicher Trecking-Schuh und hat mit nem Kanpfstiefel nix zu tun, hat noch nicht mal irgendeine Sicherheitsstufe. Das Ding hieß früher Desert-Boot. Fürs Biken meiner Meinung nach ungeeignet, da ordentliche Laufsohle.

LG
Das Schaf


----------



## ansgar1 (8. September 2011)

Im letzte Winter waren die Haix mit dicken Socken absolut OK. Wasserdicht, warm und trittsicher. Besser wäre ich nur mit Spikes auch  unter den Sohlen unterwegs gewesen.


----------



## Mc_Fly (8. September 2011)

Super MTB Sommer Schuh im Angebot bei "Action Sport"

http://www.actionsports.de/de/Bekleidung/Schuhe/MTB-Herren/Shimano-SH-M161-Offroad-MTB-Wettkampfschuh::14722.html







ab 69,90 Eus

Greetz
Mc_Fly


----------



## HXT (8. September 2011)

Laphroaig10 schrieb:


> 58,50 inkl bei CRC
> Link



...storniert und bei CRC bestellt - 1A Tip Thx!


----------



## MC² (9. September 2011)

Soeben gesehen, 

*Mavic Trägerhose Stelvio Knicker **3/4 lang *

rechtzeitig zum Winteranfang  bei *BOC für 74,99*. 
In Grösse S,M und L.

viel Glück


----------



## Mattulla (9. September 2011)

Die *Platzangst Trailtech* (grau/XXL) ist wieder ab 49 â¬ bei Amazon drin.

h ttp://www.amazon.de/gp/offer-listing/B004V2MHPO/ref=dp_olp_new?ie=UTF8&qid=1315566047&sr=8-1&condition=new


----------



## Se7enair (9. September 2011)

Link geht nich...

http://www.amazon.de/Platzangst-Reg...MHPO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1315566071&sr=8-1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mattulla (9. September 2011)

habs geändert, das Leerzeichen im http weglassen und dann den Link in den Browser kopieren.


----------



## Se7enair (9. September 2011)

Ja hab se schnell selber gesucht, hab se mal bestellt. Wenn was nicht passen sollte wegen dem Preis werd ich persÃ¶nlich bei dene vorbeischauen, sind nur n paar Minuten mim Bus bis zum Shop...

Voraussichtliche Lieferung: *20. September 2011 - 27. September 2011

*ganz schÃ¶n lang

Und schon wieder kost se 120â¬


----------



## buheitel (9. September 2011)

jetzt aber für 119.....




Mattulla schrieb:


> Die *Platzangst Trailtech* (grau/XXL) ist wieder ab 49  bei Amazon drin.
> 
> h ttp://www.amazon.de/gp/offer-listing/B004V2MHPO/ref=dp_olp_new?ie=UTF8&qid=1315566047&sr=8-1&condition=new


----------



## Se7enair (9. September 2011)

Hab grad ne Mail von Amazon bzw fahrrad.de bekommen



> Guten Tag Herr XXX,
> 
> leider muss ich mich mit einer unerfreulichen Nachricht an Sie wenden:
> Folgender Artikel Ihrer Bestellung ist leider ausverkauft und nicht mehr nachzubestellen:
> ...



Da gehts erstens um den falschen Artikel und zweitens bin ich am überlegen kurz da hoch zu fahren und im Laden gucken ob das Ding da is...


----------



## Dreh (9. September 2011)

Schon peinlich genug, dass sie's nicht schaffen diese Datenbank-Verwurschtelung der Platzangstjacke mit dem -langarmtrikot zu beseitigen, dass sie das aber nichtmal zugeben und sich dauernd mit der blödesten aller Erklärungen ("sorry, ausverkauft, gib's nie mehr wieder, nienicht..") rauswinden wollen setzt dem noch eins drauf 

-statt, dass sie einfach sagen, dass das ein Datenbankfehler ist


----------



## Se7enair (9. September 2011)

Wenns ichs richtig weiÃ is neben dem Shop n Aldi, da muss ich sowieso hin, wenn er wirklich daneben is stiefel ich ml ganz unbedarft da rein, such die Jacke, probier se an und sag dann, einmal bitte 50â¬


----------



## JENSeits (9. September 2011)

Dann bitte sie mal mit ein wenig Nachdruck darum, sich bei den Kunden zumelden!

Verträge müssen eingehalten werden, sonst drohen Rechtsschritte - oder so


----------



## Se7enair (9. September 2011)

Ich glaub in dem Fall gilts nicht weil se sich mit nem Fehler rausreden können, und mir wars jetzt grad zu weit rüberzulaufen, war zu Fuß unterwegs und des is doch n weites Stück weil man ewig außen rum laufen muss wegen den Gleisen...

Aber btt. her mit den guten Angeboten, brauch immernoch Winterausrüstung und nen guter TransAlp Rucksack


----------



## austriacarp (9. September 2011)

am besten ihr macht einen Thread auf für diese blöde Jacke und müllt diesen nicht zu
Scott Radshirt für 22
http://www.zweirad-stadler.com/shop/scott/scott-radshirt-logo-path-schwarz.html,a19237


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schloe (10. September 2011)

661 tomcat kneeguards in Größe M bei Bikeunit für 24,95

http://www.bikeunit.de/bekleidung/protektoren/sixsixone-tomcat-knee-guard/225545.html


----------



## Sam34 (10. September 2011)

Mattulla schrieb:


> Die *Platzangst Trailtech* (grau/XXL) ist wieder ab 49  bei Amazon drin.
> 
> h ttp://www.amazon.de/gp/offer-listing/B004V2MHPO/ref=dp_olp_new?ie=UTF8&qid=1315566047&sr=8-1&condition=new



bei mir steht aber ab 119,00


----------



## Büscherammler (10. September 2011)

Sam34 schrieb:


> bei mir steht aber ab 119,00



Bist wohl einer von der schnellen Truppe, gratuliere!


----------



## Bergradlerin (11. September 2011)

Hier geht´s weiter!


----------

